#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод инструкций к лекарствам.

## Вадим Асадулин

Новинки моей аптеки.
གུར་ཏིག།, gur-tig, [гүр-дэгд]. Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств gur-gum mchog bdun и tig-ta brgyad-pa производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улаанбаатар, Монголия. Пропись опубликована в རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས། rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long под редакцией Bkra-shis, изданном в КНР, в 1995 г.. ISBH7-223-00839-3/R∙30 на стр.24. 
Состав: Carthamus tinctorius, Gentiana decumbens, Gentiana barbata, Aconitum naviculare, Chiazospermum erectum, Momordica cochinchinensis, Saussurea lappa, Thalictrum petaloideum, Lagotis integrifolia, Berberis sibirica, Травертин (туф известковый), Aquilegia sibirica, Aristolochia manshuriensis, Terminalia chebula, Ephedra Przewalskii. 
ནུས་པ་བསིལ། མཆིན་པ་ན་བ་དང། ཁ་ཏིག་ཁ་བ། དང་ག་མེད་པ། ལུས་ཉོབ་པ། 
མིག་སྤྲིན་དང་གཅིན་པ་སེར་པོ་ཆགས་པ་སོགས་ཁྱད་པར་མཆིན་ནད་སྙིང་པ་མཁྲིས་པ་མིག་སེར་སེལ་བ་ཡིན་ནོ།
Свойства охлаждающие. Используется как горечь, стимулирует аппетит, применяется для лечения хронических заболеваний печени с желтухой и желтой окраской мочи, заболеваний глаз (катаракты, возможно, бельма). Не удалось перевести lus nyob pa ལུས་ཉོབ་པ།, это – какая-то нозология, есть ли какие соображения?

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Новинки моей аптеки.
> གུར་ཏིག།, gur-tig, [гүр-дэгд]. Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств gur-gum mchog bdun и tig-ta brgyad-pa производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улаанбаатар, Монголия. Пропись опубликована в རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས། rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long под редакцией Bkra-shis, изданном в КНР, в 1995 г.. ISBH7-223-00839-3/R∙30 на стр.24. 
> Состав: Carthamus tinctorius, Gentiana decumbens, Gentiana barbata, Aconitum naviculare, Chiazospermum erectum, Momordica cochinchinensis, Saussurea lappa, Thalictrum petaloideum, Lagotis integrifolia, Berberis sibirica, Травертин (туф известковый), Aquilegia sibirica, Aristolochia manshuriensis, Terminalia chebula, Ephedra Przewalskii. 
> ནུས་པ་བསིལ། མཆིན་པ་ན་བ་དང། ཁ་ཏིག་ཁ་བ། དང་ག་མེད་པ། ལུས་ཉོབ་པ། 
> མིག་སྤྲིན་དང་གཅིན་པ་སེར་པོ་ཆགས་པ་སོགས་ཁྱད་པར་མཆིན་ནད་སྙིང་པ་མཁྲིས་པ་མིག་སེར་སེལ་བ་ཡིན་ནོ།
> Свойства охлаждающие. Используется как горечь, стимулирует аппетит, применяется для лечения хронических заболеваний печени с желтухой и желтой окраской мочи, заболеваний глаз (катаракты, возможно, бельма). Не удалось перевести lus nyob pa ལུས་ཉོབ་པ།, это – какая-то нозология, есть ли какие соображения?


Lus nyob pa это общая слабость, вялость, упадок сил и тп.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.05.2012), Маргаша (18.09.2015)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

После "свойства прохладные" идет просто перечисление
При заболеваниях печени
При горьков привкусе во рту 
При отсутствии аппетита 
Ну и так далее

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (26.01.2013), Вадим Асадулин (19.05.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Большое спасибо, я делаю перевод не дословный, а смысловой. Т.е. применение при "отсутствии аппетита", подразумевает его стимуляцию. А за "горечь во рту" - отдельное спасибо! Можно ещё варианты 'lus nyob ba'? Укрепляет Элементы Тела?

----------


## Го Син

Вот толкование глагола nyob из словаря Illuminator:

 v.i. nyob pa/ nyob pa/ nyob pa//.  [TC] defines as meaning "for the body to become uneasy or difficult, to be unworkable" i.e., to be in state of not wanting to be bothered to do anything, for whatever reason.  However, that is only one meaning.  For the most part, the verb implies a "down" state of mind which "can't be bothered", which "has no interest".  This usually happens to some external circumstance that makes the person disinterested and without energy to engage in whatever.  E.g., [TC] tsha bas gdungs te gzugs po nyob pa/ "he felt lethargic due to the oppressive heat".  E.g., kho tshos rnyog gra mang po bzos nas nga nyob ste rogs pa yang bskyar byed kyi med/ "they made so much trouble before that I can't be bothered with helping again".  [TMT] gives as "to be bored" which is correct in the sense of "can't be bothered with, have lost interest in"; Tibetans rarely use the word in the English sense "to be bored" because of nothing interesting to do.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.05.2012)

----------


## Го Син

собственно тибетское толкование:

nyob pa - (OT) [973] (tha mi dad pa) lus kyi khams nyog pa'am las su mi rung ba/ ... tsha bas gdungs te gzugs po nyob pa/ ..

----------

Вадим Асадулин (20.05.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Наверное, остановлюсь на "укрепляет Первоэлементы Тела", как антониме.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Свойства охлаждающие. Используется как горечь, стимулирует аппетит, применяется для лечения хронических заболеваний печени с желтухой и желтой окраской мочи, заболеваний глаз (катаракты, возможно, бельма).


Свойства охлаждающие, не токсичное. Укрепляет Первоэлементы Тела, стимулирует аппетит. Применяется для лечения хронических заболеваний печени с горечью во рту, желтухой и желтой окраской мочи, заболеваний глаз: катаракты, бельма. Такой получился перевод.
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В поисках информации о лекарстве, нашел, что синонимом является этот симпатичный цветочек Saxifraga nigroglandulifera:  

А через него вышел на огромный ресурс китайских лекарственных растений:
http://www.plant.csdb.cn/photo?page=...or=yisirong123

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

М. б. у кого есть еще информация по этому препарату?
Можно на любом языке.



> Получил препарат производства Армон фабрик, на этикетке только название: Банздо 4.
> Больше информации ни какой. Поискал в литературе описание.
> Олдох, Б. Цэрэнцоо, П. Батхуяг, «Монгол эмийн судлал», изд-во Улаанбаатар, 2009 г., ISBN 999296050-7, стр. 227. БАНЗИ-4 тан: སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་ཐང། (монгол жорын түүвэр) Балэга 3, башага 5, жилзэ гарво 3, банзидоо 5 ширгээсэн танг хүйтнээр өгнө. Чадал нь: Уушги, судлын халуун, бөөлжих, уушги хөөж мэнэрэхийг анагаана. Мой перевод и идентификация сырья. Состав: корни Saussurea salicifolia, надземная часть Odontites rubra; Aristolochia manshuriensis, Gentiana macrophylla.
> Применяется для лечения Жара легких, сосудов; тошноты, рвоты; уушги хөөж (из легких выгоняет, изгоняет, очищает, т. е. обладает отхаркивающим эффектом?), далее: мэнэрэхийг – падать в обморок терять чувствительность – вообще ни как с легкими связать нельзя! Скорое всего, пропущена в тексте запятая между хөөж и мэнэрэхийг?, тогда всё будет понятно.
> 
> ཀརྨ་ཆོས་འཕེལ། в གསོ་ཡུལ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་ཀྱི་སྨན་སྦྱོར། приводит другой состав в главе, посвященной лечению 
> རྙོགས་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར། под номером 
> ༢༧༡ སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་ཐང། སྤང་རྩི་དོ་བོ་ཁེ ༡༥ དང། བ་ཤ་ཀ་ཁེ། ༡༥ སྟབ་སེང་ཁེ། ༡༠ སྐྱུ་རུ་ར་ཁེ ༡༥ བཅས་སྦྱར་བའོ།, т.е. не совпадает по компонентам и не указаны показания к применению.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Глава རླིག་རླུགས་གསོ་བའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར།  стр. 305.ལྕ་བ་ལྔ་སྦྱོར། 
སྦྱོར་ཚད། ལྕ་བ་ ༠།༡༠༠ བ་སྤྲུ་ ༠།༡༠༠ རུ་རྟ་ ༠།༡༠༠ སྐྱེར་ཤུན་ ༠།༡༠༠ གོ་སྙོད་ ༠།༡༥༠ 
རང་བཞིན། ཅུང་དྲོད། 
ཕན་ཡོན། རླིག་རླུགས་ནད་རྣམས་རྣམས་སེལ་བར་བྱེད། 
Очень простой состав для лечения отёка яичек, который можно приготовить самостоятельно. Если будет кому интересно - расскажу подробнее и переведу на латинский.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Помогите прочитать название лекарства на Уме, в которой не силен:

grag khyun dgu pa? གྲག་ཁྱུན་དགུ་པ།
Можно и пиньинь изобразить, если кто знает.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

brag zhun dgu pa   བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།
вот цитата из аптечного справочника: 
བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།
состав སྦྱོར་སྡེ།  བྲག་ཞུན་གླ་རྩི་གུར་གུམ་སུག་སྨེལ་དང་།  དོམ་མཁྲིས་བོང་ང་འཇིབ་རྩི་ཨ་རུ་ར།  ག་དུར་ཀ་ར་ཆ་མཉམ་བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ། 
польза ཕན་ཡོན།  ཕོ་བའི་ཁྲག་མཁྲིས་ཚད་པ་སེལ་བར་བྱེད།  и т.д.
относительно китайского: 
первый иероглиф - цифра 9

в онлайн словарях есть функция ручного ввода - это очень легко, Вы можете сами поискать http://www.zhonga.ru/

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.03.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

九 [jiǔ]    味[wèi]	渣  [zhā]    驯 [xùn] 
последний иероглиф не хочет находится

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.03.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> brag zhun dgu pa   བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།


Вот спасибо! Это известный препарат, у меня есть в наличии.
А нельзя ли ссылку на упоминаемый аптечный справочник или указать автора?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 九 [jiǔ]    味[wèi]	渣  [zhā]    驯 [xùn] 
> последний иероглиф не хочет находится


Последний это 丸 —пилюля.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.03.2013), Йонтен Цо (24.03.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Вот спасибо! Это известный препарат, у меня есть в наличии.
> А нельзя ли ссылку на упоминаемый аптечный справочник или указать автора?


частично можно, книжка стоит на полке
называется
 གཞི་རིམ་གྱི་སྨན་པར་མཁོ་བའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ནུས་པ་ཕྱོགས་བསྒྲིགས་ཞེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།
составитель ཉི་མ་ཚེ་རིང་གིས་བསྒྲིགས།
издательство  བོད་ལྗོངས་མི་དམངས་དཔེ་སྐྲུན་ཁང་།
год выпуска  2007

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.03.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> частично можно, книжка стоит на полке
> называется
> གཞི་རིམ་གྱི་སྨན་པར་མཁོ་བའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ནུས་པ་ཕྱོགས་བསྒྲིགས་ཞེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ། ཉི་མ་ཚེ་རིང་གིས་བསྒྲིགས། བོད་ལྗོངས་མི་དམངས་དཔེ་སྐྲུན་ཁང་།


У меня нет такой книги, меняемся на что-нибудь? Можно копиями.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> У меня нет такой книги, меняемся на что-нибудь? Можно копиями.


постараюсь отсканировать, она небольшая, 
если совершу этот подвиг, то просто так поделюсь

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

У меня много литературы на разных языках, просите, что нужно.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

краткий справочник по тибетским лекарствам
на благо всех живых существ можно скачать по ссылке 
http://yadi.sk/d/hh8yboJe3_qds

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вот спасибо! Скачал!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Почти 20 лет занимаюсь Традиционной Этномедициной. Получилась довольно большая аптека из лекарств из разных аптек и самодельных.
Предлагаю список этих лекарств, далее могу рассказать о любом, возможно, кто поделится рецептурой. 
Лекарства, применяемые мной, которые изготовлены в г. Уланбатар фармацевтическим предприятием Армон фарм үйлдвэр, согласно Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-ва Уланбатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с разных языков.

1.*Агар 6*, Агар рүгба, a-gar drug-pa, ཨ་གར་དྲུག་པ།, [а-кыр друк-па] «Состав из шести компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis».  
2.*Агар 15*, а-gar bco-lnga, ཨ་གར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр чу-нá], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis»
3.*Агар 17*, a-gar bcu-bdun, ཨ་གར་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-кыр чу-дун], «Состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis». 
4.*Агар 35*, а-gar so-lnga, ཨ་གར་སོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр су-нà], «Состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis». 
5.*Агарчогдон*, син. Агар-7, Агарчагдүн, Дээд агар 7, a-gar mchog bdun, ཨ་གར་མཆོག་བདུན།, «Лучший состав из семи компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева, Aquilaria sinensis». 
6.*Аглиг 4 тан*, ag-lig bzhi-thang, ཨག་ལིག་བཞི་ཐང།, «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе корня Smilax glabra».
7.*Алтан элс 8*, сэржижэмэ 8, གསེར་བྱེ་བརྒྱད་པ།, gser-bye brgyad-pa, [сэр-си джйе-пà], «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе спор японского лигодиума Lygodium japonicum».
8.*Анар 4*, Сэмбру-4, Сэмбэрүү-4, སེ་འབྲུ་བཞི་པ།,  se-‘bru bzhi pa, «Состав из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum». 
9.*Анар 5*, Сэмбру-5, Сэмбэрүү-5, se-‘bru lnga pa, སེ་འབྲུ་ལྔ་པ།, «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum». 
10.*Анар 8*, Сэмбру-8, Сэмбэрүү-8, སེ་འབྲུ་བརྒྱད་པ།, se-‘bru brgyad pa, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum». 
11.*Аржутан*, Арүр 10 тан, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་ཐང།, a-ru bcu thang, [а-рỳ чу тàн] «Отвар из десяти компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula».
12.*Арүр 10 бөөрний*, Бөөрний ар-үр – 10, ཨ་རུ་མཁལ་མ་བཅུ་པ།, a-ru mkhal-ma bcu-pa, a-ru 10, [а-рỳ кэ-мà чу-вà (ам.)], « Состав из десяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний почек на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula». 
13.*Арүр 17*, a-ru bcu-bdun, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-рỳ чу-дỳн], «Состав из семнадцати компонентов  на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula». 
14.*Арүр 18 бөөрний*, а-ru bco-brgyad, ཨ་རུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད་པ།, [а-рỳ чу-джйи], «Состав из восемнадцати компонентов для лечения заболеваний Почек на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula». 
15.*Аршитан*, Ар-үр 4 тан, ཨ་རུ་བཞི་ཐང།, a-ru bzhi thang, «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula». 
16.*Баву-7*, Баатар 7, Жижом ерөнхий дарагч, Баво 7, dpa’-po bdun-pa, དཔའ་བོ་བདུན་པ།, [хуа-пỳ дун-бà], «Семь героев». 
17.*Баврү-5*, Бабру 5 отвар, བ་སྤྲུ་ལྔ་ཐང།, ba-spru lnga thang, «Отвар из пяти компонентов на основе корневища пиона уклоняющегося, Paeonia anomala».
18.*Банздоо 4*, spang-rtsi bzhi thang, སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་ཐང།, [пан-чу ши-тан], Банзи-4 тан, «Отвар из четырёх компонентов на основе соцветий сосюреи иволистной, Saussurea salicifolia». 
19.*Банлаг 37*, Ванлаг 37, Цахирам 37, dban-lag so-bdun, དབང་ལག་སོ་བདུན།, «Пилюли из тридцати семи компонентов на основе клубней ятрышника Orchis salina».  
20.*Барагшин үрэл*, brag-zhun ril-bu, བྲག་ཞུན་རིལ་བུ།, «Пилюли из мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Форум не поддерживает старомонгольский шрифт.



> Часть списка препаратов из моей аптеки производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр:
> 
> Нашел способ, как показывать шрифт


Далее, расскажу о каждом препарате подробно.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

21.*Барагшун-9*, Барагшун гүва, Барагшин 9, Брагжун 9, Врагшүн 9, 九味渣驯丸, brag-zhun dgu-pa, བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།, [тчàк-сюнь гу-вà], «Порошок из девяти компонентов на основе мумия Trogopterus xanthipes».
22.*Барагчун 13*, Хадан гарьди 13, brag-khyung bcu-gsum, བྲག་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [тчàк-чун чу-сỳм], [duck-kyoong rheel-bhoo], «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе мумия с Гарудой», ‘Cliff-Garuda pill’. 
23.*Бираага 13*, бираг 13, bre-ga bcu-gsum, བྲེ་ག་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [джйи-кà чу-сỳм], «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе семян ярутки, Thlaspi spp.».
24. *Бой-гар 10*, spos-dkar bcu-pa, སྤོས་དཀར་བཅུ་པ།, [пи-кэр чу-вà], «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе камфары Liquidambar formosana».
25.*Бой-чун 15*, spos-khyung bco-lnga, སྤོས་ཁྱུང་བཅོ་ལྔ།, spos-khyung 15, [poeh-kuoong], ‘Garuda of camphor 15’, [пи-чỳн чу-нà], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе камфары Liquidambar formosana с Гарудой».
26.*Болман-7*, Болмандүнба, Хавангийн гүргэм-7, ‘bol-sman bdun-pa, [bhoel-mhen], འབོལ་སྨན་བདུན་པ།, skyu- ru bdun-pa, སྐྱུ་རུ་བདུན་པ།, ‘Melicinal softener 7’, gur-gum bdun-pa, གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ།, запить настоем གཟེ་མ་གསུམ་ཐང། Сэма-3.
27.*Бэрээмэг 10*, bri-rmog bcu pa, བྲི་རྨོག་བཅུ་པ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе арнебии пятнистой Arnebia guttata».
28.*Ванжин 15*, Цагаан дэгд 15, spang-rgyan dkar-po bco-lnga pa, སྤང་རྒྱན་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [ван-жин гарав чу-нá], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе горечавки холодной Gentiana algida», при бронхиальной астме можно запить отваром thang chen nyer-lnga,  ཐང་ཆེན་ཉེར་ལྔ།. 
29.*Вонтаг 25*, Бонтаг 25, bong-khrag nyer-lnga, བོང་ཁྲག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [вон-тчàк нйер-нà], Илжигний цус 25, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе крови осла Equus asinus».
30.*Бариав-3*, ‘bras-bu gsum thang, འབྲས་བུ་གསུམ་ཐང།, [deh-bhoo soom-thung], ‘Triple fruit decoction’, Врайвү 3 тан, Гурван үрийн тан, «Отвар из трёх плодов».
31.*Гаа-7*, sga bdun pa, སྒ་བདུན་པ།, «Порошок из семи компонентов на основе корневищ альпинии лекарственной Alpinia оfficinarum».
32.*Гавүр 5*, ga-bur lnga-pa,  ག་བུར་ལྔ་པ།, «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе камфары Cinnamonum camphora».
33.*Гавүр 25*, Габүр 25, Гавар-няран-а, ga-bur nyer-lnga, ག་བུར་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [ка-выр нйер-нà], «Камфара 25», ‘Camphor 25’, Padma 28, «Порошок из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе камфары Cinnamonum camphora».   
34.*Гавлын яс-3*, Гавлын яс сүмтан, Гавласын яс 3, Гавал 3 тан, Тодба 3-ын тан, mi-thod gsum thang, མི་ཐོད་གསུམ་ཐང།, mgo thang gsum pa, མགོ་ཐང་གསུམ་པ།, «Отвар их трёх компонентов для лечения заболеваний головы».
35.*Гагол 4 тан*, Гагал 4 тан, ko-la bzhi thang, ཀ་ཀོ་ལ་བཞི་ཐང།, «Отвар из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko».
36.*Гагол 19*, Гагол жү-гү, Гагул 19, гагал 19, Бйанг-лугс-ко-ла-бчу-дгу, ka-ko-la bcu-dgu pa, ཀ་ཀོ་ལ་བཅུ་དགུ་པ།, [ка-ко-ла чу-гу ва], «Состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko».  
37.*Гиван 9*, Гиваан 9, gi-wang dgu-pa, གི་ཝང་དགུ་པ།, [ги-ван гу-ба], [ghi-wam], ‘Gallstone 9’, «Состав из девяти компонентов на основе желчных камней быка».
38.*Гиван 13*, Гиваан 13, གི་ཝང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, gi-wang bcu-gsum, ‘Gallstone 13’, «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе желчных камней быка».  
39.*Гишүүн 3*, Гишүүнэ 3, Гишүүн-3 тан, Жүмз 3 тан, Жүмз сүмтан, Жүмза 3-ын тан, ལྕུམ་རྩ་གསུམ་ཐང།, lcum-rtsa gsum thang, «Отвар из трех компонентов на основе корней ревеня Rheum undulatum».
40.*Гишүүн-4*, Гишүүнэ 4, Жүмз 4, Жүмза 4, lcum-rtsa bzhi pa, ལྕུམ་རྩ་བཞི་པ།, «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе корневища ревеня Rheum undulatum».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

41.*Гожил-7*, гожил дүн, Гожила 7, Гожил дүнба, ko-byi-la bdun pa, ko-byi bdun pa, ཀོ་བྱི་ལ་བདུན་པ།, ‘Nux vomica 7, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе семян рвотного ореха Strychnos nux-vomica». 
42.*Гожил жу-тан*, гожил 10 тан, ko-byil bcu-thang, [kojil], ཀོ་བྱིལ་བཅུ་ཐང།, ‘Nux vomica 10’ отвар, «Отвар из десяти компонентов на основе семян рвотного ореха Strychnos nux-vomica».
43.*Гоньд-5*, Гоньд атан, go-snyod lnga thang, གོ་སྙོད་ལྔ་ཐང།, «Отвар из пяти компонентов на основе плодов тмина обыкновенного Carum carvi».
44.*Гоюу 7*, go-yu bdun pa, གོ་ཡུ་བདུན་པ།, [ghoo-yoo], ‘Betel-nut 7’, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu».
45.*Гоюу 13*, go-yu bcu-gsum, གོ་ཡུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [ghoo-yoo], ‘Betel-nut 13’, «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu».
46.*Гүргэмчогдон*, gur-kum mcog bdun, གུར་གུམ་མཆོག་བདུན།, [ghoor-ghoom cho-dhuen], [гур-гум чог дун], Дээд гүргүм 7, ‘Most excellent safflower 7’, «Лучший состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
47.*Гүргүм цусны халууны*, Гүргүм дүнба (цусны), gur-gum bdun khrag-tshad sel, «Состав из семи компонентов для лечения Жара Крови на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius», གུར་གུམ་བདུན་བདུན་ཁྲག་ཚད་སེལ།, [gurgum dünpa].
48.*Гүр-гэм 13*, Гүргүм 13, Гүргүм жүсүм, gur-gum bcu-gsum, གུར་གུམ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
49.*Дарву 5*, Чацаргана 5, Дарву банза, Дарбу 5, Доров 5, star-bu lnga pa, སྟར་བུ་ལྔ་པ།, [тар-бу нга па], «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides», ‘Buckthorn 5’, [tahr-bhoo], ‘Sea Buckthorn 5’.
50.*Дарвү 17*, Дарву 17, Дар-бу жу-дун, Дарво 17, Дарву жүдүн, སྟར་བུ་བཅུ་བདུན།, star-bu bcu-bdun, «Состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides».
51.*Дарлававжэд 35*, དར་ལ་འབབ་བྱེད་སོ་ལྔ།, «Пилюли для возвращения молодости из тридцати пяти компонентов».
52.*Дали 16*, Даль 16, да-ли чу-дуг, Харабор 16, da-li bcu-drug pa, དྭ་ལིས་བཅུ་དྲུག།, [Dha-lee], «Состав из шестнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron adamsii», ‘Rhododendron anthopogon, the sixteen’.
53.*Дэгд-4*, Дэгд шитан, Дэгд 4 тан, Дигда 4, Дигд 4 тан, Дэгд шитан «Отвар из четырёх компонентов на основе горечавки бородатой Gentiana barbata», ཏིག་ཏ་བཞི་ཐང།, tig ta bzhi thang.
54.*Дэгд-8*, Дигд 8, Дэгд жадба, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens», tig-ta brgyad pa, ཏིག་ཏ་བརྒྱད་པ།, [theek-tha], Chiretta 8, ‘Swertia chirata, the eight’. 
55.*Дэжиднёмдан*, Дэжэд ниюмтан, Дэжид нёмдан, Дэжид ниюмдан, Дэжэд ниюмтан, Дэжиднямдам, Тэгш төгөлдөр амгалан үйдэлгч, bde snyoms, bde skyed snyoms ldan, bde byed snyoms ldan bco brgyad, བདེ་བྱེད་སྙོམས་ལྡན་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [dhey-jhey nyom-dhen], ‘Balancing comforter’, ‘Soothing medicine’, «Успокаивающее лекарство». 
56.*Дэлүүний гүргэм-7*, Чирцад гүргүм-7, gur gum bdun mcher, གུར་གུམ་བདུན་མཆེར།, «Состав из семи компонентов для лечения заболеваний Селезенки на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius». 
57.*Ерөндөг 7*, gnyen-po bdun-sbyor, གཉེན་པོ་བདུན་པ།, [нинбо дүнжор, нэнбо], Борын 7, «Противоядие из семи компонентов».  
58.*Жамба-6 тан*, Жамба рүгтан, lcam-pa drug thang, ལྕམ་པ་དྲུག་པ།, «Отвар из шести компонентов на основе цветков мальвы Malva neglecta», ‘dzag gcod drug thang, འཛག་གཅོད་དྲུག་ཐང།, Загжод рүгтан, Савирахыг таслах.
59.*Жамбрай-6*, Зөөлөн үр 6, Жамврай 6, Жамбрай 6, ‘jam-‘bras drug pa, འཇམ་འབྲས་དྲུག་པ།, [дрэ друк па], «Состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии, Caesalpinia sappan». 
60.*Жамц-4*, Жамц-4 тангийн, Жамц давс 4 тан, Жамцова 4 ийн тан, rgyam-tshwa bzhi thang [gyam-tsa she thang], རྒྱམ་ཚྭ་བཞི་ཐང།, ‘Decoction of salt 4’, Decocção de Sal 4 [diam-tsa che-tang], «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе каменной соли галита»,   ཆ་མཉམ་བཞི་ཐང།, cha mnyam bzhi thang.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

61.*Жачун 13*, гарьди 13, гарьд 13, гарьд жу сум, чун 13, sa ra'i bya khyung bcu-gsum, བྱ་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, bya khyung bcu-gsum, «Гаруда 13, по рецепту Сара», «Гаруда 13».
62.*Жиданга-6*, Жиданга дүгба, བྱི་ཏང་དྲུག་པ།,  byi-tang drug-pa, Чимэд срин сил, Үхэл үгүй хорхойг арилгагч, Чимэд сэрин сэл, ‘chi-med srin sel sbyor ba, ‘chi- med srin sel, འཆི་མེད་སྲིན་སེལ།, [chey-mey seen-sel], [chei-mei sin-sel], Destruidor de Microorganismos Imortais, ‘Destruction of undying microorganisms’, ‘Deathless, anthalmentic’.
63.*Жижомдорж*, Жижом доржэжан, Жизэм дорж, Жижом манаг рилбо, Жижомдорж 9, Жижом гү, «Главный символ могущества», Ерөнхий дарагч очир, Ерөнхий дарагч увдисын үрел, Манаг жижом рилбо, Увдист ерөнхий дарагч үрел, «Главное лекарство, побеждающее колдовство», spyi 'joms rdo rje dgu, སྤྱི་འཇོམས་རྡོ་རྗེ་ཅན།, spyi 'joms rdo rje can. 
64.*Жонлон 5 тан*, Жонлон 5-ын тан, Зөөлрүүлэгч, Дэвтээгч, sle-tres lnga thang, སླེ་ཏྲེས་ལྔ་ཐང།, [leh-tay nga-thung], ‘Decoctional tinospora 5’.
65.*Жонш-6*, Жонш дуг па, Жонш дүг, cong zhi drug pa, ཅོང་ཞི་དྲུག་པ།, [чён-ши друк па], [choong-she], «Состав из шести компонентов на основе кальцита», ‘Calcite 6’. 
66.*Жонш-11*, cong-zhi bcu-gcig, ཅོང་ཞི་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе кальцита».
67.*Жонш 21*, Жонш ниржуг, Мүгбо юлжал-борын орны хаан, Жонш ниржиг, cong-zhi nyer gcig, ཅོང་ཞི་ཉེར་གཅིག།, [чён-ши няр-счик], ‘Colortum, the twenty one’, «Состав из двадцати одного компонента на основе обожженного кальцита».
68.*Жуган 25*, cu-gang nyer-lnga, [choo-ghung], ཅུ་གང་ཉེར་ལྔ།, ‘Bamboo pith 25’.
69.*Зандан 3 тан*, tsan-dan gsum thang, ཙན་དན་གསུམ་ཐང།, [цэн-дэн сум тан], «Отвар из трёх компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album».
70.*Зандан 8 зүрхний халууны*, tsan-dan brgyad snying tshad sel, ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་སྙིང་ཚད་སེལ།, «Состав из восьми компонентов для лечения Жара Сердца на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album».  
72.*Зандан-8 уушигны халууны*, Зандан жадба, tsan dan brgyad glo tshad sel, ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་གློ་ཚད་སེལ།, [tzen-then], ’Sandalwood 8’, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала Santalum album для лечения Жара Легких».
73.*Задь 5*, Зади, dza-ti lnga pa, ཛ་ཏི་ལྔ་པ།, [дза-ти], ‘Nutmeg 5’, «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans».
74.*Задь 14*, Задь жү-ши, ཛའ་ཏི་བཅུ་བཞི།, dza-ti bcu-bzhi, ‘Nutmeg 14’, «Состав из четырнадцати компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans».
75.*Задь 25 (Зүрхний)*, dza-ti nyer-lnga, ཛ་ཏི་ཉེར་ལྔ།, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения заболеваний Сердца».
76.*Зову 8*, Эрхэм 8, gtso-bo brgyad pa, [цо-во ге па], གཙོ་བོ་བརྒྱད་པ།, «Восемь главных».
77.*Зову 25*, Зову нирэн-а, gtso-bo nyer-lnga, གཙོ་བོ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе лёгких лисы Vulpes vulpes или двадцать пять наилучших», ཝ་གློ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, wa glo nyer-lnga. 
78.*Зому 6 тан*, зомошин - 6, mdzo-mo drug thang, མཛོ་མོ་དྲུག་ཐང།, «Отвар из шести компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии, Caesalpinia sappan». 
79.*Зэмбэ 5*, འཛིན་པ་ལྔ་ཐང།, dzin-pa lnga pa, «Отвар из пяти компонентов на основе почек аконита Aconitum Kuznezofii».
80.*Индра 4 тан*, Индра шитан, Индра 4 ийн тан, Индра ши-тан, Тэмээн хөх, Дүгмониүн, intra bzhi thang ཨིནྟྲ་བཞི་ཐང།, [in-dra she-thung], ‘Four decoctiuns of power’, དུག་ཉུང་བཞི་ཐང།, dug-nyung bzhi thang, «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе ластовника Cynanchum thesioides».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

81.*Лидэр 7 тан*, སླེ་ཏྲེས་བདུན་ཐང།, sle-tres bdun thang, «Отвар из семи компонентов на основе корня Софоры желтоватой Sophora flavescens».
82.*Лиши 6*, Лиш 6, Лишь 6, Голтбор-6, Лишь дүгва, ལི་ཤི་དྲུག་པ།, li-shi drug pa, «Состав из шести компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata». 
83.*Лишь-11*, Лишь жүжиг, Лиш-11, ལི་ཤི་བཅུ་གཅིག།, li-shi bcu-gcig, «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata», Лигүм, ལི་རྒུན།, li-rgun, можно запить настоем ma-nu bzhi thang gcig, ма-ну бжи тханг 1. 
84.*Лиш 12*, Лишь 12, li-shi bcu-gnyis, ལི་ཤི་བཅུ་གཉིས།, «Состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata».  
85.*Лонлунсэбру 13*, Лонлүн буюу олгойн хийний, Олгой-13, Сэмбру 13 лунг, ལོང་རླུང་སེ་འབྲུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, long rlung se-‘bru bcu-gsum.
86.*Лоцадгүнсэл*, Уушгины халуун бүхнийг арилгагч – 18, Лоцад гүнсэл, Уушигны халуун бүхнийг арилгагч, Уушгины-18, glo-tshad kun-sel, glo-kun, གློ་ཚད་ཀུན་སེལ།, [lho-tse küen-sill], ‘Eliminator of lung inflammations’, ‘Remedy of pulmonary fever’.
87.*Манагсэлжор*, Увидасын 23, man ngag bsil sbyor, མན་ངག་བསིལ་སྦྱོར།, «Прохладный состав секретной устной традиции», ‘Coolind formulation of secret oral tradition’.
88.*Мана 10 тан*, Манү-10, Манажутан, ma-nu bcu-pa, mi-thod bcu-pa, ma-nu bcu thang, མ་ནུ་བཅུ་ཐང།, «Отвар из десяти компонентов на основе корней девясила, Inula helenica».
89.*Мана 4 тан №1*, ma-nu bzhi thang gcig, མ་ནུ་བཞི་ཐང་གཅིག།, [ма-ну ши тан чик] «Состав из четырёх компонентов на основе корней девясила, Inula helenica №1».
90.*Манагчимбу*, Их хар-12, sman nag chen mo, སྨན་ནག་ཆེན་མོ།, «Самый чёрный состав».
91.*Марав 3*, Марав сум тан, Марбо 3 тан, Гурван улааны тан, Марбо 3-ын тан, དམར་པོ་གསུམ་ཐང།, dmar-po gsum thang, «Отвар из трех красных». 
92.*Марав 15 тан*, Марав жү а (тан), Марво-15, དམར་པོ་བཅོ་ལྔ་(ཐང)།, dmar-po bco-lnga (thang), «Красный порошок (настой) из пятнадцати компонентов».  
93.*Мартанжүни*, Мартан-12, Улаан тан-12, byang-lugs dmar thang bcu gnyis, བྱང་ལུགས་དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས།, dmar thang bcu-gnyis, དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས།, [мар-тан чу-ни].
94.*Марчин 13 тан*, dmar-chen bcu-gsum thang, དམར་ཆེན་བཅུ་གསུམ་ཐང།, «Самый красный отвар».
95.*Минжин -7*, Алтан дусал цэцэг 7, མིང་ཅན་བདུན་པ།, ming-can bdun pa, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе соцветий девясила британского Inula britanica». 
95.*Мүнсил нямай жинхор*, mun-sel nyi-ma'i-dkyil-'khor, མུན་སེལ་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, «Солнечный диск, рассеивающий темноту».
96.*Наро 3*, na-ro gsum sbyor, ན་རོ་གསུམ་སྦྱོར།, ནཱ་རོ་གསུམ་སྦྱོར།, [нарỳ сум дёр], «Состав из трёх компонентов для лечения хронических болезней».
97.*Нидажэдог*, nyi-zla gyen-ldog, ཉི་ཟླ་གྱེན་ལྡོག།, ‘Upward returning sun and moon’; Нар, сарыг дээш буцаах, «Лекарство, возвращающее на место Солнце и Луну».
98.*Нидахажур, нидахажор*, nyi-zla kha-sbyor bcu-pa, ཉི་ཟླ་ཁ་སྦྱོར་བཅུ་པ།, «Гармония между Солнцем и Луной».
99.*Нин-Агар 8*, лүн-хийн, a-gar brgyad rlung sel, ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་རླུང་སེལ།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения болезней Лун».
100.*Норов 7 тан*, nor-bu bdun thang, ནོར་བུ་བདུན་ཐང།, Эрдэнэ-7 тан, «Отвар из семи драгоценностей».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

101.*Өлзий 18*, Өлзийт ялагч, «Счастливый победитель», bkra-shis rnam-rgyal, [цшу-ли нам-джэль], བཀྲ་ཤིས་རྣམ་རྒྱལ།, Дашинамжил.
102.*Пагрил 10*, Гарнаг 10, Гарнаг жү, Хар габүр-10, gar nag bcu pa, [ghar-nhak], phag ril bcu pa, གར་ནག་བཅུ་པ།, gar-phyogs, གར་ཕྱོགས།, grang-mkhris bcu-pa, ‘Black camphor 10’, གྲང་མཁྲིས་བཅུ་པ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе чёрной камфары». 
103.*По-арүр-10*, Арүр 10 ходоодны, Буюу ходоодны, Ар-10 ходоодны, a-ru bcu pho-ba, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་ཕོ་བ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний Желудка на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula» или ཟས་སྨན་བཅུ་པ།, zas-sman bcu pa.
104.*Ран-агар 8*, དྲང་སྲོང་ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ།, drang-srong a-gar brgyad-pa, «Состав из восьми компонентов, дающий магическую силу, на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis».
105.*Рүда 2 тан*, ru-rta gnyis thang, རུ་རྟ་གཉིས་ཐང།, «Состав из двух компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa».
106.*Рүда 6*, ru-rta drug pa, རུ་རྟ་དྲུག་པ།, [ртà чюк-пà], «Порошок из шести компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa».
107.*Рүда 11*, ru-rta bcu-gcig, [ртà чу-счик], རུ་རྟ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa».
108.*Сарангарьд*, sa ra'i khyung lnga bcu dgu, སཱ་རའི་ཁྱུང་ལྔ་བཅུ་དགུ།, «Гаруда по рецепту Сара из девятнадцати компонентов».
109.*Саричун*, Жачүн жүдүн, Ар үр 17, a-ru bcu-bdun, bya-khyung bcu-bdun, sa-ra’i khyung lnga, སཱ་རའི་ཁྱུང་ལྔ་བཅུ་དགུ།, sa-ra‘i bya-khyung ‘dzag sdom sar-khyung, sa-ra’i bya khyung, «Гаруда по рецепту Сара из семнадцати компонентов».
110.*Сампилноров*, Эрдэнэ үрэл, Сувдат үрэл, bsam 'phel nor bu, bsam nor, བསམ་འཕེལ་ནོར་བུ།, [sahm-phel nor-bhoo], [cам-пэль нор-бỳ], ‘Mind increasing jewel’, «Драгоценность, улучшающая память», nya-phyis so-gcig, ཉ་ཕྱིས་སོ་གཅིག།, ‘Gem of neurostimulant’, Ruyi Zhen bao Wan? 
111.*Сампэл срогзин норвү*, bsam 'phel srog-'dzin nor-bu, བསམ་འཕེལ་སྲོག་འཛིན་ནོར་བུ།. 
112.*Сожид нями жинхор*, Анагаан үйлдэгч наран мандал, gso-byed nyi- mа’i dkyil-‘khor, གསོ་བྱེད་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, [nyee-maye kheel-khor], se 'bru nyi dkyil (gso byed), nyi dkyil, ‘Mandala of the Sun’.
113.*Срогзон 11*, Амь баригч 11, སྲོག་འཛིན་བཅུ་གཅིག།, srog-‘dzin bcu gcig, ‘Sedative, the eleven’, [sogh-zhin], ‘Eleven holders of life’.
114.*Сороол 4*, Ацан ажгина 4 отвар, sro-lo bzhi thang, སྲོ་ལོ་བཞི་ཐང།, «Отвар из четырёх компонентов на основе звезчатки развилистой Stellaria dichotoma».
115.*Срогзинноров*, Амь баригч зэндмэнэ, srog-‘dzin nor-bu, སྲོག་འཛིན་ནོར་བུ།, «Драгоценный камень, поддерживающий жизнь, удовлетворяющий все желания».
116.*Сувд 25*, мүдиг 25, мудэк-25, мүдиг нирэн-а, «Пилюли на основе жемчуга Pteria martensii из двадцати пяти компонентов», མུ་ཏིག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, mu-tig nyer-lnga ril-bu.
117.*Сүгмэл 3 тан*, sug-smel gsum thang, སུག་སྨེལ་གསུམ་ཐང།, «Отвар их трех компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum Kravanh».
118.*Сүгмэл 7*, sug-smel bdun pa, སུག་སྨེལ་བདུན་པ།, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum Kravanh».
119.*Сүгмэл 10*, sug-smel bcu pa, སུག་སྨེལ་བཅུ་པ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum Kravanh».
120.*Сум-мод 7 тан*, mdzo-mo bdun thang, མཛོ་མོ་བདུན་ཐང།, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии Caesalpinia sappan».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

121.*Сэбрү бадма дав-жад*, Анар лянхуа 8, se-‘bru padma ‘dab brgyad, ‘Eight lotuses’, སེ་འབྲུ་པདྨ་འདབ་བརྒྱད།, [pen-ma dhab-geh].
122.*Сэнгар-15*, Цагаан арслан-15, seng-dkar bco-lnga, སེང་དཀར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, «Белый лев – 15».
123.*Сэн-дэн 4 тан*, seng-ldeng bzhi thang, སེང་ལྡེང་བཞི་ཐང།, «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе древесины ксантоцераса рябинолистного Xanthoceras sorbifolia».
124.*Сэн-дэн 25*, Сэндэн нирэн а, Сэндэн нир а, seng-ldeng nyer-lnga, སེང་ལྡེང་ཉེར་ལྔ།, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины ксантоцераса рябинолистного Xanthoceras sorbifolia». 
125.*Сэма сум тан*, Зангуу 3 тан, gze-ma gsum thang, གཟེ་མ་གསུམ་ཐང།, «Отвар из трёх компонентов на основе плодов якорцов Tribulus terrestris».
126.*Сэрдэг 5*, Алтан өнгө 5, gser-mdog lnga-pa, གསེར་མདོག་ལྔ་པ།, «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе семян момордики Momordica cochinchinensis».
127.*Сэрдэг 11*, Алтан өнгө 11, gser-mdog bcu-gcig pa, གསེར་མདོག་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе семян момордики Momordica cochinchinensis».
128.*Тагтүг гүнсэл-8*, Рхагрүггүнсэл, khrag-‘khrugs kun-sel, ཁྲག་འཁྲུགས་ཀུན་སེལ་༨།, [tagh-trook küen-sell], ‘Remedy to the Blood dyscrsias’, Subduer of all blood disordes’.
129.*Танчин 25*, ཐང་ཆེན་ཉེར་ལྔ།, thang-chen nyer-lnga.   
130.*Түгло гүнсил*, Рухлогүнсэл, Рүглүгүнсэл, Хямрага 13, Khrug-glo kuen-sel, འཁྲུགས་གློ་ཀུན་སེལ།, ‘khrug-kun, ‘khrugs-glo bcu-gsum, ‘khrugs-glo kun-sel bcu-gsum, [trhook-lo küen-sell], «Состав, удаляющий Жар из легких», ‘Eliminator of all lung imbalances, ‘Anti-tussive compound’.
131.*Тунгалаг 5*, Данма най жог, Дагма-найжог, Данма 5, Дамнайжиг, Дамнайнжог, Сэмбэрүү ава, se-'bru dwangs ma gnas 'jog, དྭངས་མ་གནས་འཇོག།, dwangs-ma gnas-sbyor, སེ་འབྲུ་དྭངས་གནས།, [dhung-ma neh-jhor], dangs gnas, ‘Maintainer of the site of essences’, «Состав сохраняющий Первоэлементы», Z63020296, Anzhi Jinghuasan Jiaonang, Anzhi Jinghua San Jiao Nang. 
132.*Yзэм-7*, Гүмбрүм-7, Гүмбрүм дүнба, Гүнбрүм 7, Ло мүгсэл-уушигны борыг арилгагч, rgun ‘brum bdun pa, རྒུན་འབྲུམ་བདུན་པ།, [guen-doom], ‘Grape 7’, Padma cough formula, Padma Husten-Formel, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов винограда Vitis vinifera».
133.*Үлчү 18*, Үлчү жовжид, dngul chu bco brgyad ril bu, དངུལ་ཆུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, «Пилюли из восемнадцати компонентов на основе обезвреженной ртути». 
134.*Үлчү 14*, Үлчү жүши, Намарит үлжү 14, dngul-chu bcu-bzhi, དངུལ་ཆུ་བཅུ་བཞི།, «Пилюли из четырнадцати компонентов на основе обезвреженной ртути». 
135.*Харүца-5*, Харуц 5, Харуца 5 тан, Харүца-5 тан, Харуца атан, Энэтхэг улаан давс, Умхий давс 5 тан, ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་ལྔ་ཐང།, kha-ru-tshwa lnga thang, «Отвар из пяти компонентов на основе фиолетовой соли». 
136.*Ходоодны тан*, pho-ba gnyis thang, ཕོ་བ་གཉིས་ཐང།, «Отвар из двух компонентов для лечения болезней Желудка».
137.*Чагдар үрэл*, Чагдор рилбо, Чагдор рил-бо (үрэл), Чагдаррылбу, Чагдар рилү, Очирваань үрэл, phyag-rdor ril-bu, ཕྱག་རྡོར་རིལ་བུ།, «Состав, обладающий Абсолютной властью». 
138.*Чинтан*, Илгенетан, mchin thang, མཆིན་ཐང།, mchin nad spyi thang, མཆིན་ནད་སྤྱི་ཐང།, «Отвар для лечения заболеваний печени».
139.*Чүман хорло*, Чуман дэва хорло, усны эм амгалангийн хурд, ཆུ་སྨན་བདེ་བའི་འཁོར་ལོ།, chu sman bde ba’i ‘khor lo. 
140.*Чун-5*, Чүн 5, Гарьд 5, Гарди 5, Гаруди 5, khyung lnga, ཁྱུང་ལྔ།, [khoong-nga], ‘Garuda 5’.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

141.*Чун 9*, Чунон-гү, Чүн он 9, Гарди 9, Юрди 9, Нэнбо 9, Нинбо гүжор, Ерөндөг 9, bya khyung dgu pa, gnyen po dgu, rdo rje khrab sengs, khyung dgu'i sbyor ba, khyung lnga dgu pa, phyng snon dgu pa, bya khyung sngon po dgu pa, khyung dgu'i ril bu,ཁྱུང་དགུའི་རིལ་བུ།, bya khyung sngon po, [jha-kyoong ngon-po], ‘Blue Garuda bird’, ‘Garuda, the nine Herbal compound’. 
142.*Шижид 6 жамцтай*, Шижид жамцтай дуг па, zhi byed rgyam tshwa drug pa, 
ཞི་བྱེད་རྒྱམ་ཚྭ་དྲུག་པ།, [zhee-jay], ‘Pacific’, ཞི་བྱེད་དཀར་པོ་དྲུག་པ།, zhi byed dkar po drug pa.
143.*Шижид 6 жонштой*, Шижиддүг, Амар-6, Амирлуулагч-6, Амарлиулан үйлдэгч, zhi-byed cong-zhi drug-pa, ཞི་བྱེད་ཅོང་ཞི་དྲུག་པ།, [zhee-jay], «Успокаивающий шестикомпонентный состав на основе обожжённого кальцита», ‘Anti-spasmodic, the six’ ‘Pacific 6’, Liu Wei An Xiao San.
144.*Шимшин-6*, Шимшин дүг, zhim shing drug pa, ཞིམ་ཤིང་དྲུག་པ།, «Состав из шести компонентов на основе корней ревеня,  Rheum palmatum».
145.*Шумхан-2*, Улаан унаган туруу 2 тан, Шумхан 2 тан, Сэнпром 2 тан, ཞུ་མཁན་གཉིས་སྦྱོར།, zhu mkhan gnyis sbyor, སེང་ཕྲོམ་གཉིས་ཐང།, seng phrom gnyis thang, «Отвар из двух компонентов на основе молодых листьев грушанки Pyrola incarnata».
146.*Шингүн 25*, Үмхий давирхай 25, ‘Devil's dung 25’, shing-kun nyer-lnga, ཤིང་ཀུན་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [shing-küen 25], «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе смолы ферулы вонючей Ferula assa -foetida». 
147.*Шун агар-8*, Зүрхэн агар-8, Шүн-гол, Чухал, Чима жүд жи-хойд үндэсний, Шүн Агар-8, Шүн агару жадба, Зүрхний агар-8, «Главный состав из коренной сутры», [Ah-ghar], ar-klu, ‘Eaglewood’, «Состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева из восьми компонентов из Тайной Тантры», ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ་རྒྱུད་ལས།, a-gar brgyad pa rgyud las.
148.*Элэгний гүргэм-7*, Элэгний халууны Гүргүм 7, gur-gum bdun mchin-tshad sel, [gurgum dünpa], གུར་གུམ་བདུན་བདུན་མཆིན་ཚད་སེལ།, «Состав из семи компонентов для лечения Жара Печени на  основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
149.*Юмодеүжүн 24*, Алаг башир цэцэг, ཡུ་མོ་མདེའུ་འབྱིན་ཉེར་བཞི་ཐང།, yu mo mde’u ‘byin nyer-bzhi thang, «Состав из двадцати четырех компонентов на основе цветков гвоздики разноцветной Dianthus versicolor».
150.*Юнва 4 тан*, Юнва 4, Шар гаа 4 тан, yung-ba bzhi thang, ཡུང་བ་བཞི་ཐང།, «Отвар из четырёх компонентов на основе корневищ куркумы Curcuma longa».  
151.*Юрил 13*, Юүрил 13, g.yu-dril bcu-gsum, གཡུ་དྲིལ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, «Пилюли из тринадцати компонентов на основе бирюзы», ‘Rolled turquoise 13’. 
Ещё два лекарства, которые применял ранее, сейчас не поступают, т. к. не делают.
*Лиш 35*, li-shi so lnga, ལི་ཤི་སོ་ལྔ།, «Состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata». 
*Банзидо 12*, spang rtsi bcu gnyis, སྤང་རྩི་བཅུ་གཉིས།, [pang-tzi], ‘Pterocephaus hookeri 12’. «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе соцветий соссюреи иволистной Saussurea salicifolia».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Список лекарств производства аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевство Непал, г. Катманду. 
Рецептура цитируется по данным T. J. Tsarong, опубликованным в 1986 г., в ‘Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs, their nomenclature, composition, use and dosage’, издательства ‘Tibetan medical publications’, Kalimpong и некоторым другим источникам, которые будут указаны при частном рассмотрении составов. Переводы с разных языков мои.

Handbook of Tibetan Traditional Drugs
T.J. Tsarong (Author)
Publisher : Paljor Publications Pvt. Ltd.
This little handbook reveals the composition and use of 175 popular Tibetan natural drugs. Although the book is primarily intended for the use of the growing number of patients resorting to this form of alternative medicine, it will be of immense use to scholars, researchers and students.
http://www.medicinform.net/zog/tibet3/
На португальском: 
FORMULÁRIO DECOMPOSIÇÃO, INDICAÇÕES EDOSAGEM DEMEDICAMENTOS TIBETANOS: 
http://ru.scribd.com/doc/88800226/ts...35551-phpapp01
Целью публикации названий лекарств является унификация терминологии, обязательное указание на латинском языке ботанических названий и других биологических объектов, которые являются сырьем для приготовления лекарств.
В разных регионах, в разных традициях, под одним и тем же названием могут быть совершенно различные биологические объекты.
Пытаюсь обратить внимание на правильное и унифицированное произношение названий лекарств в транскрипции, с обязательной транслитерацией, чтоб избежать искажений при обмене информацией. Впервые, решил добавить в название основные нозологические синдромы, для лечения которых применяются эти лекарства и, иногда, Энергетические свойства составов.
С удовольствием приму критические замечания. При написании названий органов с большой буквы подразумевается Энергетическая составляющая, кроме анатомической, придумал! при описании только анатомической составляющей буду указывать название органа на латинском языке!
Прошу знатоков исправить ошибки, если таковые имеются. Как выделяются именные названия составов на португальском языке, если на русском «Р», а на английском ‘E’?  
1.*а-gar nyi-shu*, ཨ་གར་ཉི་ཤུ།, [а-кыр ни-щỳ], [a-gar nyi-shu], [ah-gar], «Состав из двадцати компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agollocha для лечения болезней rLung», ‘Eaglewood 20’, ‘Aquilaria, the twenty’, Aquilaria 20’. 
2.*a-gar so-lnga pa*, ཨ་གར་སོ་ལྔ།, [a-gar so-nga], [а-кыр су-нà], [ah-ghar], ‘Eaglewood 35’, «Состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agollocha для лечения болезней rLung», ‘Aquilaria 35’. 
3.*a-ru bco-brgyad*, ཨ་རུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [а-рỳ чу-джйи], [a-ru cho-gyé], [ah-rhu], ‘Myrobalan 18’, Mirabólano 18, a-ru zag-gcod sbyor-ba?, ཨ་རུ་ཟག་གཅོད་སྦྱོར་བ།, [a-ru zak-chö jor-wa], «Охлаждающий состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения заболеваний Почек». 
4.*a-ru nyer-bzhi*, ཨ་རུ་ཉེར་བཞི།, [a-ru nyer-zhi], a-ru nyer-bzhi’m ‘ba’-sam, ཨ་རུ་ཉེར་བཞིའམ་འབའ་སམ།, ‘ba’-sam lha-lung, འབའ་སམ་ལྷ་ལུང།, [ba-sam lha-lung], [ба-сам лха-люн], «Согревающий состав из двадцати четырех компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения заболеваний Почек». 
5.*a-wa bco-lnga*, ཨ་ཝ་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [a-wa cho-nga], gsal-byed a-wa bco-lnga ril-bu, གསལ་བྱེད་ཨ་ཝ་བཅོ་ལྔ་རིལ་བུ།, ‘Carex 15’, [ah-wha cho-nga], [ah-ua], Shiwuwei Luodi Mingmu Wan, 十五味萝蒂明目丸, «Пилюли из пятнадцати компонентов на основе ллойдии горной Lloydia serotina для восстановления зрения».   
6.*ar-brgyad chu-bsgyur*, ཨར་བརྒྱད་ཆུ་བསྒྱུར།, «Мочегонное средство на основе восьми компонентного состава из древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agollocha».
7.*bde-smyug*, བདེ་སྨྱུག།, bde-myug, བདེ་མྱུག།, spyi-joms bde-ba’i my-gu, སྤྱི་ཇོམས་བདེ་བའི་མྱུ་གུ།, [chin-jom de-wé nyu-gu], zla-shel bde-myug, ཟླ་ཤེལ་བདེ་མྱུག།, bde-ba’i my-gu, བདེ་བའི་མྱུ་གུ།, [de-wé nyu-gu], cong-zhi bcu-bdun, ཅོང་ཞི་བཅུ་བདུན།, [/size], [dhey-ngyook], [дэнюг-рилбу], [dei-ngaiuk], Bambu do Conforto, ‘Reed of comfort’, ‘Seed of Comfort’, ‘The Soothing Herbs’, «Успокаивающее лекарство на основе конкреций бамбука Bambusa textilis для лечения болезни bad-kan smug-po».
8.*bde-byed snyoms-ldan*, bde-snyoms, bde-skyed snyoms-ldan, bde-byed snyoms-ldan bco- brgyad, [dei-djei niom-den cho-gyé], [dhey-jhey nyom-dhen], བདེ་བྱེད་སྙོམས་ལྡན་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, ‘Balancing comforter’, ‘Soothing medicine’, «Успокаивающее лекарство», Equilíbrio Fortificante. 
9.*bdud-rtsi ‘chi-gsos*, བདུད་རྩི་འཆི་གསོས།, [düt-si chi-sö], glo-gsos, གློ་གསོས།, [lo-sö], bdud-rtsi ‘chi-gsos chen-mo, བདུད་རྩི་འཆི་གསོས་ཆེན་མོ།, [düt-si chi-sö chen-mo], «Нектар, побеждающий смерть для лечения болезней легких, pulmo».
10.*bi-ma-la’i sbyor ba*, བི་མ་ལའི་སྦྱོར་བ།, [bi-ma-la], [bee-ma-la], [бы-ма-лà], ‘Bhim mitra’, 二十味肉豆蔻丸, Z20023285, Ershiwei Roudoukou Wan, «Лекарство Великого Мастера Vimalamitra для лечения нервно-психических заболеваний».	
11.*bre-ga bcu-gsum*, བྲེ་ག་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [dre-ga chu-sum], [джйи-кà чу-сỳм], [dey-gah], [dei-ga], ‘Thlaspi 13’, ‘Thalaspi arvense, the thirteen’, «Универсальный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе семян ярутки, Thlaspi spp. для лечения заболеваний мочеполовой системы с любыми Энергетическими расстройствами».
12.*bsam-khyung*, བསམ་ཁྱུང།, [сам-чүн], bsam-rtsi, བསམ་རྩི།, nya-rtsi so-drug, ཉ་རྩི་སོ་དྲུག།, «Состав с охлаждающими свойствами для лечения заболеваний нервной системы». 
13.*bse-ru nyer-lnga pa*, བསེ་རུ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [se-ru nyer-nga], [say-rhoo], ‘Rhino 25’, sha-rwa nyer-lnga, ཤ་རྭ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, gwa-dor nyer-lnga, གྭ་དོར་ཉེར་ལྔ།, «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе рога носорога Rhinoceros sp. для лечения заболеваний легких pulmo».
14.*‘chi-med a-gar brgyad-pa*, འཆི་མེད་ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ།, ‘chi-med ar-brgyad, འཆི་མེད་ཨར་བརྒྱད།, tang-kun brgyad-pa, ཏང་ཀུན་བརྒྱད་པ།, «Охлаждающий состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agallocha для лечения заболеваний сердца cor и достижения бессмертия».
15.*da-li bcu-drug pa*, དྭ་ལིས་བཅུ་དྲུག།, [da-li chu-druk], [dha-lee], Rododendro 16, ‘Rhododendron anthopogon, the sixteen’, «Состав из шестнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron aff. cephalanthum для лечения заболеваний связанных с rLung и bad-kan skya-rbab, нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи», Z63020294, 十六味杜鹃散胶囊, shiliuwei dujuansan jiaonang.
16.*da-li bco-brgyad pa*, དྭ་ལིས་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [da-li cho-gyé], [dha-lee], Rododendro 18, ‘Rhododendron 18’, «Уравновешенный состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron aff. cephalanthum для лечения заболеваний нервной системы». 
17.*dbang-po kun-sel*, དབང་པོ་ཀུན་སེལ།, ya-sman dbang-po kun-gsal, ཡ་སྨན་དབང་པོ་ཀུན་གསལ།, [ya-men wang-po kün-sel], ya-sman sna-‘then, ཡ་སྨན་སྣ་འཐེན།, ya-sman dbang-bo kun-sel, ཡ་སྨན་དབང་བོ་ཀུན་སེལ།, dbang-kun, དབང་ཀུན།, [ванг-по кюн-сел], [wang-po kun-sel], ‘Tonic for five senses’, «Нюхательный порошок для стимуляции пяти органов чувств».
18.*dga'-ba bcu-drug*, དགའ་བ་བཅུ་དྲུག།, [дга-ва чу-дуг], [ga-wa chu-druk], «Состав, приносящий счастье». 
19.*dngul-chu bco-brgyad ril-bu*, དངུལ་ཆུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [ngül-chu cho-gyé], [ngul-chu], [ngul-choo], ‘Hydragyrum – the eighteen’, ‘Mercury 18’, Үлчү 18,  Mercúrio 18, «Пилюли из восемнадцати компонентов на основе обезвреженной ртути».
20.*dwangs sman bco lnga*, དྭངས་སྨན་བཅོ་ལྔ།, bco-lnga drag-po'i sbyor-ba, བཅོ་ལྔ་དྲག་པོའི་སྦྱོར་བ།, [chon-ga drak-pö jor-wa], drag-po sman-nag bco-lnga, དྲག་པོ་སྨན་ནག་བཅོ་ལྔ།, dwangs-po sman-nag bco-lnga, དྭངས་པོ་སྨན་ནག་བཅོ་ལྔ།, dwags-sman bco-lnga, དྭགས་སྨན་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [dak-men chon-ga], «Сильный состав горячего свойства из пятнадцати компонентов для лечения нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Аптека в Катманду, где для меня покупают лекарства:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Компилятивная ссылка без указания источника знаний с просторечным переводом с английского инструкций к препаратам Тибетской Медицины:
http://www.saiwisdom.ru/tbm.html
Я исправлю эту несправедливость.
В качестве источника информации использованы:
Traditional Medicine National Formulary second edition королевства Бутан. 
http://www.health.gov.bt/ITMS/06medi...01a.gar-20.htm
Ссылка не работает!
Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their Nomenclature, Composition, Use, and Dosage.
Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong.
http://www.jcrows.com/handbook.html

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Пилюли разных размеров:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

21*g.yu dkar*, གཡུ་དཀར།, [yu-kar], «Согревающий состав для лечения заболеваний брюшной полости». 
22.*g.yu-khyung dkar bsnan*, གཡུ་ཁྱུང་དཀར་བསྣན།, [yu-khyung kar-nan], [yu khung kar-nen], [yu-khyung kar-nen], «Универсальный состав при болях в животе при всех Типах Телосложений».
23.*g.yu-khyung kha-tshar-can*, གཡུ་ཁྱུང་ཁ་ཚར་ཅན།, [yu-khyung karne], [yu-khung kar-nay], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения гинекологических заболеваний».
24.*ga-bur nyer-lnga*, ག་བུར་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [ка-выр нйер-нà], [gha-bhoor], [ga-bur], ‘Camphor 25’, ‘Padma 28’, «Порошок из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе камфары Commiphora camphora для лечения различных видов Жара», ‘Cinnamomum commiphora, the Twenty Five’, Cânfora 25.
25.*gcin-snyi a-ru bco-brgyad*, གཅིན་སྙི་ཨ་རུ་༡༨།, གཅིན་སྙི་ཨ་རུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [чи-ни а-ру жов-жид], «Лекарство для лечения болезни, གཅིན་སྙི།, [chin-nyi] из восемнадцати компонентов на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula».
26.*go-yu bde-ba’i dpag-bsam*, གོ་ཡུ་བདེ་བའི་དཔག་བསམ།, go-yu bde-pa’i dpag-bsam, གོ་ཡུ་བདེ་པའི་དཔག་བསམ།, bde-ba’i dpag-bsam, བདེ་བའི་དཔག་བསམ།, bde-dpag, བདེ་དཔག།, gu-yu bde-ba’i dpag-bsam, གུ་ཡུ་བདེ་བའི་དཔག་བསམ།, [гою-депак], «Согревающий состав для продления жизни на основе семян пальмы арека Areca catechu».
27.*grub-thob ril-dkar*, གྲུབ་ཐོབ་རིལ་དཀར།, [dhrooh-thob rheel-kar], [туп-топ рил-кар], ‘Yogic’s white pill’, grub-ril, གྲུབ་རིལ།, cong-zhi ril-dkar, ཅོང་ཞི་རིལ་དཀར།, [drub-tob ril-car], ‘Siddi’s white tablet’, Pílula Branca do Iogue. 
28.*gser-tig ril-bu*, གསེར་ཏིག།, [sayr-theeck rheel-bhoo], ‘Golden felwort pill’, [seir-tik ril-bu], Pílula Swertia Dourada, «Состав на основе сверции Swertia spp. для лечения расстройств mKris-pa». 
29.*gu-yu nyer-brgyad*, གུ་ཡུ་ཉེར་བརྒྱད།, [гоюу нир-жэд], ‘Betel Nut 28’, «Согревающий состав из двадцати восьми компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu для лечения заболеваний мочеполовой системы».
30.*gur-gum bcu-gsum*, གུར་གུམ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [gur-gum], [ghoor-ghoom], «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius», ‘Safflower 13’.  
31.*gur khyung*,  གུར་ཁྱུང།, [гур-чун], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения заболеваний «окон» внутренних органов».
32.*gzhang ‘brum sman*, གཞང་འབྲུམ་སྨན།, [shang-druum-menja], «Лекарство для лечения геморроя».
33.*ka-ko-la bcu-gcig pa*, ཀོ་ལ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, [ка-ко-ла чу-чик ва], «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko для лечения болезней Селезенки». 
34.*khrag-bshig rin-chen pha-lam*, ཁྲག་བཤིག་རིན་ཆེན་ཕ་ལམ།, [трак-шиг ри-чин па-лам], «Драгоценный алмаз для лечения  нарушений кровообращения».
35.*khyung-lnga*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ།, [khoong-nga], [cung-nga],’Garuda 5’, «Универсальное противовоспалительное пятикомпонентное лекарство из тела Гаруды». 
36.*khyung-lnga ni-la*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ནི་ལ།, [чун-а ни-ла], ni-la, «Универсальное противовоспалительное пятикомпонентное лекарство из тела голубой Гаруды».
37.*khyung-sngon bco-brgyad*, ཁྱུང་སྔོན་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [чүн-нүюн жов-жид], [khyung ngön]. «Универсальное противовоспалительное восемнадцатикомпонентное лекарство из тела древней Гаруды». 
38.*klu-bdud bco-brgyad ril-bu*, ཀླུ་བདུད་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, ‘Codonopsis 18’, [lhu-diu], [lhoo-deu], gu-gul bco-brgyad, གུ་གུལ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, «Противовоспалительный состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе Codonopsis nervosa».
39.*ko-byi bcu-gsum*, ཀོ་བྱི་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [kho-jhee], [koji], [co-ji], Nox vomica 13, ‘Nux vomica 13’, ‘Strychnos nux vomica’, «Состав на основе плодов чилибухи, Strychnos nux vomica, из тринадцати компонентов, устраняющий застойные явления крово-лимфообращения».
40.*lcags-phye bco-lnga*, ལྕགས་ཕྱེ་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [жаг-чи жон-а], [chon-ga], «Согревающий мочегонный состав на основе железа из пятнадцати компонентов».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

41.*man-ngag bsil-sbyor*, མན་ངག་བསིལ་སྦྱོར།, [mhen-ngag seel-jhor], ‘Cooling formulation of secret oral tradition’, [men-ngag cil-djor], Fórmula Fria da Tradição Oral Secreta, «Прохладный состав секретной устной традиции для лечения воспалительных заболеваний брюшной полости и венозного полнокровия», མན་བསིལ།, man-bsil, ཅོང་ཞི་ཉེར་བཞི།, cong-zhi nyer-bzhi. 
42.*mkhris phye bdun pa*, མཁྲིས་ཕྱེ་བདུན་པ།, [tri-ché dün-pa], «Семикомпонентный порошок на основе желчи медведя Selenarсtos thibetanus для лечения Жара».
43*mtsho ches 'bri sman*, མཚོ་ཆེས་འབྲི་སྨན།, tsho-ches pa 'bri-ba'i sman, ཚོ་ཆེས་པ་འབྲི་བའི་སྨན།, [цо-кам рил-бу], [цо чи-па], «Состав для лечения ожирения».
44.*mu-tig nyer-lnga ril-bu*, མུཏིག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [mu-tik], [мү-диг нирэн а], «Уравновешенный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе жемчуга Pteria martensii для лечения заболеваний нервной системы», ཉ་ཕྱིས་ཉེར་ལྔ།, nya-phyis nyer-lnga.
45.*‘ol se nyer lnga*, འོལ་སེ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [wall-say], [uol-sei], «Универсальный состав для лечения гинекологических заболеваний из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе Podophyllum emodii», སྒྲོལ་མའི་རིལ་བུ།, sgrol ma’i ril bu, འཛམ་གླིང་ནོར་ཕྱེད།, ‘dzam gling nor phyed.
46.*pad-rag mdog-ldan*, [pa-rak dok-den], པད་རག་མདོག་ལྡན།, pad-rag ril-bu, [бад-раг рил-бу], པད་རག་རིལ་བུ།, mdog-ldan, ,མདོག་ལྡན།, man-ngag bdud-rtsi’i rol-mtsho, མན་ངག་བདུད་རྩིའི་རོལ་མཚོ།, «Противовоспалительный секретный нектар бессмертного океана наслаждений на основе цветков просвирника Malva verticillata для лечения заболеваний моче-половой системы».
47.*phan-pa kun-ldan*, ཕན་པ་ཀུན་ལྡན།, [phen-pa küen-then], ཕན་ཀུན།, phan-kun, [phen-küen], ‘Prossessing all benefits’, ‘All-Beneficial’, «Противовоспалительный состав из одиннадцати компонентов, обладающий всеми полезными свойствами, на основе дурмана индийского Datura metel для лечения заболеваний «окон тела», [fan-pa cuen-den], Possuidor de Todos os Benefícios, ཐང་ཕྲོམ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, thang phrom bcu gcig, ཐང་ཁྲོམ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, thang khrom bcu gcig.
48.*'phrul thang*, འཕྲུལ་ཐང།, «Резко охлаждающий волшебный отвар на основе семи драгоценностей для лечения различных видов Жара и полнокровия».
49.*rgya-ru bcu-bzhi*, རྒྱ་རུ་བཅུ་བཞི།, [ghya-rhoo], [gyaru-14], ‘Mountain goat 14’, ‘Serow Horn 14’, [gia-ru], Cabrito Montanhês 14, «Противовоспалительный состав из четырнадцати компонентов на основе пепла рогов для лечения гинекологических заболеваний и регуляции кровообращения».
50.*rdo-rje rab-'joms*, རྡོ་རྗེ་རབ་འཇོམས།, [дорж рав-жом], ya-sman rdo-rje rab-'joms, ཡ་སྨན་རྡོ་རྗེ་རབ་འཇོམས།, rgod-po gzer-'joms, རྒོད་པོ་གཟེར་འཇོམས།, rdo-rab, རྡོ་རབ།, ‘Vajra Conqueror’, «Могучий противовоспалительный состав совершенно побеждающий болезни головы и «окон тела», རྡོ་རྗེ་རབ་འབྱམས།, rdo-rje rab-‘byams.
51.*ril-dkar pad-sdong*, རིལ་དཀར་པད་སྡོང།, [рил-пад], རིལ་དཀར་པལ་སྡོང།, ril-dkar pal-sdong, རིལ་པད།, ril-pad, སེ་མེ་རིལ་དཀར།, se-me ril-dkar, pad-sdong, པད་སྡོང།, [pe-dong], [rith-pheth], [ril-pe], [ril-kar].
52.*rmen-bu’i sbyor-ba lba-ba rgyun-gcod*, རྨེན་བུའི་སྦྱོར་བ་ལྦ་བ་རྒྱུན་གཅོད།, [men-bü jor-wa ba-wa gyün-chö], rmen-bu'i sbyor-ba, རྨེན་བུའི་སྦྱོར་བ།, [men-bü jor-wa],  rmen-bu’i lba-ba rgyun-gcod, རྨེན་བུའི་ལྦ་བ་རྒྱུན་གཅོད།, [men-bü ba-wa gyün-chö], rmen-bu'i sman-ni, རྨེན་བུའི་སྨན་ནི།, rmen-bu sel-ba'i sman, རྨེན་བུ་སེལ་བའི་སྨན།, rmen-bu ngan-pa sel-ba'i sman, རྨེན་བུ་ངན་པ་སེལ་བའི་སྨན།, lba-sman, ལྦ་སྨན།, «Универсальный состав для лечения всех типов узлового зоба».  
53.*ro-tsa yon-tan rgya-mtsho*, རོ་ཙ་ཡོན་ཏན་རྒྱ་མཚོ།, [ro-tsa yön-ten gya-mtso], ro-tsa ril-bu, རོ་ཙ་རིལ་བུ།, ro-tsa men, རོ་ཙ་མེན།, «Состав на основе плодовых тел Cordyceps sinensis для процветания Семи Тканей Тела и стимуляции Сексуальной Энергии». 
54.*rta-zi dmar-po*, རྟ་ཟི་དམར་པོ།, [tah-zhee mahr-po], rta-bzi dmar-po, རྟ་བཟི་དམར་པོ།, ‘Red horse stimulant], sta-zi dmar-po, སྟ་ཟི་དམར་པོ།, ‘Red pony’, [tah-zhee mahar-po], [tah-zhee mahair-po], [ta-zi mar-po], Pônei vermelho, bsil-sbyor bco-lnga, བསིལ་སྦྱོར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, «Прохладный состав из пятнадцати компонентов».
55.*se-’bru nyer-lnga pa*, སེ་འབྲུ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [seh-drhoo nyer-nà], ‘Pomegranate 25’, [se-dru], Punica granatum 25, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе плодов граната для разжигания Пищеварительного Огня». 
56.*se-‘bru nyi-dkyil*, སེ་འབྲུ་ཉི་དཀྱིལ།, nyi-ma’i dkyil-‘khor, ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, [nyee-maye kheel-khor], ‘Mandala of the Sun’, [nai-meie kil-kor], “Mandala do Sol”, gso byed nyi ma'i dkyil ‘khor, གསོ་བྱེད་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, nyi dkyil, ཉི་དཀྱིལ།, se-‘bru nyi ma'i dkyil 'khor, སེ་འབྲུ་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, se-‘bru bcu-pa, སེ་འབྲུ་བཅུ་པ།, gso-byed, གསོ་བྱེད།, ‘Sun Mandala with Pomegranate’.
57.*seng-ldeng nyer-gsum*, སེང་ལྡེང་ཉེར་གསུམ།, [сэн-дэн нир-сүм], [seng-deng nyer-sum], ‘Dalbergia – the twenty three’, «Состав из двадцати трех компонентов для лечения болезней Жёлтой Воды, подагры и других воспалительных заболеваний суставов на основе древесины индийского палисандра Dalbergia sissoo».
58.*sems-skyed bde-byed*, སེམས་སྐྱེད་བདེ་བྱེད།, sems-kyi bde-skyid, ‘Happiness of mind’,
སེམས་ཀྱི་བདེ་སྐྱིད།, [sim-key dhee-key], [sim-ki de-ki], “Felicidade da Mente”, [сэм-жи дэ-жид], [cэм-жид дэ-жид], [сем-жи дэ-жэд], [cэм дэ-жид], བྱེ་རིང་སེམས་ཀྱི་བདེ་སྐྱིད།, bye-ring sems-kyi bde-skyid, ‘Mental Happiness’.
59.*skyu-ru drug-pa*, སྐྱུ་རུ་དྲུག་པ།, སྐྱུ་རུ་༦་པ།, gcin-snyi’i sbyi-sman, གཅིན་སྙིའི་སྦྱི་སྨན།, gcin-snyi spyi-sman, , གཅིན་སྙི་སྤྱི་སྨན།, gcin- snyi skyu-ru drug-pa, གཅིན་སྙི་སྐྱུ་རུ་དྲུག་པ།, «Охлаждающий состав из шести компонентов для лечения болезни gcin-snyi на основе плодов эмблики Phyllanthus emblica».
60.*skyu-ru nyer-lnga*, སྐྱུ་རུ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, སྐྱུ་རུ་༢༥།, [kiu-ru], [kyu-rhoo], [гу-рю 25], ‘Amla 25’, [жу-ру 25], ཁྲག་ཤེད་སྙོམས་ལྡན།, khrag-shed snyoms-ldan, «Охлаждающий состав из двадцати пяти компонентов для регуляции кровообращения на основе плодов эмблики Phyllanthus emblica».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

61.*sga-lo sman dmar*, སྒ་ལོ་སྨན་དམར།, rga-lo’i sman dmar, རྒ་ལོའི་སྨན་དམར།, rgwa-lo'i sman dmar, རྒྭ་ལོའི་སྨན་དམར།, rga-lo, རྒ་ལོ།, rgwa-lo, རྒྭ་ལོ།, rgwa-lo sman dmar bdun, རྒྭ་ལོ་སྨན་དམར་བདུན།, rgwa-lo sman dmar, རྒྭ་ལོ་སྨན་དམར།, [ga-lo men-mar], khrag-sman bdun pa, ཁྲག་སྨན་བདུན་པ།, «Состав, регулирующий кровообращение из семи компонентов». 
62.*sman-nag ‘phrul-‘khor chen-mo*, སྨན་ནག་འཕྲུལ་འཁོར་ཆེན་མོ།, [man-nag prul-kor chin-mo], sman-nag 'khrul- 'khor chen-mo, སྨན་ནག་འཁྲུལ་འཁོར་ཆེན་མོ།, «Самый холодный большой волшебный черный состав для лечения различных видов Жара и застойных нарушений кровообращения». 
63.*smug-po g.yul-rgyal*, སྨུག་པོ་གཡུལ་རྒྱལ།, [mhook-po yüel-gyal], ‘Conqueror of smug-po’, [muk-po iuel-gial], “Conquistador do sMug-po”, གཡུལ་རྒྱལ།, [муг-бо юл-жал], «Состав, излечивающий болезнь bad-kan smug-po».
64.*srog-‘dzin bcu-gcig*, སྲོག་འཛིན་བཅུ་གཅིག།, [sogh-zhin], ‘Eleven holders of life’, [sog-zin], “Os Onze Sustentadores da Vida”, ‘Life-sustaining Wind 11’, ‘Sedative, the eleven’, ཤིང་ཀུན་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Успокаивающий согревающий состав из одиннадцати компонентов для лечения избытка rlung в Сердце རླུང་སྙིང། [лун-нин] и в Пульсирующих Потоках Жизни སྲོག་རྩ། srog-rtsa на основе Ferula jaeschkeana».
65.*tig-ta nyer-lnga pa*, ཏིག་ཏ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [tik-ta], ‘Felwort-25’, “Swertia 25”, ‘Chiretta 25’, ‘Swertia chirayata the twenty five’, «Важнейшее средство из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе Swertia chirayata для лечения любых расстройств mkhris-pa མཁྲིས་པ།, [tri-pa]».
66.*tsan-dan dkar bco-brgyad*, ཙན་དན་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [tzen-then], ‘Sandalwood 18’, [tzen-ten], “Sândalo 18”, སྨན་མཆོག་ཙན་དན་དཀར་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, sman-mchog tsan-dan dkar bco-brgyad, «Охлаждающий состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе древесины Santalum album для лечения застойных нарушений кровообращения и воспалительных заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта»
67.*zangs-thal nyer-lnga pa*, ཟངས་ཐལ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [sang-thell], ‘Copper calcine 25’, [sang-tel], “Cobre Calcinado”, སྐེམ་བྱེད་ཟངས་ཐལ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе окиси меди для лечения заболеваний легких». 
68.*zhi-ru или ru-zhi'i ril-bu*, ཞི་རུ་རིལ་བུ།, རུ་ཞི་རིལ་བུ།, རུ་ཞི།, [rhoo-she rheel-bhoo], ‘Pill of pacifying saussurea’, [ru-chi ril-bu], “Pílula Saussurea Pacificadora”, «Умиротворяющий состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе Saussurea lappa для лечения заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта».
69.*zla-ba gyen-ldog*, ཟླ་བ་གྱེན་ལྡོག།, [da-wa len-tok], ‘dzag-sdom zla-ba gyen-ldog, འཛག་སྡོམ་ཟླ་བ་གྱེན་ལྡོག།, ‘dzags-sdom zla-ba gyen-ldog, འཛགས་སྡོམ་ཟླ་བ་གྱེན་ལྡོག།, zags sdom zla ba gyen bzlog, ཟགས་སྡོམ་ཟླ་བ་གྱེན་བཟློག།, «Состав, возвращающий на место Луну для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела».
70.*zla-shel bdud-rtsi ma*, ཟླ་ཤེལ་བདུད་རྩི་མ།, [da-shel düt-si ma], zla-bdud, ཟླ་བདུད།, [da-düt], lcags-phye bdun-pa ril-bu, ལྕགས་ཕྱེ་བདུན་པ་རིལ་བུ།, [chak-ché], «Состав из семи компонентов для лечения воспалительных заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта на основе окиси железа». 
71.*zla-shel chen-mo*, ཟླ་ཤེལ་ཆེན་མོ།, [da-shel chen-mo], [dha-shale che-mo], ‘Great crystal moon’, ‘The mega finest crystal gem’, «Великий лунный кристалл для лечения болезни smug-po», [da-chel che-mo], “A Grande Lua de Cristal”, rin-chen btso-bkru zla-shel chen-mo, རིན་ཆེན་བཙོ་བཀྲུ་ཟླ་ཤེལ་ཆེན་མོ།, zla-shel, ཟླ་ཤེལ།, [da-shel], zla-shel so-drug, ཟླ་ཤེལ་སོ་དྲུག།, zla-shel so-bdun, ཟླ་ཤེལ་སོ་བདུན།, btso-bkru zla-shel, བཙོ་བཀྲུ་ཟླ་ཤེལ།, zla-shel bdud-rtsi’i thigs-pa so-brgyad, ཟླ་ཤེལ་བདུད་རྩིའི་ཐིགས་པ་སོ་བརྒྱད།, [da-shel düt-si tik-pa], zla-shel my-gu, ཟླ་ཤེལ་མྱུ་གུ།, [da-shel nyu-gu], zla-shel my-gu’i sbyor so-bdun, ཟླ་ཤེལ་མྱུ་གུའི་སྦྱོར་སོ་བདུན།, cong-zhi so-lnga, ཅོང་ཞི་སོ་ལྔ།, Dayuejing Wan, Z63020292.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Продолжение списка лекарств приготовленных мной и из других аптек.* 
1.*a-brag bcu-dgu*, ཨ་བྲག་བཅུ་དགུ།, [а-тчяк чу-гỳ], «Противовоспалительный состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula с мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела».
2.*a-gar so-gcig*, ཨ་གར་སོ་གཅིག།, [а-кыр су-счик], [ah-ghar], ‘Eaglewood 31’, [ah-ghar], ‘Aquilaria 31’, rlung-bdug, རླུང་བདུག།, rlung-bdug a-gar so-gcig, རླུང་བདུག་ཨ་གར་སོ་གཅིག།, «Курительные палочки из тридцати одного компонента на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agollocha для лечения нарушений равновесия rlung [Лун]», rlung-byug, རླུང་བྱུག།, [long-juk], Loong Lotion, «Лосьон из тридцати одного компонента на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agollocha для лечения нарушений баланса rlung [Лүн]». 
3.*а-khyung*, ཨ་ཁྱུང།, [а-чỳн], a-bcu khyung-bsnan, ཨ་བཅུ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [а-чу чỳн-нан], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula с Гарудой».
4.*a-ru bzhi thang gcin-snyi nad sel*, ཨ་རུ་བཞི་ཐང་གཅིན་ནད་སེལ།, [ар-ши тан чин-ни сэл] «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе плодов Terminalia chebula для лечения болезни gcin-snyi [чин-ни]». 
5.*a ru bzhi thang gre-’gag sel*, ཨ་རུ་བཞི་ཐང་གྲེ་འགགས་སེལ།, [ар-ши тан дрэн-гак сэл], «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе плодов Terminalia chebula для лечения болезни gre-’gag [drengak], нарушений проходимости горла». 
6.*ar-brgyad khyung-bsnan*, ཨར་བརྒྱད་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, «Охлаждающий состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из тайной Тантры с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний сердца с потерей сознания», а-brgyad khyung-bsnan, ཨ་བརྒྱད་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [а-жи чүн нан], [а-джйи чун-нэн], [а-жад чун-нан], ཨ་ཁྱུང།, [а-чүн]. 
7.*ar-brgyad ni-bsnan*, ཨར་བརྒྱད་ནི་བསྣན།, [а-жи ни-нан], «Охлаждающий состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из тайной Тантры с голубой Гарудой для лечения воспалительных заболеваний Верхней Части Туловища».
8.*bdud-rtzi ril-dkar*, བདུད་རྩི་རིལ་དཀར།, [deu-tzi rheel-kar], ‘White pill of Nectar’, [deu-tzi ril-car], “Pílula Branca de Néctar”, дүд-зи рил-гар, рашааны цагаан үрэл, «Белые целебные пилюли на основе обожженого кальцита для лечения нарушений пищеварения».
9.*‘bras-bu gsum dmar-gsum thang*, འབྲས་བུ་གསུམ་དམར་གསུམ་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный отвар для лечения основных заболеваний легких». 
10.*brgyad-lnga mnyam-bsres*, བརྒྱད་ལྔ་མཉམ་བསྲེས།, [жад-на ням-сей], brgyad-lnga, བརྒྱད་ལྔ།, [жад-на], «Согревающая лекарственная смесь «восемь плюс пять» для лечения заболеваний желудка». 
11.*bsil-bcud bco-lnga*, བསིལ་བཅུད་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [сил-дуд жо-на], «Охлаждающий эликсир из пятнадцати компонентов для лечения болезней Жара». 
12.*chu-shor nad sel sbyor*, ཆུ་ཤོར་ནད་སེལ་སྦྱོར།, «Состав из двух компонентов для лечения болезни ཆུ་ཤོར།». 
13.*cong-tig*, [чён-тик], ཅོང་ཏིག།, «Уравновешенный состав для лечения расстройств mkhris [три-па] на основе горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens и обожженного кальцита».
14.*dga’-ni*, དགའ་ནི།, [дга-ни], «Универсальное противовоспалительное лекарство, приносящее счастье, из тела голубой Гаруды».
15.*dmar thang bcu-gnyis shug-tsher bsnan*, དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས་ཤུག་ཚེར་བསྣན།, [мар-тан жү-ни шуг-цэр нан], «Противовоспалительный красный отвар из двенадцати компонентов с добавлением плодов можжевельника Juniperus spp. для лечения заболеваний ушей».
16.*dza-ti bzhi thang*, ཛ་ཏི་བཞི་ཐང།, [дза-ти ши-тан], «Отвар из четырех компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения нарушений равновесия rlung [Лун]».
17.*g.yu khyung*, གཡུ་ཁྱུང།, [ю-чун], син. ru-rtsi bco-brgyad, རུ་རྩི་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, «Пилюли из восемнадцати компонентов на основе жженой бирюзы с Гарудой для лечения всех видов ma-zhu – нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи».
18.*gar-khyung*, གར་ཁྱུང།, [гар-чүн], «Согревающий состав на основе черной камфары с Гарудой для лечения Холодных заболеваний билиарной системы».  
19.*gar-zhi*, གར་ཞི།, [гар-ши], «Состав на основе черной камфары и обожженного кальцита для лечения расстройств rlung, རླུང།, [лүн] в сочетании с grang-mkhris, གྲང་མཁྲིས།, [drang-tri]».
20.*ghi-khyung*, གྷི་ཁྱུང།, [ги-чун], ghi-rtsi, གྷི་རྩི།, «Охлаждающий состав на основе камней желчного пузыря быка Bos taurus domesticus с Гарудой для лечения Жара Полых и Плотных Органов».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Похоже, что затея с публикацией списка лекарств моей аптеки постепенно превращается в конкретное полезное для всех исследование. Вначале, точный список под рукой позволял просто следить за запасами и во время пополнять аптеку или заказывать что-то новое.  
Не было унификации названий, потому, что кроме меня и поставщиков ни кто этого не понимал. С появлением помощницы, для быстрого изучения правильного названия лекарств, произношения и одновременного изучения нескольких языков, стал расписывать более точно названия, синонимы на монгольской кириллице, старомонгольским письмом, которое, кстати, не поддерживается форумом, тибетским печатным шрифтом, на английском и португальском языках. Русский перевод делал кратко, иногда, просто дословно.
Постепенно появилась потребность указывать не просторечное название сырья на русском, а принятое по биологическим классификациям название на латыни. Последней полезной каплей стало письмо одной из моих пациенток, которая уехала за пределы доступной связи, написать краткие инструкции к аптечке, до этого всё записывалось с моих слов. Издание в виде отдельной книги «Моей Аптеки» планируется в трех томах, отдельно Materia Medica с картинками (описание действия отдельных компонентов), рецептура сложных лекарств и терапевтический указатель.
Этим занимаюсь несколько лет и конца и края работе не видно. Принял для себя за аксиому, что название лекарства должно быть написано на языке изготовителя, что легко может указать на Традицию. Предлагаю вниманию читателей новые оригинальные переводы названий лекарств с указанием основных терапевтических синдромов, для лечения которых они предназначены.
При перепечатке названий прошу указывать мое авторство.
Ни каких тайн нет, если кто-то, называющий себя врачом конкретной Этномедицины, не может раскрыть рецептуру – это не традиция, а способ и желание просто скрыть что-то.   
По желанию страждущих, могу перевести на другие европейские языки, например, испанский, немецкий, что будет постепенно сделано.    
Продолжение списка моей аптеки в новом формате, большинство этих лекарств делаю сам.
21.*ghi-tig*, གྷི་ཏིག།, «Охлаждающий состав для лечения Жара Желчи མཁྲིས་ཚད། и Печени མཆིན་ཚད། на основе цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens и желчных камней быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus». 
22.*ghi-tsan*, གྷི་ཙན།, [ги-зан], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Печени མཆིན་ཚད། и Лёгких གློ་ཚད། на основе желчных камней быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus и древесины белого сандала Santalum album». 
23.*glo sman brgyad pa*, གློ་སྨན་བརྒྱད་པ།, [ло-ман жад-ва], «Согревающий Нектар из восьми компонентов на основе плодов гранатника Punica granatum для лечения холодного кашля». 
24.*grum-bu'i zug gcog chen-mo*, གྲུམ་བུའི་ཟུག་གཅོག་ཆེན་མོ།, син. grum-bu zug gcog, གྲུམ་བུ་ཟུག་གཅོག།, «Лучший состав из 35 компонентов для лечения подагры на основе камфары Cinnamonum camphora и плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula».	
25.*gser-khyung*, གསེར་ཁྱུང།, [сэр-чун], син. gser-lnga khyung-bsnan, གསེར་ལྔ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [ser-a cun-nan], син. gser-rtsi, གསེར་རྩི།, «Сбалансированный состав для лечения хронических заболеваний тонкого кишечника на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula с Гарудой». 
26.*gser-tig*, གསེར་ཏིག།, [sayr-theeck rheel-bhoo], ‘Golden felwort pill’, [seir-tik ril-bu] – “Pílula Swertia Dourada”, «Уравновешенный состав для лечения сочетанных расстройств mkris-pa [ти] и bad-kan [пе-кен] на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula и цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens».
27.*gtso-khyung*, གཙོ་ཁྱུང།, [зо-чун], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Печени མཆིན་ཚད།, и Лёгких གློ་ཚད།, из восьми лучших лекарств во главе с желчными камнями быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus и древесины белого сандала Santalum album с Гарудой».
28.*gur-khyung*, གུར་ཁྱུང།, [гур-чун], «Противовоспалительный состав на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и Гаруды для лечения заболеваний «окон Тела».
29.*gur-tig*, གུར་ཏིག།, [gur-tik], [гүр-дэгд], «Охлаждающий состав на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens для укрепления Первоэлементов Тела, лечения заболеваний печени и глаз».
30.*gzer sman gsum thang*, གཟེར་སྨན་གསུམ་ཐང།, a-byag gsum thang, ཨ་བྱག་གསུམ་ཐང།, «Отвар из трех компонентов на основе цветков череды Bidens sp. для лечения нарушений кровообращения khrag [так] и равновесия rlung རླུང།, [лун], воспалительных заболеваний кожи».

----------

Антон Соносон (09.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Аптека в Дхарамсале:

----------

Бхусуку (27.11.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

31.*khrag-tshad bcu-thang*, ཁྲག་ཚད་བཅུ་ཐང།, [так-цад жу-тан], син. nor-bdun dmar-gsum thang, ནོར་བདུན་དམར་གསུམ།, [нор-дун мар-сум тан], «Охлаждающий состав из десяти компонентов для лечения нарушений кровообращения на основе корней девясила высокого Inula helenica».  
32*khyung-lnga dza-ti bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཛ་ཏི་བསྣན།, [чун а задь нан], «Гаруда-5 с мускатным орехом Myristica fragrans для лечения болезни Лун-Нин».	
33.*khyung-lnga kha-ru-tshwa bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་བསྣན།, [чун-а ха-ру-ца нан], «Гаруда-5 с черной солью для разжигания Огня Желудка». 
34.*khyung-lnga pi-ling bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་པི་ལིང་བསྣན།, [чун-а пи-лин нан], «Гаруда-5 с плодами перца длинного Piper longum для лечения заболеваний Холода». 
35.*khyung-lnga shing-kun bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཤིང་ཀུན་བསྣན།, [чун-а шин-гун нан], «Гаруда-5 с добавлением смолы ферулы вонючей Ferula foetida для изгнания без остатка Холода и Ветра». 
36.*ko-khrag*, ཀོ་ཁྲག།, [kho-tagh], «Состав из семнадцати компонентов для лечения застойных явлений в Верхней Части Туловища на основе плодов чилибухи Strychnos nux vomica». 
37.*li-khrag*, ལི་ཁྲག།, [ли-так], «Охлаждающая смесь из лекарства на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики ароматной Eugenia caryophyllata из шести компонентов с составом улучшающим кровообращение из восьми компонентов на основе кальцита для лечения воспалительных заболеваний горла из-за застойных явлений». 
38.*li-khyung*, ལི་ཁྱུང།, [ли-чүн], [lee-khyung], ‘Pill of clove Garuda’, [li-kiung], “Pílula Myristica Garuda”, «Охлаждающий состав на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики ароматной Eugenia caryophyllata из шести компонентов с Гарудой для лечения воспалительных заболеваний горла».
39.*mtha’a bzhi thang*, མཐའ་བཞི་ཐང།, [та ши тан], [ta zhi tang], «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе горца птичьего Polygonum aviculare для остановки кровотечений».
40.*nyi-khyung*, ཉི་ཁྱུང།, [ни-чүн], «Солнечная Гаруда на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения холодных болезней Нижней Части Тела».

----------


## Андрей Бобков

Добрый день! Может быть кто то может мне помочь с переводом моего рецепта-диагноза тибетского доктора Намлхакара http://www.kunphenling.ru/top-menu/o-nas/sobyitiya.html ? Я впопыхах забыл переводчика мне его перевести. Любопытство гложет.. ))) Спасибо!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (07.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

На 'уму у меня ума не хватает!
Вроде одно лекарство опознал! gu-yu 28?

----------


## Андрей Бобков

на пакетиках написано - Ril Pad, KunDe, KunDi больше ничего (

а gy-yu 28 что делает? я совсем профан, ехал с диабетом, лишним весом и головными болями

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я это лекарство получал из Непала и имел проблемы с таможней. На халяву получил лабораторное исследование.
gu-yu nyer-brgyad, གུ་ཡུ་ཉེར་བརྒྱད།, [гуюу нир-жэд], ‘Betel Nut 28’, «Согревающий состав из двадцати восьми компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu для лечения заболеваний  мочеполовой системы». Согласно заключению экспертно-криминалистической службы регионального филиала Центрального экспертно-криминалистического таможенного управления г. Иркутска от 14 апреля 2010 года, препарат производства аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевства Непал, г. Катманду представляет собой насыпную массу, состоящую из драже в оболочке коричневого цвета с мелкими вкраплениями светло-коричневого цвета, на срезе болотно-коричневого цвета, со специфическим запахом. Масса одного драже 1,0 г., диаметр 12,5 мм. Наркотические средства, психотропные вещества и их прекурсоры, а также сильнодействующие и ядовитые вещества, включенные в «Перечень наркотических средств, психотропных и их прекурсоров, подлежащих контролю в Российской Федерации» и в «Список сильнодействующих и ядовитых веществ для целей статьи 234 и других статей УК РФ, а также крупного размера сильнодействующих веществ для целей статьи 234 УК РФ» не обнаружены. Часть соединений не идентифицирована. Обнаружено: бензойная кислота, тимерон, курлон, жирные кислоты. Бензойная кислота – применяется в качестве антисептического и консервирующего средства, сложные эфиры и соли бензойной кислоты содержатся во многих природных эфирных маслах. Тимерон – содержится в натуральном перламутре, применяется в косметической промышленности. Курлон – содержится в масле куркумы, применяется в косметической промышленности. Одна доза, согласно рекомендаций аптеки, 2 пилюли. По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра Королевства Бутан  состоит из: плодов Areca catechu, Punica granatum, Piper nepalense, Elettaria cardamomum, Tribulus terrestris, Thlaspi arvense, Terminalia chebula; кора Cinnamomum tamala бутоны цветков Eugenia fruticosa Cassia boundecella, корней и корневищ Rubia cordifolia, Curcuma longa;  шеллак Laccifer lacca; мускус Moschus chrysogaster; Symplococus lurida, Erythrina arborescens, Meconopsis simplicifolia, Juniperus squamata, Herpetospermum pedunculosum, Corydalis stracheyi; панцири Ocypoda sp.; Dracocephalus tanguiticum, Malva sylvestris, Berberies aristata, Verbascum thapsus. Form: capsule. Strength: 500mg. Dose: three capsules at a time. Administration: take orally in the morning and evening with hot water. Indications: testical swelling, spermatorrhea, kidney dysfunction, hypothermia and pelvic pain. Intrinsic nature: very hot. Обладает сильными согревающими свойствами, рекомендуется при снижении температуры тела, отёчности яичек, сперматорее, нарушении функции почек и тазовой боли. Применяется по 1,5 утром и вечером. А. Кособуров со ссылкой на Bkra-shis и Spen-pa-tshe-ring рекомендует при опоясывающих болях в области поясницы, таза и тазобедренных суставов, заболеваниях вследствие переохлаждения и воздействия Влажности: отечности яичек, затруднении при мочеиспускании, слабости в ногах, сперматорее и маточных кровотечениях холодного типа, gcong mkhal, слабости в нижних конечностях; Самтен рекомендует при болезни gcin-snyi-zha-khu. По данным Thinley Gyatso and Chris Hakim в ‘Essentials of Tibetan traditional medicine’, ISBN 978-1-55643-867-7 применяется для лечения тазовых болей, отёка яичек, нарушений функции почек, нерегулярного менструального цикла, лейкореи, простаторреи. Восстанавливает Тепло Почек и устраняет боли в нижней части спины. 
Dr. Smanla T. Phuntsog, в ‘Ancient materia medica Sowa-Rigpa’, 2006. ISBN: 81-86230-53-X на стр. 126 рекомендует для лечения орхита, гонореи, сифилиса и нефротического синдрома.

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> на пакетиках написано - Ril Pad


*ril-dkar pad-sdong*, རིལ་དཀར་པད་སྡོང།, [рил-пад], རིལ་དཀར་པལ་སྡོང།, ril-dkar pal-sdong, རིལ་པད།, ril-pad, སེ་མེ་རིལ་དཀར།, se-me ril-dkar, pad-sdong, པད་སྡོང།, [pe-dong], [rith-pheth], [ril-pe], [ril-kar], «Восьмикомпонентные белые пилюли из стеблей лотоса для лечения болезней Bad-kan [Пе-кен] в сочетании Mkris-pa [Три-па]». Состав: цветки Rosa brunonii 100, Calcitum (CaCO3) 200, плоды Terminalia chebula 150; мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes 80, корни и корневища Corydalis hendersonii (nepalens), Saussurea lappa и Picrorhiza kurroa по 100; мед Apis cerana 80. Вкус сладкий, слегка горький, свойства немного прохладные, не токсичное. Применяется для лечения заболеваний головы на основе Bad-kan [Пе-кен] и Mkris-pa [Три-па] с головокружением; Жара Желудка с изжогой, рвотой кислым содержимым и желчью, горечью во рту, рефлюксе желчи в желудок при болезни Smug-po [муг-по], рвоте «кофейной гущей», жидким стулом с меленой; застойных явлениях в лёгких с кашлем с трудно отделяемой, грязной по цвету, мокротой, с ощущения стягивания грудной клетки, одышкой и осиплостью голоса (из разных источников).

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

41.*nyi-ni*,ཉི་ནི།, [ни-ни], «Солнечная голубая Гаруда на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения холодных болезней Нижней Части Тела и Желтой Воды». 
42.*phrul-brag*, འཕྲུལ་བྲག།, [trül-drak], «Противовоспалительный волшебный отвар на основе семи драгоценностей с добавлением мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения различных видов Жара».
43.*rdo-khrag*, རྡོ་ཁྲག།, [do-thrag], «Могучее лекарство, совершенно побеждающее болезни, с добавлением состава, регулирующего кровообращение, из семи компонентов на основе оносмы Хукера Onosma hookeri для лечения заболеваний «окон тела».
44.*rgya khyung*, རྒྱ་ཁྱུང།, [ghya-khoong], [gya-cung], «Состав из четырнадцати компонентов на основе рогов трех видов с Гарудой для лечения гинекологических заболеваний».	
45.*ru-khyung*, རུ་ཁྱུང།, [рү-чүн], [ртà-чун], «Универсальная уравновешивающая смесь шестикомпонентного состава на основе корней и корневищ соссюреи Saussurea lappa с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний органов пищеварения». 
46.*sman-zhi*, སྨན་ཞི།, [ман-жи], «Лекарственная смесь из нектара от всех болезней Желчи [мкхрис] во главе с черной камфарой  из угля экскрементов Sus scrofa и успокаивающего состава из шести компонентов на основе обожжённого кальцита для лечения болезни smug-po в сочетании с rlung». 
47.*spang-khrag bco-lnga*, སྤང་ཁྲག་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [ван-так чу-нá], rgwa spang, རྒྭ་སྤང།, «Охлаждающая лекарственная смесь для лечения застойных явлений в Верхней Части Туловища из пятнадцатикомпонентного лекарства на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida с добавлением состава, регулирующего кровообращение, из семи компонентов, на основе оносмы Хукера Onosma hookeri».
48.*spang-khyung bco-lnga*, སྤང་ཁྱུང་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [ван-чун чу-нá], «Лекарственная смесь для лечения воспалительных заболеваний легких после переохлаждения из пятнадцатикомпонентного состава на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida и Гаруды», 
49.*spang-ni*, སྤང་ནི།, [ван-ни], «Лекарственная смесь для лечения воспалительных заболеваний легких после переохлаждения из пятнадцатикомпонентного состава на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida и Голубой Гаруды». 
50.*spos-bcu kha-tshar*, སྤོས་བཅུ་ཁ་ཚར།, «Противовоспалительная смесь из десятикомпонентного состава на основе различных видов камфары с добавлением плодов можжевельника Juniperus macropoda для лечения заболеваний суставов и болезней Желтой воды».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

51.*sprin-bral zla-zer (‘od)*, spri-bral zla-zer, སྤྲིན་བྲལ་ཟླ་ཟེར།, [trin-drel da-zer], [tin-dell dha-serr], [tin-del da-ser], ‘Cloud separating moonbeams’, “Raios Lunares que Afetam as Nuvens”, «Дымка, скрывающая лунный свет – противовоспалительный состав из пятнадцати компонентов для устранения различных видов Жара, избытка Энергии Желчи и нарушений кровообращения в Плотных и Полых Органах». Лучше готовить ex tempore из готового порошка Зову 8, (Эрхэм 8) gtso-bo brgyad pa, [цо-во ге па], གཙོ་བོ་བརྒྱད་པ།, «Восемь главных» запивать настоем Норов 7. 
52.*sug-khyung*, སུག་ཁྱུང།, [сүг-чүн], «Согревающая лекарственная смесь из десятикомпонентного состава на основе плодов кардамона Amomum kravanh с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний желудка, почек, отеков в сочетании с поражением кожи».
53.*tsan-dan brgyad khrag tshad sel*, ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་ཁྲག་ཚད་སེལ།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Крови». 
54.*tsan-dan brgyad mcher tshad sel*, ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་མཆེར་ཚད་སེལ།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Селезенки».
55.*tsan-dan brgyad mchin tshad sel*, ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་མཆིན་ཚད་སེལ།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Печени».
56.*zhi-drug kha-ru-tshwa bsnan pa*, ཞི་དྲུག་ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་བསྣན་པ།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением красной соли для лечения холода Толстого кишечника». 
57.*zhi-drug shing-mngar bsnan pa*, ཞི་དྲུག་ཤིང་མངར་བསྣན།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением корневища солодки уральской Glycyrrhiza uralensis для восстановления Огненной Теплоты желудка и лечения нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». 
58.*zhi-drug pi-lin ko-la bsnan pa*, ཞི་དྲུག་པི་ལིན་ཀོ་ལ་བསྣན་པ།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением плодов перца длинного Piper longum и кардамона среднего Amomum subulatum для устранения болезней Слизи Селезенки».  
59.*zhi-khyung*, ཞི་ཁྱུང།, [жи-чүн], zhi-rtsi, ཞི་རྩི། [жи-зи], «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с Гарудой для лечения нарушений пищеварения». 
60.*zhi-ru*, ཞི་རུ།, [ши-ру], ru-zhi, རུ་ཞི།, [ру-ши], [rhoo-she rheel-bhoo], ‘Pacifying saussurea’, [ru-chi], “Saussurea Pacificadora”, «Умиротворяющий состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе жженого кальцита и корней соссюреи лопуховидной Saussurea lappa для лечения заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта». 
 61.*zhi-tig*, ཞི་ཏིག།, [ши-дэг], «Лекарственная смесь из успокаивающего состава с обожжённым кальцитом и на основе цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens, для лечения сочетанных заболеваний Слизи и Желчи».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 85.*Лонлунсэбру 13*, Лонлүн буюу олгойн хийний, Олгой-13, Сэмбру 13 лунг, ལོང་རླུང་སེ་འབྲུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, long rlung se-‘bru bcu-gsum.


*Лонлүнсэбрү 13*, лонлүн буюу олгойн хийний, олгой-13, сэмбру 13 лунг, ལོང་རླུང་སེ་འབྲུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, long rlung se-‘bru bcu-gsum, «Состав для лечения избытка Энергии Ветра [Лүн] толстой кишки». Лекарство изготовлено на фармацевтическом предприятии Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Монголия, г. Уланбатар. По данным Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованным в «Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж» под редакцией Т. Зориг и др., изд-ва Уланбатар, 2003 г., состоит из плодов Punica granatum, Amomum kravanh и tsao-ko, Piper longum, Piper nigrum, Nigella grandulifera, Lactuca sativa, Terminalia chebula; коры Cinnamomum cassia; цветков Carthamus tinctorius; корней и корневищ Alpinia officinarum; Halitum (NaCl) соли каменной и Halitum violaceum. Устраняет возбуждение Ветра Толстой кишки, вздутие живота из-за препятствия для Ветра, очищающего Вниз. Принимать 1-2 раза в день по 1,0-1,5 грамма, запивать тёплой кипячёной водой.

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Почти 20 лет занимаюсь Традиционной Этномедициной. Получилась довольно большая аптека из лекарств из разных аптек и самодельных.
> Предлагаю список этих лекарств, далее могу рассказать о любом, возможно, кто поделится рецептурой. 
> Лекарства, применяемые мной, которые изготовлены в г. Уланбатар фармацевтическим предприятием Армон фарм үйлдвэр, согласно Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-ва Уланбатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с разных языков.
> 
> 1.*Агар 6*, Агар рүгба, a-gar drug-pa, ཨ་གར་དྲུག་པ།, [а-кыр друк-па] «Состав из шести компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis».  
> 2.*Агар 15*, а-gar bco-lnga, ཨ་གར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр чу-нá], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis»
> 3.*Агар 17*, a-gar bcu-bdun, ཨ་གར་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-кыр чу-дун], «Состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis». 
> 4.*Агар 35*, а-gar so-lnga, ཨ་གར་སོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр су-нà], «Состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis». 
> 5.*Агарчогдон*, син. Агар-7, Агарчагдүн, Дээд агар 7, a-gar mchog bdun, ཨ་གར་མཆོག་བདུན།, «Лучший состав из семи компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева, Aquilaria sinensis». 
> ...


Первая проба пера максимальной русификации монгольских названий лекарств.
1.*Агар 6*, Агар дүг, Агар рүгба, a-gar drug-pa, ཨ་གར་དྲུག་པ།, [а-кыр друк-па], [ah-ghar 6], “Aquilaria 6”, ‘Eaglewood 6’, «Согревающий состав (настой) из шести компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения расстройств Ветра Поддерживающего Жизнь srog-‘dzin [сорогзон]».
2.*Агар 15*, а-gar bco-lnga, ཨ་གར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр чу-нá], Агар жон-а, Eaglewood 15, Aquilaria 15, Aquilaria, the fifteen, agar bco-Iña, ཨར་ཚེས།, ar tshes, «Охлаждающий состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра rlung [лүн] и застойных явлений в Верхней Части Туловища stod nad». Можно готовить ex tempore: Ран-Агар 8, запить настоем Норов 7.
3.*Агар 17*, a-gar bcu-bdun, ཨ་གར་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-кыр чу-дун], «Охлаждающий состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и устранения полнокровия Khrag [так] на фоне расстройств Энергии Ветра rlung [лүн]». 
4.*Агар 35*, а-gar so-lnga, ཨ་གར་སོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр су-нà], [ah-ghar 35], Агар сүн а, Eaglewood 35, Aquilaria 35, «Противовоспалительный состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения заболеваний от столкновения Энергий Ветра rlung [лүн] и Жара tshad [цэ]».
5.*Агарчогдон*, син. Агар-7, Агарчагдүн, Дээд агар 7, a-gar mchog bdun, ཨ་གར་མཆོག་བདུན།, «Лучший состав из семи компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения Жара Ветра tshad rlung [цэ-лүн] и Слизи bad-kan [пе-кен]».
6.*Аг-лиг ши мен-тан*, ag-lig bzhi sman-thang, ཨག་ལིག་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, «Настой из четырёх компонентов на основе корня сассапарили китайской Smilax glabra для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра rlung [лүн]». 
7.*Алтан элс 8*, сэржижэмэ 8, གསེར་བྱེ་བརྒྱད་པ།, gser-bye brgyad-pa, [сэр-си джйе-пà], «Уравновешенный мочегонный состав из восьми компонентов на основе спор японского лигодиума Lygodium japonicum».
8.*Анар 4*, Сэмбру-4, Сэмбэрүү-4, སེ་འབྲུ་བཞི་པ།, se-‘bru bzhi pa, «Согревающий состав из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для разжигания Пищеварительного Огня и лечения Холода grang [дран] Энергии Слизи bad-kan [пе-кен]».  
9.*Анар 5*, Сэмбру-5, Сэмбэрүү-5, se-‘bru lnga pa, སེ་འབྲུ་ལྔ་པ།, «Согревающий состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для рассеивания Энергий Слизи bad-kan [пе-кен] и Холода grang [дран], подавления Энергии Ветра rlung [лүн] Сердца и Почек».
10.*Анар 8*, Сэмбру-8, Сэмбэрүү-8, སེ་འབྲུ་བརྒྱད་པ།, se-‘bru brgyad pa, «Согревающий состав из восьми компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения Холода Печени, нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи».
А нужен ли мой перевод с монгольского на тибетский названий болезней?
М. б. и нужен, чтоб могли пользоваться врачи Тибетской Медицины, не знающие монгольский язык.

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Первая проба пера максимальной русификации монгольских названий лекарств.
1.*Агар 6*, «Согревающий состав (настой) из шести компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения расстройств Ветра Поддерживающего Жизнь».
2.*Агар 15*, «Охлаждающий состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра и застойных явлений в Верхней Части Туловища». 
3.*Агар 17*, «Охлаждающий состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и устранения полнокровия на фоне расстройств Энергии Ветра». 
4.*Агар 35*, «Противовоспалительный состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения заболеваний от столкновения Энергий Ветра и Жара».
5.*Агарчогдон*, «Лучший состав из семи компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для лечения Жара Ветра и Слизи».
6.*Аг-лиг ши мен-тан*, «Настой из четырёх компонентов на основе корня сассапарили китайской Smilax glabra для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра». 
7.*Алтан элс 8*, «Уравновешенный мочегонный состав из восьми компонентов на основе спор японского лигодиума Lygodium japonicum».
8.*Анар 4*, «Согревающий состав из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для разжигания Пищеварительного Огня и лечения Холода Энергии Слизи».  
9.*Анар 5*, «Согревающий состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для рассеивания Энергий Слизи и Холода, подавления Энергии Ветра Сердца и Почек».
10.*Анар 8*, «Согревающий состав из восьми компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения Холода Печени, нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи».
Так будет выглядеть этот список для обывателя. Сделаю еще варианты названий болезней на монгольском, английском, португальском и немецком. Знаю, заграница нам поможет!

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Попробую монгольский вариант отражения нозологии, без перевода на тибетский язык. 
11.*Ар жу мен-тан*, Ар үр 10 мен-тан, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་སྨན་ཐང།, a-ru bcu sman-thang, [а-рỳ чу мен-тàн], «Отвар из десяти компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и лечения дисбаланса между Энергиями Жара, Холода и Ветра, халуун, хүйтен, хий». По-монгольски как-то более знакомые слова, чем тибетские!
12.*Арүр 10 бөөрний*, Бөөрний ар-үр – 10, ཨ་རུ་མཁལ་མ་བཅུ་པ།, a-ru mkhal-ma bcu-pa, a-ru 10, [а-рỳ кэ-мà чу-вà (ам.)], «Противовоспалительный состав из десяти компонентов для лечения Жара Почек, Бөөрний халуун, на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula».
13.*Арүр 17*, a-ru bcu-bdun, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-рỳ чу-дỳн], «Противовоспалительный состав из семнадцати компонентов  на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения Жара, застойных явлений в малом тазу, болезней Желтой Воды, Цус, шарын халууныг анагаах, шар усыг хатаах». 
14.*Арүр 18 бөөрний*, а-ru bco-brgyad, མཁལ་མ་ཨ་རུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད་པ།, [а-рỳ чу-джйи], «Противовоспалительный состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для выравнивания Первоэлементов Тела, лечения Жара Нижней Части Туловища воспалительных заболеваний кожи, суставов, махбодыг тэгшитгэх, доод биед халуун, үе гишүүний шар усны өвчин».
15.*Ар ши мен-тан*, Ар үр-4 мен-тан, ཨ་རུ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, a-ru bzhi sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения Жара Нижней Части Туловища, доод биед халуун өвчин».  
16.*Баатар 7*, Баву-7, Жижом ерөнхий дарагч, Баво 7, དཔའ་བོ་བདུན་པ།, dpa’-po bdun-pa, [хуа-пỳ дун-бà(ам.)], «Семь героев – противовоспалительный состав для лечения различных видов Жара, халуун өвчин».
17.*Баврү-5*, бабру-5 настой, བ་སྤྲུ་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, ba-spru lnga sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе корней пиона уклоняющегося Paeonia anomala для высушивания Желтой Воды, Шар усыг хатаах, – лечения воспалительных заболеваний кожи». 
18.*Банздоо 4*, Банзи-4 мен-тан, spang-rtsi bzhi sman-thang, སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, [пан-чу ши мен-тан], «Противовоспалительный настой из четырёх компонентов на основе корней соссюреи иволистной Saussurea salicifolia для лечения Жара Легких и сосудов, Уушги, судлын халуун». 
19.*Банлаг 37*, Ванлаг 37, Цахирам 37, dban-lag so-bdun, དབང་ལག་སོ་བདུན།, «Пилюли из 37 компонентов на основе клубней ятрышника Orchis salina для лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра, Холода Слизи, выравнивания Первоэлементов, стимуляции Жизненной Силы и продления жизни, Хийг дарах, бадган хүйтнийг анагаах, бие махбодийг шилжүүлэх, тамир тэнхээг сайжруулах, насыг уртасгах». 
20.*Барагшин үрэл*, brag-zhun ril-bu, བྲག་ཞུན་རིལ་བུ།, «Противовоспалительные пилюли из мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения болезней печени, кожи и суставов, элэг, арьс, үе мөчний өвчин».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Названия лекарств и основные признаки болезней для лечения которых их можно применять.  
11.*Ар жу мен-тан*, a-ru bcu sman-thang, «Отвар из десяти компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для укрепления вертикальной оси Тела и лечения дисбаланса между Энергиями Жара, Холода и Ветра».
12.*Арүр 10 бөөрний*, a-ru mkhal-ma bcu-pa, a-ru 10, «Противовоспалительный состав из десяти компонентов для лечения Жара Почек, на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula».
13.*Арүр 17*, a-ru bcu-bdun, «Противовоспалительный состав из семнадцати компонентов  на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения Жара, застойных явлений в малом тазу, болезней лимфатической системы, кожи, суставов». 
14.*Арүр 18 бөөрний*, а-ru bco-brgyad, «Противовоспалительный состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для выравнивания Первоэлементов Тела, лечения Жара Нижней Части Туловища воспалительных заболеваний кожи, суставов».
15.*Ар ши мен-тан*, a-ru bzhi sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula для лечения Жара Нижней Части Туловища».  
16.*Баатар 7*, dpa’-po bdun-pa, «Семь героев – противовоспалительный состав для лечения различных видов Жара».
17.*Баврү-5*, ba-spru lnga sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе корней пиона уклоняющегося Paeonia anomala для лечения воспалительных заболеваний кожи». 
18.*Банздоо 4*, spang-rtsi bzhi sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырёх компонентов на основе корней соссюреи иволистной Saussurea salicifolia для лечения Жара Легких и сосудов». 
19.*Банлаг 37*, dban-lag so-bdun, «Пилюли из 37 компонентов на основе клубней ятрышника Orchis salina для лечения расстройств Энергии Ветра, Холода Слизи, выравнивания Первоэлементов, стимуляции Жизненной Силы и продления жизни». 
20.*Барагшин үрэл*, brag-zhun ril-bu, «Противовоспалительные пилюли из мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения болезней печени, кожи и суставов».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

21.*Барагшун-9*, Барагшун гүва, Барагшин 9, brag-zhun dgu-pa, བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།, [тчàк-сюнь гу-вà], Врагшүн 9, Брагжун 9, 九味渣驯丸, «Противовоспалительный состав из девяти компонентов на основе мумия Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения Жара пищеварительного тракта». 
22.*Барагчун 13*, Хадан гарьди 13, барагшун жү-сүм, brag-khyung bcu-gsum, བྲག་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [тчàк-чун чу-сỳм], ‘Cliff-Garuda pill’, [duck-kyoong rheel-bhoo], “Pílula Garuda do Penhasco”, [duk-kiung ril-bu], ‘Trogoptrus, the thirteen’, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes с Гарудой для лечения Жара пяти Плотных органов и пищеварительного тракта». 
23.*Бираага 13*, бираг 13, bre-ga bcu-gsum, བྲེ་ག་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [джйи-кà чу-сỳм], «Универсальный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе семян ярутки Thlaspi spp. для лечения заболеваний почек». 
24. *Бой-гар 10*, Бойгор 10, пойкар-10, Бойгар жү, ‘Frankincense 10’, spos-dkar bcu-pa, སྤོས་དཀར་བཅུ་པ།, [пи-кэр чу-вà], [poeh-kar], ‘Camphor 10’, ‘Dipterocarpus boswellia, the ten’, [poe-car], “Cânfora 10”, «Десятикомпонентный состав на основе камфоры Liquidambar formosana для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи». 
25.*Бой-чун 15*, Бойчүн жон а, Бүйчүн 15, Бойчин 15, Бойчүн 15, по-кьюнг, spos-khyung bco-lnga, སྤོས་ཁྱུང་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [пи-чỳн чу-нà], spos-khyung 15, [poeh-kuoong], ‘Garuda of camphor 15’, [poe-kiung], “Cânfora Garuda 15”, ‘Dipterocarpus Garuda the fifteen’, «Противовоспалительный состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе камфоры Liquidambar formosana с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».
26.*Болман-7*, Болман дүнба, Хавангийн гүргэм-7, bol-sman bdun-pa, འབོལ་སྨན་བདུན་པ།, [bhoel-mhen], ‘Melicinal softener 7, [boel-mhen], “Emoliente Medicinal 7”, skyu-ru bdun pa, སྐྱུ་རུ་བདུན་པ།, gur-gum bdun pa, གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ།, «Противовоспалительный мочегонный состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и плодов гардении жасминовидной Gardenia jasminoides», запить настоем གཟེ་མ་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, Сэма-3. 
27.*Бэрээмэг 10*, bri-rmog bcu pa, བྲི་རྨོག་བཅུ་པ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе корней арнебии пятнистой Arnebia guttata для улучшения кровообращения».
28.*Ванжин 15*, Цагаан дэгд 15, Банжан 15, Ванжингарав-15, spang-rgyan dkar-po bco-lnga pa, སྤང་རྒྱན་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [ван-жин гарав чу-нá (ам.)], ‘Gentiana algida, the fifteen’, [phung-gyen 15], ‘Gentiana 15’, [fan-gian 15], “Gentiana 15”,  «Охлаждающий состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida для лечения воспалительных заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей и легких», при бронхиальной астме можно запить отваром  ཐང་ཆེན་ཉེར་ལྔ།, thang chen nyer-lnga.
29.*Вонтаг 25*, Вонтаг 25, Илжигний цус 25, Бонтаг 25, bong-khrag nyer-lnga, བོང་ཁྲག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [вон-тчàк нйер-нà (ам.)], «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи на основе sanquis Equus asinus». 
30.*Бариав-3*, ‘bras-bu gsum thang, འབྲས་བུ་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, [deh-bhoo soom-thung], ‘Triple fruit decoction’, [de-bu sum-tung], “Decocção das Três Frutas”, Врайвү 3 тан, Гурван үрийн тан, «Охлаждающий настой из трёх плодов для лечения различных видов Жара».

Облегченный вариант без разноязычных синонимов.
21.*Барагшун-9*, brag-zhun dgu-pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из девяти компонентов на основе мумия Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения Жара пищеварительного тракта». 
22.*Барагчун 13*, brag-khyung bcu-gsum, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes с Гарудой для лечения Жара пяти Плотных органов и пищеварительного тракта». 
23.*Бираага 13*, bre-ga bcu-gsum, «Универсальный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе семян ярутки Thlaspi spp. для лечения заболеваний почек». 
24. *Бой-гар 10*, spos-dkar bcu-pa, «Десятикомпонентный состав на основе камфоры Liquidambar formosana для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи». 
25.*Бой-чун 15*, spos-khyung bco-lnga, «Противовоспалительный состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе камфоры Liquidambar formosana с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».
26.*Болман-7*, bol-sman bdun-pa, «Противовоспалительный мочегонный состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и плодов гардении жасминовидной Gardenia jasminoides».  
27.*Бэрээмэг 10*, bri-rmog bcu pa, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе корней арнебии пятнистой Arnebia guttata для улучшения кровообращения».
28.*Ванжин 15*, spang-rgyan dkar-po bco-lnga pa, «Охлаждающий состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida для лечения воспалительных заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей и легких».
29.*Вонтаг 25*, bong-khrag nyer-lnga, «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи на основе sanquis Equus asinus». 
30.*Бариав-3*, ‘bras-bu gsum thang, «Охлаждающий настой из трёх плодов для лечения различных видов Жара».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

31.*Гаа-7*, sga bdun pa, སྒ་བདུན་པ།, «Порошок из семи компонентов на основе корневищ альпинии лекарственной Alpinia оfficinarum для лечения расстройств Ветра, Холода и Слизи».
32.*Гавүр 5*, ga-bur lnga-pa,  ག་བུར་ལྔ་པ།, «Противовоспалительный состав из пяти компонентов на основе камфоры Cinnamonum camphora для лечения различных видов Жара».
33.*Гавүр 25*, Габүр 25, Гавар-няран-а, ga-bur nyer-lnga, ག་བུར་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [ка-выр нйер-нà], ‘Camphor 25’, [gha-bhoor 25], “Cânfora 25”, [ga-bur 25], ‘Cinnamomum commiphora, the Twenty Five’, ‘Padma 28’, «Порошок из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе камфары Commiphora camphora для лечения различных видов Жара и воспалительных заболеваний суставов». 
34.*Гавлын яс-3*, Гавлын яс сүм мен-тан, Гавал 3 мен-тан, Тодба 3-ын мен-тан, mi-thod gsum sman-thang, མི་ཐོད་ཐོད་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, mgo sman-thang gsum pa, མགོ་སྨན་ཐང་གསུམ་པ།, «Охлаждающий настой из трёх компонентов для лечения заболеваний головы на основе костей черепа ископаемого животного».
35.*Гагол 4 мен-тан*, Гагал 4 мен-тан, ka-ko-la bzhi sman-thang, ཀ་ཀོ་ལ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, sha-pho bzhi men-thang, ཤ་ཕོ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, «Настой из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko для лечения головных болей от возбуждения Энергии Ветра Бегущего Вверх и Держателя Жизненной Силы, Ветра Селезенки с расстройством стула».
36.*Гагол 19*, гагол жү-гү, гагул 19, гагал 19, byang-lugs ka-ko-la bcu-dgu, བྱང་ལུགས་ཀ་ཀོ་ལ་བཅུ་དགུ།, ka-ko-la bcu-dgu pa, ཀ་ཀོ་ལ་བཅུ་དགུ་པ།, [ка-ко-ла чу-гу ва], «Состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов кардамонов Amomum tsao-ko и Kravanh для лечения болезней Селезенки».  
С кардамонами нужно разбираться подробнее. 
37.*Гиван 9*, Гиваан 9, gi-wang dgu-pa, གི་ཝང་དགུ་པ།, [ги-ван гу-ба], [ghi-wam], ‘Gallstone 9’, [gui-uang], “Cálculo Biliar 9”, [ghee-whung], ‘Elephas maximus, the nine’, gi-vang dgu ba, Gi-vang 9, Gi-vam 9, gi-wam 9, «Охлаждающий состав из девяти компонентов на основе желчных камней быка Bos taurus domesticus для лечения Жара Крови и Желчи, гепатомегалии». 
38.*Гиван 13*, Гиваан 13, Гиван ланчэн 13, Гиван ланчин 13, gi-wang glang-chen bcu-gsum, གི་ཝང་གླང་ཆེན་བཅུ་གསུམ།, gi-wang bcu-gsum, གི་ཝང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [gui-uang], “Cálculo Biliar 13”, [ghee-whung 13], ‘Gallstone 13’, «Охлаждающий состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе желчных камней быка Bos taurus domesticus для лечения Жара Желчи и Крови, гастро-дуоденальных кровотечений».
39.*Гишүүн 3*, Гишүүнэ 3, Гишүүн-3 тан, Жүмз 3 тан, Жүмз сүмтан, Жүмза 3-ын тан, ལྕུམ་རྩ་གསུམ་ཐང།, lcum-rtsa gsum thang, «Слабительный отвар из трех компонентов на основе корней ревеня Rheum undulatum».
40.*Гишүүн-4*, Гишүүнэ 4, Жүмз 4, Жүмза 4, lcum-rtsa bzhi pa, ལྕུམ་རྩ་བཞི་པ།, «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе корневища ревеня Rheum undulatum для стимуляции менструальной функции». 

31.*Гаа-7*, sga bdun pa, «Порошок из семи компонентов на основе корневищ альпинии лекарственной Alpinia оfficinarum для лечения расстройств Ветра, Холода и Слизи».
32.*Гавүр 5*, ga-bur lnga-pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из пяти компонентов на основе камфоры Cinnamonum camphora для лечения различных видов Жара».
33.*Гавүр 25*, ga-bur nyer-lnga, «Порошок из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе камфары Commiphora camphora для лечения различных видов Жара и воспалительных заболеваний суставов». 
34.*Гавлын яс-3*, mgo sman-thang gsum pa, «Охлаждающий настой из трёх компонентов для лечения заболеваний головы на основе костей черепа ископаемого животного».
35.*Гагол 4 мен-тан*, ka-ko-la bzhi sman-thang, «Настой из четырёх компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko для лечения головных болей от возбуждения Энергии Ветра Бегущего Вверх и Держателя Жизненной Силы, Ветра Селезенки с расстройством стула».
36.*Гагол 19*, ka-ko-la bcu-dgu pa, «Состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов кардамонов Amomum tsao-ko и Kravanh для лечения болезней Селезенки».  
37.*Гиван 9*, gi-wang dgu-pa, «Охлаждающий состав из девяти компонентов на основе желчных камней быка Bos taurus domesticus для лечения Жара Крови и Желчи, гепатомегалии». 
38.*Гиван 13*, gi-wang bcu-gsum, «Охлаждающий состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе желчных камней быка Bos taurus domesticus для лечения Жара Желчи и Крови, гастро-дуоденальных кровотечений».
39.*Гишүүн 3*, lcum-rtsa gsum thang, «Слабительный отвар из трех компонентов на основе корней ревеня Rheum undulatum».
40.*Гишүүн-4*, lcum-rtsa bzhi pa, «Состав из четырех компонентов на основе корневища ревеня Rheum undulatum для стимуляции менструальной функции».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

41.*Гожил-7*, Гожила 7, Гожил дүнба, гожил дүн, ko-byi-la bdun pa, ko-byi bdun pa, ཀོ་བྱི་ལ་བདུན་པ།, ko-byil bdun-pa, [ko-jil 7], [kho-jhee 7],  [ko-ji 7], [co-ji 7], ‘Nux vomica 7’, ‘Strychnos nux vomica, the seven’, «Охлаждающий состав из семи компонентов на основе семян чилибухи Strychnos nux-vomica для лечения нарушений крово- и лимфообращения от избытка Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра), Жара Желчи». 
42.*Гожил жу*, гожил 10, ko-byil bcu-pa, [ko-jil 10], [kho-jhee 10],  [ko-ji 10], [co-ji 10], ཀོ་བྱིལ་བཅུ།, ‘Nux vomica 10’, ‘Strychnos nux vomica, the ten’, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе семян чилибухи Strychnos nux vomica для лечения Холода и Ветра Сердца, душевных переживаний, болезней на основе Земли и Воды».  
43.*Гоньд-5*, Гоньд а мен-тан, go-snyod lnga sman-thang, གོ་སྙོད་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, «Настой из пяти компонентов на основе плодов тмина обыкновенного Carum carvi для лечения расстройств Жизненных Начал Жара Лун (Ветра) и Слизи».
44.*Гоюу 7*, go-yu bdun pa, གོ་ཡུ་བདུན་པ།, [ghoo-yoo 7], ‘Betel-nut 7’, «Семь Солнц, излечивающие болезни почек – согревающий состав на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu». 
45.*Гоюу 13*, go-yu bcu-gsum, གོ་ཡུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [ghoo-yoo 13], ‘Betel-nut 13’, [gu-iu 13], “Noz de Areca 13”, «Согревающий анальгетический состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu для устранения Холода Слизи, лечения заболеваний с болями от расстройств Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра)». 
46.*Гүргэмчогдон*, [гур-гум чог дун], gur-kum mcog bdun, གུར་གུམ་མཆོག་བདུན།, Дээд гүргүм 7, [ghoor-ghoom cho-dhuen], ‘Most excellent safflower 7’, [gur-gum cho-duen], “A Melhor Açafroa 7”, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения заболеваний печени». 
47.*Гүргүм цусны халууны*, Гүргүм дүнба (цусны), [gur-gum dün-pa], khrag-tshad sel ba’i gur-gum bdun pa,  ཁྲག་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་གུར་ཀུམ་བདུན་པ།, «Охлаждающий состав из семи компонентов для лечения Жара Крови (полнокровия) и Желчи на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
48.*Гүр-гэм 13*, Гүргүм 13, Гүргүм жүсүм, gur-gum bcu-gsum, གུར་གུམ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [ghoor-ghoom 13], ‘Safflower 13’, [gur-gum 13], “Carthamus 13”, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения Жара печени и почек». 
49.*Дали 16*, Даль 16, да-ли чу-дуг, Харабор 16, da-li bcu-drug pa, དྭ་ལིས་བཅུ་དྲུག།, [dha-lee 16], [da-li 16], Rododendro 16, ‘Rhododendron anthopogon, the sixteen’, Z63020294, 十六味杜鹃散胶囊, shiliuwei dujuansan jiaonang, «Состав из шестнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron aff. cephalanthum для лечения заболеваний от избытка Жизненных Начал Лун rLung (Ветра) и bad-kan (Слизи), нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». 
50.*Дарву 5*, Чацаргана 5, Дарву банза, Дарбу 5, Доров 5, star-bu lnga pa, སྟར་བུ་ལྔ་པ།, [тар-бу нга па], [tar-bu 5], “Hippophae 5”, ‘Buckthorn 5’, [tahr-bhoo 5], ‘Sea Buckthorn 5’, «Противовоспалительный состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides для лечения болезней Легких». 

41.*Гожил-7*, ko-byi-la bdun-pa, «Охлаждающий состав из семи компонентов на основе семян чилибухи Strychnos nux-vomica для лечения нарушений крово- и лимфообращения от избытка Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра), Жара Желчи». 
42.*Гожил жу*, ko-byil bcu-pa, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе семян чилибухи Strychnos nux vomica для лечения Холода и Ветра Сердца, душевных переживаний, болезней на основе Земли и Воды».  
43.*Гоньд-5*, go-snyod lnga sman-thang, «Настой из пяти компонентов на основе плодов тмина обыкновенного Carum carvi для лечения расстройств Жизненных Начал Жара Лун (Ветра) и Слизи».
44.*Гоюу 7*, go-yu bdun pa, «Семь Солнц, излечивающие болезни почек – согревающий состав на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu». 
45.*Гоюу 13*, go-yu bcu-gsum, «Согревающий анальгетический состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu для устранения Холода Слизи, лечения заболеваний с болями от расстройств Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра)». 
46.*Гүргэмчогдон*, gur-kum mcog bdun, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения заболеваний печени». 
47.*Гүргүм цусны халууны*, khrag-tshad sel ba’i gur-gum bdun pa, «Охлаждающий состав из семи компонентов для лечения Жара Крови (полнокровия) и Желчи на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
48.*Гүр-гэм 13*, gur-gum bcu-gsum, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения Жара печени и почек». 
49.*Дали 16*, da-li bcu-drug pa, «Состав из шестнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron aff. cephalanthum для лечения заболеваний от избытка Жизненных Начал Лун rLung (Ветра) и bad-kan (Слизи), нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». 
50.*Дарву 5*, star-bu lnga pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides для лечения болезней Легких».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

51.*Дарвү 17*, Дарву 17, дар-бу жу-дун, Дарво 17, Дарву жү-дүн, སྟར་བུ་བཅུ་བཅུ་བདུན།, star-bu bcu-bdun, «Согревающий состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides для устранения застойных явлений в брюшной полости при задержке менструального цикла».
52.*Дарлававжэд 35*, Дарлававжид-35, Дарлааваа 35, Дар-ла баб-жэд со-нга, Дарла-35, dar-la ‘bab-byed so-lnga, དར་ལ་འབབ་བྱེད་སོ་ལྔ།, «Уравновешенный состав из тридцати пяти компонентов для лечения болезней носа и глаз, Холода Нижней Части Тела, стимуляции физических сил, продления жизни».
53.*Дэгд-4*, Дэгд ши мен-тан, Дэгд 4 мен-тан, Дигда 4, Дигд 4 мен-тан, ཏིག་ཏ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, tig-ta bzhi sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырёх компонентов на основе надземной части горечавки бородатой Gentiana barbata для лечения Жара Жизненных Начал Крови и Желчи, воспалительных явлений в билиарной системе, нарушений пищеварения». 
54.*Дэгд-8*, Дигд 8, Дэгд жадба, tig-ta brgyad pa, ཏིག་ཏ་བརྒྱད་པ།,, [theek-tha 8], ‘Felwort 8’, [tik-ta 8], “Swertia 8”, ‘Swertia chirayita, the eight’, ‘Chiretta 8’, «Охлаждающий состав из восьми компонентов на основе надземной части горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens для лечения болезней от избытка Жизненного Начала Желчи mkhris [ти]».
55.*Дэжиднёмдан*, Дэжэд ниюмтан, Дэжид ниюмдан, Дэжэд ниюмтан, Дэжид нямдам, Тэгш төгөлдөр амгалан үйдэлгч,  bde snyoms, bde skyed snyoms ldan, bde byed snyoms ldan bco-brgyad, བདེ་བྱེད་སྙོམས་ལྡན་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [dhey-jhey nyom-dhen], ‘Balancing comforter’, [dei-djei niom-den], “Equilíbrio Fortificante”, ‘Soothing medicine’, «Согревающий состав из 18 компонентов на основе кальцита, дающий абсолютное умиротворение, для лечения болезней от избытка Жизненного Начала Слизи bad-kan [пе-кен]».
56.*Дэлүүний гүргэм-7*, Чир-цад гүр-гүм-7, mcher-tshad sel ba’i gur-gum bdun pa, མཆེར་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ།, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Селезенки из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
57.*Ерөндөг 7*, gnyen-po bdun-sbyor, གཉེན་པོ་བདུན་པ།, [нин-бо дүн-жор, нэн-бо], син. Борын 7, «Уравновешенный состав из семи компонентов для лечения всех видов болезней bad-kan smug-po».
58.*Жамба-6 мен-тан*, Жамба рүг мен-тан, lcam-pa drug sman-thang, ལྕམ་པ་དྲུག་སྨན་ཐང།, син. Заг-жод рүг мен-тан, ‘dzag gcod drug sman-thang, འཛག་གཅོད་དྲུག་སྨན་ཐང།, Савирахыг таслах, «Универсальный настой из шести компонентов на основе цветков мальвы Malva neglecta для лечения отеков». Если добавить thu-pu-ling будет mkhal-nad bdun thang.
59.*Жамбрай-6*, Зөөлөн үр 6, Жамврай 6, Жамбрай 6, ‘jam-‘bras drug pa, [дрэ друк па], འཇམ་འབྲས་དྲུག་པ།, «Согревающий состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии, Caesalpinia sappan для лечения гинекологических заболеваний и разжигания Огненной теплоты Желудка». 
60.*Жамц-4*, Жамц-4 мен-тангийн, Жамц давс 4 мен-тан, Жамцова 4 ийн мен-тан, rgyam-tshwa bzhi sman-thang, [gyam-tsa she men-thang], རྒྱམ་ཚྭ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, ‘Decoction of salt 4’, “Decocção de Sal 4”, [diam-tsa che-tang], «Согревающий настой из четырех компонентов на основе каменной соли галита для разжигания Пищеварительного Огня Желудка», син. ཆ་མཉམ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, cha mnyam bzhi sman-thang.  

51.*Дарвү 17*, star-bu bcu-bdun, «Согревающий состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides для устранения застойных явлений в брюшной полости при задержке менструального цикла».
52.*Дарлававжэд 35*, dar-la ‘bab-byed so-lnga, «Уравновешенный состав из тридцати пяти компонентов для лечения болезней носа и глаз, Холода Нижней Части Тела, стимуляции физических сил, продления жизни».
53.*Дэгд-4*, tig-ta bzhi sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырёх компонентов на основе надземной части горечавки бородатой Gentiana barbata для лечения Жара Жизненных Начал Крови и Желчи, воспалительных явлений в билиарной системе, нарушений пищеварения». 
54.*Дэгд-8*, tig-ta brgyad pa, «Охлаждающий состав из восьми компонентов на основе надземной части горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens для лечения болезней от избытка Жизненного Начала Желчи mkhris [ти]».
55.*Дэжиднёмдан*, bde byed snyoms ldan bco-brgyad, «Согревающий состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе кальцита, дающий абсолютное умиротворение, для лечения болезней от избытка Жизненного Начала Слизи bad-kan [пе-кен]».
56.*Дэлүүний гүргэм-7*, mcher-tshad sel ba’i gur-gum bdun pa, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Селезенки из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
57.*Ерөндөг 7*, gnyen-po bdun-sbyor, «Уравновешенный состав из семи компонентов для лечения всех видов болезней bad-kan smug-po».
58.*Жамба-6 мен-тан*, lcam-pa drug sman-thang, «Универсальный настой из шести компонентов на основе цветков мальвы Malva neglecta для лечения отеков».
59.*Жамбрай-6*, ‘jam-‘bras drug pa, «Согревающий состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии, Caesalpinia sappan для лечения гинекологических заболеваний и разжигания Огненной теплоты Желудка». 
60.*Жамц-4*, rgyam-tshwa bzhi sman-thang, «Согревающий настой из четырех компонентов на основе каменной соли галита для разжигания Пищеварительного Огня Желудка».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

61.*Жачун 13*, гарьди 13, гарьд 13, гарьд жу-сум, чун 13, зачун-13, заар-13, sa-ra'i bya-khyung bcu-gsum, བྱ་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, bya-khyung bcu-gsum, shes-brtson, ཤེས་བརྩོན།, sa-ra'i shes-brtson, ས་རའི་ཤེས་བརྩོན།, nya-phyis bcu-gsum, ཉ་ཕྱིས་བཅུ་གསུམ།, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения хронических дегенеративных и воспалительных заболеваний нервной системы, мышц, суставов, кожи, застойных нарушений крово- и лимфоообращения, особенно, при поражении половины тела».
62.*Жиданга-6*, Жиданга дүгба, བྱི་ཏང་དྲུག་པ།, byi-tang drug-pa, син. Чимэд срин сил, Чимэд сэрин сэл, Үхэл үгүй хорхойг арилгагч, chi-srin, ‘chi-med srin sel sbyor ba, ‘chi-med srin sel, འཆི་མེད་སྲིན་སེལ།, [chey-mey seen-sel], ‘Destruction of undying microorganisms’, [chei-mei sin-sel], “Destruidor de Microorganismos Imortais”, ‘Deathless, anthalmentic’, «Универсальный состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов эмбелии Embelia spp. для лечения любых инфекционных и паразитарных заболеваний». 
63.*Жижомдорж*, Ерөнхий дарагч очир, Жижом доржэжан, Жизэм дорж, Жижом манаг рилбо, Ерөнхий дарагч увдисын үрэл, Манаг жижом рилбо, Увдист ерөнхий дарагч үрэл, Жижомдорж 9, Жижом гү, spyi 'joms rdo rje dgu, སྤྱི་འཇོམས་རྡོ་རྗེ་ཅན།, [chin-jom do-rjé chen], spyi 'joms rdo rje can, «Главный символ могущества – противовоспалительный состав из девяти компонентов для лечения различных видов Жара, заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».  
64.*Жонлон 5 мен-тан*, Жонлон 5-ын мен-тан, Зөөлрүүлэгч, Дэвтээгч, sle-tres lnga sman-thang, སླེ་ཏྲེས་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, [leh-tay nga men-thung], ‘Decoctional tinospora 5’, [le-tei nga men-tung], “Decocção de Tinospora 5”, gyong po rlangs sbangs sman-thang, གྱོང་པོ་རླངས་སྦངས་སྨན་ཐང།, gyong po brlan spang, གྱོང་པོ་བརླན་སྤང།, gyon po rlan sbangs, གྱོན་པོ་རླན་སྦངས།, gyong rlon lnga sman-thang, གྱོང་རློན་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, gyon rlon lnga sman-thang, གྱོན་རློན་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, gyon rlon sman-thang, གྱོན་རློན་སྨན་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе корней софоры Sophora alopecuroides для лечения различных видов Жара, Жара почек, заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».  
65.*Жонш-6*, Жонш дуг па, Жонш дүг, cong zhi drug pa, ཅོང་ཞི་དྲུག་པ།, [чён-ши друк па], [choong-she], ‘Calcite 6’, [chung-che], “Calcita 6”, «Уравновешенный состав из шести компонентов на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения начальной стадии болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po».  
66.*Жонш-11*, cong-zhi bcu-gcig, ཅོང་ཞི་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Уравновешенный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po с системными проявлениями».
67.*Жонш 21*, Жонш нир-жуг, Мүгбо юлжал-борын орны хаан, Жонш нир-жиг, cong-zhi nyer gcig, ཅོང་ཞི་ཉེར་གཅིག།, [чён-ши няр-счик], [choong-she 21], ‘Calcite 21’, [chung-che 21], “Calcita 21”, ‘Colortum, the twenty one’, «Уравновешенный состав из двадцати одного компонента на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения выраженной стадии болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po».  
68.*Жуган 25*, Жүган 25, Жуган нирнг'а, cu-gang nyer-lnga, ཅུ་གང་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [choo-ghung 25], ‘Bamboo pith 25’, [chu-gang 25], “Resina de Bambu 25”, «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе травертина для лечения Жара Легких».
69.*Задь 5*, Зади 5, dza-ti lnga pa, ཛ་ཏི་ལྔ་པ།, [zah-thee 5], ‘Nutmeg 5’, [za-ti 5], “Myristica fragrans 5”, [дза-ти 5], «Согревающий состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения Холода Слизи bad kan grang,  расстройств от возбуждения Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра) Сердца rlung-snying и Крови rlung-khrag». 
70.*Задь 14*, Задь жү-ши, dza-ti bcu-bzhi, ཛ་ཏི་བཅུ་བཞི།, [zah-thee 14], ‘Nutmeg 14’, [za-ti 14], “Myristica fragrans 14”, «Согревающий состав из четырнадцати компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения расстройств от возбуждения Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра) Верхней и Нижней Частей тела, Внутреннего и Наружного».

61.*Жачун 13*, bya-khyung bcu-gsum, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения хронических дегенеративных и воспалительных заболеваний нервной системы, мышц, суставов, кожи, застойных нарушений крово- и лимфоообращения, особенно, при поражении половины тела».
62.*Жиданга-6*, byi-tang drug-pa, «Универсальный состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов эмбелии Embelia spp. для лечения любых инфекционных и паразитарных заболеваний». 
63.*Жижомдорж*, spyi 'joms rdo rje dgu, «Главный символ могущества – противовоспалительный состав из девяти компонентов для лечения различных видов Жара, заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».  
64.*Жонлон 5 мен-тан*, gyon rlon lnga sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе корней софоры Sophora alopecuroides для лечения различных видов Жара, Жара почек, заболеваний лимфатической системы, суставов и кожи».  
65.*Жонш-6*, cong zhi drug pa, «Уравновешенный состав из шести компонентов на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения начальной стадии болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po».  
66.*Жонш-11*, cong-zhi bcu-gcig, «Уравновешенный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po с системными проявлениями».
67.*Жонш 21*, cong-zhi nyer gcig, «Уравновешенный состав из двадцати одного компонента на основе обожженного кальцита для лечения выраженной стадии болезни Коричневой Слизи Bad-kan sMug-po».  
68.*Жуган 25*, cu-gang nyer-lnga, «Противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе травертина для лечения Жара Легких».
69.*Задь 5*, dza-ti lnga pa, «Согревающий состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения Холода Слизи bad kan grang,  расстройств от возбуждения Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра) Сердца rlung-snying и Крови rlung-khrag». 
70.*Задь 14*, dza-ti bcu-bzhi, «Согревающий состав из четырнадцати компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения расстройств от возбуждения Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра) Верхней и Нижней Частей тела, Внутреннего и Наружного».

----------

Бхусуку (02.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

71.*Задь 25 (Зүрхний)*, Задь нирэн а, dza-ti nyer-lnga, ཛ་ཏི་ཉེར་ལྔ།, ཛ་ཏི་༢༥, [zah-thee 25], ‘Nutmeg 25’, [za-ti 25], “Myristica fragrans 25”, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения расстройств всех видов Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра)». 
72.*Зандан 3 мен-тан*, tsan-dan gsum sman-thang, ཙན་དན་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, [цэн-дэн сум мен-тан], «Противовоспалительный настой из трёх компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для устранения Жара и Ветра Сердца».   
73.*Зандан 8 зүрхний халууны*, Зандан жадба, snying-tshad sel ba’i tsan-dan brgyad pa, སྙིང་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་པ།, [tzen-then – 8], ’Sandalwood – 8’, [tzen-ten – 8], “Sândalo – 8”, «Противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для лечения Жара Сердца». 
74.*Зандан-8 уушигны халууны*, Зандан жадба, glo-tshad sel ba'i tsan-dan brgyad pa, གློ་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད་པ།,  [tzen-then – 8], ’Sandalwood – 8’, [tzen-ten – 8], “Sândalo – 8”, «Противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для лечения Жара Легких».
75.*Зову 8*, Эрхэм – 8, Зову жадба, Зовужадва, Зобү – 8, gtso-bo brgyad pa, [цо-во ге па], གཙོ་བོ་བརྒྱད་པ།, [tzo-wo – 8], ‘Principal – 8’, [tzo-uo – 8], “Principal – 8”, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов для лечения разных видов Жара». 
76.*Зову 25*, Зову нирэн а, gtso-bo nyer-lnga, གཙོ་བོ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, གཙོ་བོ་༢༥, wa glo nyer-lnga, ཝ་གློ་ཉེར་ལྔ།, ཝ་གློ་༢༥, ‘Principal 25’, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний лёгких». 
77.*Зому 6 тан*, зомошин – 6, mdzo-mo drug thang, མཛོ་མོ་དྲུག་ཐང།, rdo-rje-pha-lam gyong rlan thang, རྡོ་རྗེ་ཕ་ལམ་གྱོང་རླན་ཐང།, gyong rlon thang, གྱོང་རློན་ཐང།, «Согревающий отвар из шести компонентов для лечения Холода и Ветра на основе плодов цезальпинии Caesalpinia sappan».  
78.*Зэмбэ 5*, འཛིན་པ་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, dzin-pa lnga sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе почек аконита Aconitum Kuznezofii для лечения болезней ya-ma».
79.*Индра 4 мен-тан*, Индра ши мен-тан, Индра 4 ийн мен-тан, Тэмээн хөх, Дүгмониүн, intra bzhi sman-thang, ཨིནྟྲ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།,, [in-dra she-thung], ‘Four decoctiuns of power’, [in-dra che-tung], “Quatro Decocções de Poder”, དུག་ཉུང་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, dug-nyung bzhi sman-thang, «Настой из четырех компонентов на основе плодов ластовня сибирского Vincetoxicum sibiricum для лечения Жара Плотных и Полых Органов».
80.*Лидэр-7 мен-тан*, Лидэр 7 гийн мен-тан, Лэ-дрэ дун мен-тан, Лидэр дүн мен-тан, sle-tres bdun sman-thang, སླེ་ཏྲེས་བདུན་སྨན་ཐང།, [letré dün-tang], ‘Tinospora cardifolia, the seven decoctions’, «Противовоспалительный настой из семи компонентов на основе корня софоры желтоватой Sophora flavescens для лечения различных видов Жара».

71.*Задь 25 (Зүрхний)*, dza-ti nyer-lnga, «Состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе плодов мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения расстройств всех видов Жизненного Начала Лун (Ветра)». 
72.*Зандан 3 мен-тан*, tsan-dan gsum sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из трёх компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для устранения Жара и Ветра Сердца».   
73.*Зандан 8 зүрхний халууны*, snying-tshad sel ba’i tsan-dan brgyad pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для лечения Жара Сердца». 
74.*Зандан-8 уушигны халууны*, glo-tshad sel ba'i tsan-dan brgyad pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины белого сандала Santalum album для лечения Жара Легких».
75.*Зову 8*, gtso-bo brgyad pa, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов для лечения разных видов Жара». 
76.*Зову 25*, gtso-bo nyer-lnga, «Лучший противовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний лёгких». 
77.*Зому 6 тан*, mdzo-mo drug thang, «Согревающий отвар из шести компонентов для лечения Холода и Ветра на основе плодов цезальпинии Caesalpinia sappan».  
78.*Зэмбэ 5*, dzin-pa lnga sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из пяти компонентов на основе почек аконита Aconitum Kuznezofii для лечения болезней ya-ma».
79.*Индра 4 мен-тан*, intra bzhi sman-thang, «Настой из четырех компонентов на основе плодов ластовня сибирского Vincetoxicum sibiricum для лечения Жара Плотных и Полых Органов».
80.*Лидэр-7 мен-тан*, sle-tres bdun sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из семи компонентов на основе корня софоры желтоватой Sophora flavescens для лечения различных видов Жара».

----------

Бхусуку (18.12.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

81.*Лиши-6*, Лишь – 6, Голтбор-6, лишь дүг-ва, li-shi drug pa, ལི་ཤི་དྲུག་པ།, li-shi – 6, ལི་ཤི་༦, [li-chi – 6], “Syzigium aromaticum – 6”, [lee-she – 6], ‘Clove – 6’, «Противовоспалительный состав из шести компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения заболеваний легких и верхних дыхательных путей». 
82.*Лишь-11*, Лишь жү-жиг, Лиш – 11, ལི་ཤི་བཅུ་གཅིག།, li-shi bcu-gcig, ལི་ཤི་༡༡, li-shi – 11, ལི་རྒུན་བཅུ་གཅིག།, li-rgun bcu gcig, li-rgun – 11, ལི་རྒུན་༡༡, «Противовоспалительный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения бронхообструктивного синдрома».  
83.*Лиш 12*, Лишь жү-ни, Лишь – 12, li-shi bcu-gnyis, ལི་ཤི་བཅུ་གཉིས།, li-shi – 12, ལི་ཤི་༡༢, «Состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения заболеваний от расстройства Жизненного Начала Лун (rlung) Ветра».
84.*Лонлүнсэбрү – 13*, Сэмбэрүү 13, лонлүн буюу олгойн хийний, олгой – 13, сэмбру 13 лунг, ལོང་རླུང་སེ་འབྲུ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, long-rlung se-‘bru bcu-gsum,ལོང་རླུང་སེ་འབྲུ་༡༣, long-rlung se-‘bru 13,  «Согревающий состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения возбуждения Ветра Толстой кишки и Ветра, очищающего Вниз». 
85.*Лоцадгүнсэл*, уушгины халуун бүхнийг арилгагч – 18, лоцад гүнсэл,  уушгины-18, glo-kun, གློ་ཀུན།, glo-tshad kun-sel, གློ་ཚད་ཀུན་སེལ་༡༨, [lho-tse küen-sill], ‘Eliminator of lung inflammations’, [lho-tse cuen-sil], “Eliminador de Processos Inflamatórios Pulmonares”, ‘Remedy of pulmonary fever’, «Противовоспалительный состав из восемнадцати компонентов для лечения Жара Легких».
86.*Манагсэлжор*, Увидасын 23, man ngag bsil sbyor, མན་ངག་བསིལ་སྦྱོར།, [mhen-ngag seel-jhor], ‘Coolind formulation of secret oral tradition’, [men-ngag cil-djor], “Fórmula Fria da Tradição Oral Secreta”, «Прохладный состав секретной устной традиции для лечения Жара Желчи». 
87.*Мана 10 мен-тан*, Мана жү мен-тан, Манү-10 мен-тан, mi-thod bcu sman-thang, མི་ཐོད་བཅུ་སྨན་ཐང།, ma-nu bcu sman-thang, མ་ནུ་བཅུ་སྨན་ཐང།, «Охлаждающий настой из десяти компонентов на основе корней и корневищ девясила Inula helenica для лечения заболеваний Головы, вызванных избытком Жизненных Начал Лун (rlung) Ветра и Ти (mkhris) Желчи».
88.*Манү-4*, ma-nu bzhi sman-thang gcig, མ་ནུ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང་གཅིག།, [ма-ну ши мен-тан чик], [ma-nu chi-tung], “Decocção de Elecampane 4”, [ma-nu she-thung], ‘Decoction of elecampane 4’, ‘Elecampane Four’, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырех компонентов на основе корней и корневищ девясила высокого Inula helenica для лечения Эпидемического Жара, болезни Bad- kan smug-po и полнокровия».
89.*Манагчимбу*, Их хар-12, sman nag chen mo, སྨན་ནག་ཆེན་མོ།, «Самый чёрный охлаждающий состав для лечения заболеваний органов пищеварения из-за избытка Жизненного Начала Ти (mkhris) Желчи». 
90.*Марав 3*, марав сум мен-тан, марбо 3 мен-тан, гурван улааны мен-тан, марбо 3-ын мен-тан, དམར་པོ་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, dmar-po gsum sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из трех красных компонентов на основе шеллака Laccifer lacca для лечения Жара Почек и Легких». 

81.*Лиши-6*, li-shi drug pa, «Противовоспалительный состав из шести компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздичного дерева Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения заболеваний легких и верхних дыхательных путей». 
82.*Лишь-11*, li-shi bcu-gcig, «Противовоспалительный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения бронхообструктивного синдрома».  
83.*Лиш 12*, li-shi bcu-gnyis, «Состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики Eugenia caryophyllata для лечения заболеваний от расстройства Жизненного Начала Лун (rlung) Ветра».
84.*Лонлүнсэбрү – 13*, long-rlung se-‘bru bcu-gsum, «Согревающий состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения возбуждения Ветра Толстой кишки и Ветра, очищающего Вниз». 
85.*Лоцадгүнсэл*, glo-tshad kun-sel, «Противовоспалительный состав из восемнадцати компонентов для лечения Жара Легких».
86.*Манагсэлжор*, man ngag bsil sbyor, «Прохладный состав секретной устной традиции для лечения Жара Желчи». 
87.*Мана 10 мен-тан*, ma-nu bcu sman-thang, «Охлаждающий настой из десяти компонентов на основе корней и корневищ девясила Inula helenica для лечения заболеваний Головы, вызванных избытком Жизненных Начал Лун (rlung) Ветра и Ти (mkhris) Желчи».
88.*Манү-4*, ma-nu bzhi sman-thang gcig, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырех компонентов на основе корней и корневищ девясила высокого Inula helenica для лечения Эпидемического Жара, болезни Bad- kan smug-po и полнокровия».
89.*Манагчимбу*, sman nag chen mo, «Самый чёрный охлаждающий состав для лечения заболеваний органов пищеварения из-за избытка Жизненного Начала Ти (mkhris) Желчи». 
90.*Марав 3*, dmar-po gsum sman-thang, «Противовоспалительный настой из трех красных компонентов на основе шеллака Laccifer lacca для лечения Жара Почек и Легких».

----------

Бхусуку (18.12.2013), Гошка (16.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

91.*Марав 15*, Марав жо-на, Марав жү-а, Марво-15, dmar-po bco-lnga sman-thang, དམར་པོ་བཅོ་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, dmar-po 15, དམར་པོ་༡༥, «Универсальный уравновешивающий красный порошок (настой) из пятнадцати компонентов для лечения смешанных болезней». 
92.*Мартанжүни*, Мартан – 12, Улаан тан – 12, byang-lugs dmar thang bcu-gnyis, བྱང་ལུགས་དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས།, byang-lugs dmar sman-thang 12, བྱང་ལུགས་དམར་སྨན་ཐང་༡༢, dmar thang bcu-gnyis, དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས།, [мар-тан чу-ни], dmar men-thang 12, དམར་སྨན་ཐང་༡༢, [мар мен-тан чу-ни], «Противовоспалительный красный настой из двенадцати компонентов из Тантры Разъяснений для лечения  различных видов Жара (халуун), который доводит Несозревший Жар до созревания (эс боловсорсон халууныг боловсруулах)», «Противовоспалительный красный настой из двенадцати компонентов из Тантры Разъяснений для лечения  различных видов Жара (халуун)».
93.*Марчен-13*, их улaан тан 13, марчин тан 13, dmar-chen bcu-gsum thang, དམར་ཆེན་བཅུ་གསུམ་ཐང།, dmar-chen thang, དམར་ཆེན་ཐང།, dmar-chen bcu-gsum sman-thang, དམར་ཆེན་བཅུ་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, dmar-chen sman-thang, དམར་ཆེན་སྨན་ཐང།, «Уравновешивающий самый красный настой из тринадцати компонентов для укрепления Вертикальной Оси и лечения застойных явлений в Верхней Части при Холоде Нижней Части Тела».
94.*Минжин -7*, ming-can bdun pa, མིང་ཅན་བདུན་པ།, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения гинекологических заболеваний и молочных желез, связанных с нарушением лимфо-кровообращения». 
95.*Мүнсил нямай жинхор*, харанхуйг арилгагч нарны хот мандал, mun-sel nyi-ma'i-dkyil-'khor, མུན་སེལ་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, «Солнечный диск, рассеивающий темноту – состав на основе надземной части очанки красной Odontites rubra для лечения различных заболеваний глаз, в том числе, осложнений диабета».
96.*Нару-3*, na-ro gsum sbyor, ན་རོ་གསུམ་སྦྱོར། или ནཱ་རོ་གསུམ་སྦྱོར།, [на-рỳ сум дёр], «Состав из трех компонентов для лечения болезней Желтой Воды (шар усыг) и Эпидемических заболеваний (нян өвчин)». 
97.*Нидажэдог*, нар, сарыг дээш буцаах, nyi-zla gyen-ldog, ཉི་ཟླ་གྱེན་གྱེན་ལྡོག།, [nyee-dha gyen-dhog], ‘Upward returning sun and moon’, [nii-da gien-dog], “Sol e Lua Retorno Ascendente”, nyi-zla gyen-zlog, ཉི་ཟླ་གྱེན་ཟློག།, [nyi-nda gyen-dok], «Лекарство, возвращающее на место Солнце и Луну – противовоспалительный состав для рассеивания Жара, регуляции менструального цикла и лечения заболеваний моче-половой системы». Можно запивать настоем «Трех красных».
98.*Нидахажур*, нидахажор, nyi-zla kha-sbyor bcu-pa, ཉི་ཟླ་ཁ་སྦྱོར་བཅུ་པ།, «Гармония между Солнцем и Луной – противовоспалительный состав из десяти компонентов для лечения трех видов болезней ya-ma». 
99.*Нин агар-жад-ба*, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria agallocha для лечения расстройств Жизненного Начала Хий, которые проявляется бессонницей, нарушением ритма сердца и цикличности работы желудочно-кишечного тракта, высыпаниями на коже», rlung-gi a-gar brgyad pa, རླུང་གི་ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ།, Лүн агар-8, Хийн Агар-8, Агар-8 Лүн-хийн. 
100.*Норов 7 тан*, «Уравновешивающий состав из семи драгоценностей для лечения различных видов Жара (халуун) и энцефалопатии», nor-bu bdun thang, ནོར་བུ་བདུན་ཐང།, ‘Gem of Seven Decoction’, [nor-bhoo dhüen-thung], ‘Seven preciosus decoctions’, [nor-bu duen-tung], “Sete Decocções Preciosas”, nor-bu chu-dwangs, ནོར་བུ་ཆུ་དྭངས།, nor-bu dwangs, ནོར་བུ་དྭངས།, cham-tshad bdun thang, ཆམ་ཚད་བདུན་ཐང།, Норов дүн тан, эрдэнэ-7 тан.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Сегодня с утра меня убила моя ассистентка. Спрашиваю, как бы сделать, чтоб названия лекарств как-то на латыни, тибетском, монгольском отражались на пакетике, чтоб длинно не писать?
Она, как человек практичный (которая пишет на нескольких языках, мне в угоду, за зарплату), доктор, а зачем это нужно?
Не проще ли написать - лекарство от кашля или болей в животе?

----------

Гошка (16.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

101.*Оглүнсэлжэд*, ‘og rlung sel byed, འོག་རླུང་སེལ་བྱེད།, «Согревающий состав из восьми компонентов для лечения диспептических расстройств из-за возбуждения Ветра очищающего вниз, Уруу арилгагч Хий».
102.*Өлзий 18*, Өлзийт ялагч, foiljeI fileeecI 18, «Счастливый победитель», bkra-shis rnam-rgyal, [цшу-ли нам-джэль], བཀྲ་ཤིས་རྣམ་རྒྱལ།, Дашинамжил, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения заболеваний моче-половой системы».
103.*Пагрил 10*, Гарнаг 10, Гарнаг жү, хар габүр-10, gar nag bcu pa, གར་ནག་བཅུ་པ།, [ghar-nhak], ‘Black camphor 10’, [gar-nhak], “Cânfora Negra 10”, phag ril bcu pa, ཕག་རིལ་བཅུ་པ།, grang-mkhris bcu-pa, གྲང་མཁྲིས་བཅུ་པ།, gar-phyogs, གར་ཕྱོགས།, gtsor bskyed gar nag bcu pa, གཙོར་བསྐྱེད་གར་ནག་བཅུ་པ།,  «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе чёрной камфары для лечения Холода Жизненного начала Шар (Желчи), хүйтэн шарыг». 
104.*По-арүр-10*, Арур 10 ходоодны, по ар-үр 10, буюу ходоодны, ар-10 (ходоодны); a-ru bcu pho-ba, ཨ་རུ་བཅུ་ཕོ་བ།, zas-sman bcu pa, ཟས་སྨན་བཅུ་པ།, «Согревающий состав из десяти компонентов на основе плодов мираболана хебула Terminalia chebula для лечения нарушений пищеварения, цанх өвчнийг засна».  
105.*Ран-агар 8*, དྲང་སྲོང་ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ།, drang-srong a-gar brgyad-pa, «Состав из восьми компонентов, дающий магическую силу, на основе древесины орлиного дерева, Aquilaria sinensis, для лечения расстройства Жизненного Начала Ветра Верхней Части Туловища и полнокровия». 
106.*Рүда 2 тан*, ru-rta gnyis thang, རུ་རྟ་གཉིས་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный настой из двух компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa для лечения воспалительных заболеваний ушей».
107.*Рүда 6*, ru-rta drug pa, རུ་རྟ་དྲུག་པ།, [ртà чюк-пà], «Уравновешенный состав из шести компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa для лечения нарушений пищеварения и болей в животе, цанх өвчнийг засна».	
108.*Рүда 11*, ru-rta bcu-gcig, [ртà чу-счик], རུ་རྟ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, «Уравновешенный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе корней соссюреи Saussurea lappa для лечения болей в животе, цанх өвчнийг засна».  
109.*Сарангарьд*, ས་རའི་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་དགུ།, sa ra'i khyung bcu dgu, «Противовоспалительный состав по рецепту Сарахи на основе Гаруды из 19 компонентов для высушивания Желтой Воды, Шар Усны өвчин».
110.*Саричун*, Жачүн жүдүн, Ар үр 17, a-ru bcu-bdun, bya-khyung bcu-bdun, sa-ra’i khyung lnga, སཱ་རའི་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་དགུ།, sa-ra‘i bya-khyung ‘dzag sdom sar-khyung, [dzak-dom], sa-ra’i bya khyung [ja-khyung], «Противовоспалительный состав по рецепту Сарахи на основе Гаруды из 17 компонентов для лечения заболеваний моче-половой системы».

----------

Гошка (16.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

111.*Сампилноров*, эрдэнэ үрэл, сувдат үрэл, bsam 'phel nor bu, bsam nor, ‘Mind increasing jewel’, བསམ་འཕེལ་ནོར་བུ།, [sahm-phel nor-bhoo], [sam-pel nor-bu], “Jóia que Amplia a Mente”, nya-phyis so-gcig, ཉ་ཕྱིས་སོ་གཅིག།, ‘Gem of neurostimulant’, Ruyi Zhen bao Wan, «Драгоценный противовоспалительный состав из тридцати одного компонента для лечения болезней нервной, лимфатической систем, суставов и кожи, цагаан судлын өвчин, шар усны өвчин».
112.*Сампэл срогзин норвү*, bsam 'phel srog-'dzin nor-bu, བསམ་འཕེལ་སྲོག་འཛིན་ནོར་བུ།, "Драгоценный противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов для лечения различных видов Халуун (Жара), дисбаланса Жизненных Начал». 
113.*Сожид нями жинхор*, Анагаан үйлдэгч наран мандал, gso-byed nyi- mа’i dkyil-‘khor, གསོ་བྱེད་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, se 'bru nyi dkyil, སེ་འབྲུ་ཉི་དཀྱིལ།, nyi-ma’i dkyil-‘khor, ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, [nyee-maye kheel-khor], ‘Mandala of the Sun’, [nai-meie kil-kor], “Mandala do Sol”, nyi dkyil, ཉི་དཀྱིལ།, se-‘bru nyi ma'i dkyil 'khor, སེ་འབྲུ་ཉི་མའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར།, gso-byed, གསོ་བྱེད།, ‘Sun Mandala with Pomegranate’, «Диск Солнца для лечения заболеваний Холода, хүйтэн өвчин – согревающий состав на основе плодов граната Punica granatum из одиннадцати компонентов».
114.*Сорогзон 11*, ‘Sedative, the eleven’, [sogh-zhin], ‘Eleven holders of life’, Сорогзин жүжиг, Амь баригч 11, Сорогзин-11, srog ‘dzin bcu gcig, སྲོག་འཛིན་བཅུ་གཅིག།, [sogh-zhin], སྲོག་འཛིན་༡༡, ‘Eleven holders of life’, [sog-zin], “Os Onze Sustentadores da Vida”, ‘Life-sustaining Wind 11’, Срогзин 11, увдисын далай, «Согревающий анальгетический состав из одиннадцати компонентов для лечения дисбаланса Жизненного Начала Хий, которое приводит к острым умственным и эмоциональным расстройствам, постоянному страху и беспокойству, бессоннице, потере сознания, нарушениям дыхания и глотания, дрожанию тела».
115.*Сроло-4*, Ацан ажгина 4 тан, Сороол-4, Сороол ши тан, Цагаан сороол-4 тан, Сороол 4 тан, sro-lo bzhi sman thang, སྲོ་ལོ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, sro-lo 4 sman men-thang, སྲོ་ལོ་༤ སྨན་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный, отхаркивающий настой из четырёх компонентов на основе звездчатки развилистой, Stellaria dichotoma для лечения Уушигны халуун (Жара Лёгких) и кашля».
116.*Срогзинноров*, Амь баригч зэндмэнэ, srog-‘dzin nor-bu, སྲོག་འཛིན་ནོར་བུ།, «Драгоценный камень, поддерживающий жизнь, удовлетворяющий все желания – состав из восемнадцати компонентов для лечения сочетанных болезней».
117.*Сувд 25*, мүдиг 25, мудэк-25, мүдиг нирэн-а, མུ་ཏིག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, mu-tig nyer-lnga ril-bu, མུ་ཏིག་༢༥, «Противовоспалительные пилюли из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе жемчуга Pteria martensii для лечения Болезней Желтой Воды и Белых Каналов, шар усны өвчин, цагаан судлын өвчин».
118.*Сүгмэл 3 тан*, sug-smel gsum thang, སུག་སྨེལ་གསུམ་ཐང།, སུག་སྨེལ་༣ ཐང།, «Согревающий отвар из трех компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum cardamomum для лечения расстройств Жизненного Начала Хий и бессоницы».
119.*Сүгмэл 7*, sug-smel bdun pa, སུག་སྨེལ་བདུན་པ།, སུག་སྨེལ་༧, [suk-mel kyin-gor], Сүгмэл жинхор, Сүгмэл жингур, суг-мэл жэн-хор, Сугмэл жингор (жалхар); Сүгмэл жингар, Сүгмэлжин гүр, Сүгмэлжинхор, sug smel skyin (gyen) 'gor (dkyil 'khor), སུག་སྨེལ་སྐྱིན་གོར།, «Согревающий состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum cardamomum для лечения заболеваний Нижней Части Тела».
120.*Сүгмэл 10*, Cүгмэл жүва, sug-smel bcu pa, སུག་སྨེལ་བཅུ་པ།, སུག་སྨེལ་༡༠, [soog-mel], ‘Cardamom 10’, [sug-mel], “Cardamomum 10”, «Согревающий состав из десяти компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum cardamomum для лечения Холода Почек, Бөөрний хүйтнийг өвчин».

----------

Гошка (16.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

121.*Сум-мод 7 тан*, mdzo-mo bdun thang, མཛོ་མོ་བདུན་ཐང།, «Охлаждающий настой из семи компонентов на основе плодов цезальпинии Caesalpinia sappan для стимуляции менструальной функции, устранения застойных явлений и Цусны Халууныг (Жара Крови), подавления возбуждения Жизненного Начала Хий». 
122.*Сэбрү бадма дав-жад*, Анар лянхуа 8, se-‘bru padma ‘dab brgyad, སེ་འབྲུ་པདྨ་འདབ་བརྒྱད།, ‘Punica, the lotus eight leaves’, [pen-ma dhab-geh], ‘Eight lotuses’, [pá-ma dab-gê], “Os Oito Lótus”, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе плодов граната Punica granatum и цветков Rosa acicularis для лечения расстройств Жизненных Начал Бадгана и Шар, устранения нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». 
123.*Сэнгар-15*, Цагаан арслан-15, seng-dkar bco-lnga, སེང་དཀར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, «Белый лев 15 – противовоспалительный состав для лечения инфекционного Жара, Жара Крови и Желчи пищеварительной системы, Пяти Плотных Органов, жидкого стула, болей в подложечной области». 
124.*Сэн-дэн 4 тан*, seng-ldeng bzhi thang, seng-ldeng bzhi sman-thang, seng-ldeng 4 sman-thang, སེང་ལྡེང་བཞི་ཐང།, སེང་ལྡེང་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, སེང་ལྡེང་༤ སྨན་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырех компонентов на основе древесины ксантоцераса рябинолистного, Xanthoceras sorbifolium, для лечения болезней Желтой Воды (Шар усыг өвчин)». 
125.*Сэн-дэн 25*, Сэндэн нирэн а, Сэндэн нир а, seng-ldeng nyer-lnga, སེང་ལྡེང་ཉེར་ལྔ།,  «Протвовоспалительный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины ксантоцераса рябинолистного, Xanthoceras sorbifolia, для лечения болезней Шар усыг өвчин, халуун, (Жёлтой Воды и Жара)».
126.*Сэма-3*, Сэма сүмтан, Зангуу 3 тан, gze-ma gsum thang, གཟེ་མ་གསུམ་ཐང།, gze-ma gsum sman-thang «Уравновешенный настой из трёх компонентов на основе плодов якорцов, Tribulus terrestris, для лечения заболеваний мочевой системы».
127.*Сэрдэг 5*, Алтан өнгө 5, gser-mdog lnga-pa, གསེར་མདོག་ལྔ་པ།, ‘Terminalia chebula, the five’, [sayr-dhog], ‘Golden colour 5’, [sair-dog], Coloração Dourada 5, «Универсальный уравновешенный состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов миробалана золотистого цвета, Terminalia chebula, для лечения различных нарушений функций желудочно-кишечного тракта и отдаленных висцеральных осложнений». 
128.*Сэрдэг 11*, Сэрдэг 11, Алтан өнгө 11, gser-mdog bcu-gcig pa, གསེར་མདོག་བཅུ་གཅིག།, ‘Terminalia chebula, the eleven’, [sayr-dhog], ‘Golden colour 11’, [sair-dog], “Coloração Dourada 11”, «Противовоспалительный состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе плодов миробалана золотистого цвета, Terminalia chebula, для лечения различных нарушений Жизненного Начала Шар, заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта, пазух носа и головных болей». 
129.*Тагтүг гүнсэл-8*, Рхагрүггүнсэл, khrag-‘khrugs kun-sel, ཁྲག་འཁྲུགས་ཀུན་སེལ་༨།, [tagh-trook küen-sell], ‘Remedy to the Blood dyscrsias’, Subduer of all blood disordes’, [tag-truk cuen-sel], “Dominador de Todas as Doenças Sangüíneas”, «Противовоспалительный состав из восьми компонентов для лечения Цус, Шарын Халууныг (Жара Жизненных Начал) при подготовке к кровопусканию или вместо него». 
130.*Танчин 25*, thang-chen nyer-lnga, ཐང་ཆེན་ཉེར་ལྔ།, танчин-няран-а, танчин няр-аа, их тан 25, танчэн 25 ын тан, [tang-chin], “Grande Decocção 25”, [thung-chin], ‘Great decoction 25’, ‘Mega decoction’, «Универсальный состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе цветков сафлора, Carthamus tinctorius, для выравнивания Первоэлементов».

----------

Гошка (16.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

131.*Түгло гүнсил*, Рухлогүнсэл, Рүглүгүнсэл, Хямрага 13, khrug-glo kuen-sel, འཁྲུགས་གློ་ཀུན་སེལ།, ‘khrug-kun, ‘khrugs-glo bcu-gsum, ‘khrugs-glo kun-sel bcu-gsum, འཁྲུགས་གློ་ཀུན་སེལ་༡༣, [trhook-lo küen-sell], ‘Eliminator of all lung imbalances, ‘Anti-tussive compound’, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов для лечения уушгины халуун (Жара Легких)». 
132.*Тунгалаг 5*, Данма най жог, Дагма-найжог, Данма 5, Дамнайжиг, Дамнайнжог, Сэмбэрүү ава, se-'bru dwangs ma gnas 'jog, དྭངས་མ་གནས་འཇོག།, dwangs-ma gnas-sbyor, སེ་འབྲུ་དྭངས་གནས།, [dhung-ma neh-jhor], dangs gnas, ‘Maintainer of the site of essences’, Dangs-ma gnas-sbyor, [dung-ma ne-djor], “Mantenedor do Sítio das Essências”, Z63020296, Anzhi Jinghuasan Jiaonang, Anzhi Jinghua San Jiao Nang, «Согревающий состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов граната, Punica granatum, уравновешивающий Первоэлементы и восстанавливающий циркуляцию Энергии».
133.*Yзэм-7*, Гүмбрүм-7, Гүмбрүм дүнба, Гүнбрүм 7, རྒུན་འབྲུམ་༧, ло мүгсэл-уушигны борыг арилгагч, rgun ‘brum bdun pa, རྒུན་འབྲུམ་བདུན་པ།, [guen-doom], ‘Grape 7’, Padma cough formula, Padma Husten-Formel, «Противовоспалительный состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов винограда Vitis vinifera для лечения заболеваний лёгких».
134.*Үлчү 14*, Үлчү жүши, Намарит үлжү 14, dngul-chu bcu-bzhi, དངུལ་ཆུ་བཅུ་བཞི།, «Противовоспалительные пилюли из четырнадцати компонентов на основе каломели для лечения болезней Саа өвчин (неврологических заболеваний) и Шар усыг (Жёлтой Воды – лимфатической системы)». 
135.*Үлчү 18*, Үлчү жовжид, dngul chu bco brgyad ril bu, དངུལ་ཆུ་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, [ngul-choo 18], [ngul-chu 18], «Противовоспалительные пилюли из восемнадцати компонентов на основе обезвреженного природного минерала каломели для лечения заболеваний Шар усыг (Жёлтой Воды – лимфатической системы), суставов и кожи, инфекционных болезней».
136.*Харүца-5*, Харуц 5, Харуца 5 тан, Харүца-5 тан, Харуца атан, Энэтхэг улаан давс, Умхий давс 5 тан, ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་ལྔ་ཐང།, kha-ru-tshwa lnga thang, ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་ལྔ་སྨན་ཐང།, kha-ru-tshwa lnga sman-thang, ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་༥ སྨན་ཐང།, kha-ru-tshwa 5 sman-thang, «Согревающий настой из пяти компонентов на основе фиолетовой соли для лечения эс шингэсэн (нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи)». 
137.*Ходоодны тан*, pho-ba gnyis thang, ཕོ་བ་གཉིས་ཐང།, pho-ba gnyis smam-thang, ཕོ་བ་གཉིས་སྨན་ཐང།, pho-ba 2 sman-thang, ཕོ་བ་༢ སྨན་ཐང།, «Охлаждающий настой из Achillea asiatica, тысячелистника азиатского и Plantago major, подорожника большого, для  лечения воспалительных заболеваний желудка, двенадцатиперстной кишки и дыхательных путей». 
138.*Чагдар үрэл*, Чагдор рилбо, Чагдор рил-бо (үрэл), Чагдаррылбу, Чагдар рилү, Очирваань үрэл, phyag-rdor ril-bu, ཕྱག་རྡོར་རིལ་བུ།, «Универсальный противовоспалительный состав из двадцати четырех компонентов, обладающий Абсолютной властью». 
139.*Чинтан*, Илгенетан, mchin thang, མཆིན་ཐང།, mchin sman-thang, མཆིན་སྨན་ཐང།, mchin nad spyi thang, མཆིན་ནད་སྤྱི་ཐང།, mchin nad spyi sman-thang, མཆིན་ནད་སྤྱི་སྨན་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный настой из семи компонентов на основе трех плодов для лечения элэгний халууныг (Жара Печени), элэг томрох (гепатомегалии), элгэнд цус дэлгэрсэн (портальной гипертензии)». 
140.*Чүман хорло*, Чуман дэва хорло, усны эм амгалангийн хурд, chu sman bde ba’i ‘khor lo, ཆུ་སྨན་བདེ་བའི་འཁོར་ལོ།, «Сбалансированный мочегонный состав».

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

141.*Чун-5*, Чүн 5, Гарьд 5, Гарди 5, Гаруди 5, khyung lnga, ཁྱུང་ལྔ།, [khoong-nga], ‘Garuda 5’, [cung-nga], “Garuda 5”, «Универсальный противовоспалительный состав из пяти компонентов». 
142.*Чун 9*, Чунон-гү, Чүн он 9, khyung dgu'i ril bu, ཁྱུང་དགུའི་རིལ་བུ།, ’Garuda, the nine Herbal compound’, «Противовоспалительный состав из девяти компонентов  для лечения заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей и легких из-за Эпидемического Жара».
143.*Шижид 6 жамцтай*, Шижид жамцтай дуг па, zhi byed rgyam tshwa drug pa, ཞི་བྱེད་རྒྱམ་ཚྭ་དྲུག་པ།, [zi-djei], “Pacifica 6”, [zhee-jay], ‘Pacific’, zhi byed dkar po drug pa, ཞི་བྱེད་དཀར་པོ་དྲུག་པ།, «Успокаивающий уравновешенный состав из шести компонентов на основе галита для лечения нарушений пищеварения».
144.*Шижид 6 жонштой*, Шижиддүг, Амар-6, Амирлуулагч-6, Амарлиулан үйлдэгч, zhi-byed cong-zhi drug-pa, ཞི་བྱེད་ཅོང་ཞི་དྲུག་པ།, [zhee-jay], ‘Anti-spasmodic, the six’ ‘Pacific 6’, Liu Wei An Xiao San, «Успокаивающий уравновешенный состав из шести компонентов на основе обожжённого кальцита для лечения нарушений пищеварения и гинекологических заболеваний».
145.*Шимшин-6*, Шимшин дүг, zhim shing drug pa, ཞིམ་ཤིང་དྲུག་པ།, «Согревающий состав из шести компонентов на основе корней ревеня, Rheum palmatum для лечения гинекологических заболеваний и молочных желез».
146.*Шумхан-2*, Улаан унаган туруу 2 тан, Шумхан 2 тан, Сэнпром 2 тан, ཞུ་མཁན་གཉིས་སྦྱོར།, zhu mkhan gnyis sbyor, སེང་ཕྲོམ་གཉིས་ཐང།, seng phrom gnyis thang, «Отвар из двух компонентов на основе первых молодых листьев грушанки Pyrola incarnate и корневищ куркумы Curcuma longa для лечения Жара Легких и Почек». 
147.*Шингүн 25*, Үмхий давирхай 25, ‘Devil's dung 25’, shing-kun nyer-lnga, ཤིང་ཀུན་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [shing-küen 25], “Fezes do Demônio 25”, [ching-cuen], «Согревающий состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе смолы ферулы Ferula sinkiangensis для лечения заболеваний Жизненных Начал Хий и Бадгана». 
148.*Шун агар-8*, Зүрхэн агар-8, Шүн-гол, Чухал, Чима жүд жи-хойд үндэсний, Шүн Агар-8, Шүн агару жадба, Зүрхний агар-8, ཨར་ཀླུ།, ar-klu, ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ་རྒྱུད་ལས།, a-gar brgyad pa rgyud las, [ah-ghar], ‘Eaglewood’, “Aquilaria 8”, «Главный состав из коренной Сутры на основе древесины орлиного дерева из восьми компонентов для лечения расстойств Жизненного Начала Хий».
149.*Элэгний гүргэм-7*, Элэгний халууны гүр-гүм 7, mchin-tshad sel gur-gum bdun pa, མཆིན་ཚད་སེལ་གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ།, [gur-gum dün-pa], «Состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения Элэгний халууныг (Жара Печени), Цус, шарын халууныг (Жара Жизненных Начал Цус и Шар)». 
150.*Юмодеүжүн 24*, Алаг башир цэцэг, ཡུ་མོ་མདེའུ་འབྱིན་ཉེར་བཞི་ཐང།, yu mo mde’u ‘byin nyer-bzhi thang, «Уравновешенный состав из двадцати четырех компонентов на основе цветков гвоздики разноцветной Dianthus versicolor для лечения гинекологических заболеваний».
151.*Юнва 4 тан*, Юнва 4, Шар гаа 4 тан, yung-ba bzhi thang, ཡུང་བ་བཞི་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный настой из четырех компонентов на основе корней куркумы, Curcuma longa, для лечения дизурии». 
152.*Юрил 13*, Юүрил 13, g.yu-dril bcu-gsum, གཡུ་དྲིལ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, ‘Turquoise Concentrate 13’, ‘Turquoicum, pills the thirteen’, [yu-dheel – 13], ‘Rolled turquoise 13’, [iu-dril – 13], “Turquesa Redonda”, «Уравновешенный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе бирюзы для гармонизации Трех Жизненных Начал, лечения нарушений желудочно-кишечного тракта и гинекологических заболеваний».
*Ураааа! И, так, впервые в истории, мной сделана максимальная руссификация названий доступных лекарств монгольской Фармакопеи! Впереди еще больше работы... 
Эти лекарства применяю много лет*.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Так уж получилось, что монгольская Фармакопея оказалась в теме про тибетский язык. Долго не мог решить, как обозначить разницу между Традициями. 
Теперь - однозначно: если лекарство приобретено или изготовлено по конкретной технологии (Традиции) - название должно быть первым, а всё остальное, как синонимы. 
Жаль, что форум не отражает настоящее монгольское письмо. Спасибо за положительные отзывы о моей работе.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> *Ураааа! И, так, впервые в истории, мной сделана максимальная руссификация названий доступных лекарств монгольской Фармакопеи! Впереди еще больше работы...*.


*Комбинированные лекарства, приготовленные мной на основе препаратов Армон фарм үйлдвэр.*
*Ар-браг чу-гу*, ar-brag bcu-dgu, ཨར་བྲག་བཅུ་དགུ།, [ар-тчяк чу-гỳ], «Противовоспалительный состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов Terminalia chebula с мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Халма-10 и Брагшун 9 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*А-чун*, а-жад чун-нан, а-brgyad khyung-bsnan, ཨ་བརྒྱད་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [а-жи чүн нан], [а-джйи чун-нэн], ཨ་ཁྱུང།, [а-чүн], «Охлаждающий состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из тайной Тантры с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний сердца с потерей сознания». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шун-Агар 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*А-так*, a-khrag, ཨ་ཁྲག།, «Уравновешенная смесь главного состава коренной Сутры на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis для устранения расстройств Жизненного Начала Хий и лекарства во главе с кальцитом для лечения полнокровия, Цус, Шарын Халууныг». Препарат сделан мной из лекарств, изготовленных на Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, заменив по аналогии རྒ་ལོ་སྨན་དམར། на близкий по составу и механизму действия Тагтүг гүнсэл-8. 
*Ар-чỳн*, аr-khyung, ཨར་ཁྱུང།, ar-bcu khyung-bsnan, ཨར་བཅུ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [ар-чу чỳн-нан], «Противовоспалительный состав на основе плодов мираболана беллерического Terminalia chebula из десяти компонентов с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний почек и Нижней Части Тела». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Халма 10 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Бан-так чу-ни*, spang-khrag bcu-gnyis, སྤང་ཁྲག་བཅུ་གཉིས།, spang-khrag 12, སྤང་ཁྲག་༡༢, «Противовоспалительное лекарство на основе соцветий соссюреи иволистной Saussurea salicifolia комбинированное с составом для воздействия на Жар Жизненных Начал, содержащим кальцит для лечения заболеваний Окон Тела» – это rgwa-lo, мной взят близкий по составу препарат Тагтүг гүнсэл-8 и Банзи-12 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Бой-гар жу шуг-цэр нан*, spos-bcu kha-tshar, སྤོས་བཅུ་ཁ་ཚར།, «Противовоспалительная смесь из десятикомпонентного состава на основе различных видов камфары с добавлением плодов можжевельника Juniperus macropoda для лечения заболеваний суставов и болезней Желтой воды». Лекарство сделано мной путем добавки одной части плодов Juniperus macropoda к двум частям готового лекарства Бойгар 10 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Брагчун 13*, Хадан гарьди 13, брагчун жү-сүм, བྲག་ཁྱུང་བཅུ་གསུམ།, brag-khyung bcu-gsum, [тчàк-чун чу-сỳм], ‘Cliff-Garuda pill’, [duck-kyoong rheel-bhoo], “Pílula Garuda do Penhasco”, [duk-kiung ril-bu], ‘Trogoptrus, the thirteen’, «Противовоспалительный состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes с Гарудой для лечения Жара пяти Плотных органов и пищеварительного тракта». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Барагшун-9 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Ван-так чу-нá*, spang-khrag bco-lnga, སྤང་ཁྲག་བཅོ་ལྔ།, rgwa spang, རྒྭ་སྤང།, «Охлаждающая лекарственная смесь для лечения застойных явлений в Верхней Части Туловища на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida из пятнадцати компонентов и состава, регулирующего кровообращение из восьми компонентов, содержащего кальцит», – это комбинация Ванжин 15 и rgwa-lo, мной взят близкий по составу препарат Тагтүг гүнсэл-8 и Ван-жин-15 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Ван-чун чу-нá*, spang-khyung bco-lnga, སྤང་ཁྱུང་བཅོ་ལྔ།, «Лекарственная смесь для лечения воспалительных заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей и легких после переохлаждения из пятнадцати компонентов на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida и Гаруды». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Ван-жин чу-нá производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Гар-чун*, gar-khyung, གར་ཁྱུང།, «Согревающий состав на основе черной камфары с Гарудой для лечения Холодных заболеваний билиарной системы». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гар-наг 10 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Гар-ши*, gar-zhi, གར་ཞི།, «Согревающий состав на основе черной камфары и обожженного кальцита для лечения расстройств Жизненного Начала Хий в сочетании с Хүйтен Шар». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гарнаг-10 и Шижид-6 жонштой производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ги-дэгд*, ghi-tig, གྷི་ཏིག།, «Охлаждающий состав для лечения избытка Жизненных Начал Шар Халууныг མཁྲིས་ཚད། и Элэгний Халууныг өвчин མཆིན་ཚད། на основе цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens и желчных камней быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гиван-9 и Дэгд-8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ги-зан*, ghi-tsan, གྷི་ཙན།, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Печени མཆིན་ཚད། и Лёгких གློ་ཚད། на основе желчных камней быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus и древесины белого сандала Santalum album». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гиван-9 и Зандан-8 уушигны халууны производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.  
*Ги-чун*, ghi-khyung, གྷི་ཁྱུང།, ghi-rtsi, གྷི་རྩི།, «Охлаждающий состав на основе камней желчного пузыря быка Bos taurus domesticus с Гарудой для лечения Жара Полых и Плотных Органов». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гиван-9 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Гүр-дэгд*, gur-tig, གུར་ཏིག།, [gur-tik], «Охлаждающий состав на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens для укрепления Первоэлементов Тела, лечения заболеваний печени и глаз». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Гүргэмчогдон и Дэгд-8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улаанбаатар, Монголия.
*Гүр-чун*, gur-khyung, གུར་ཁྱུང།, gur-rtsi, གུར་རྩི།, гүргүмчун, гүргүмгарьд, «Противовоспалительный состав на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius и Гаруды для лечения заболеваний «окон Тела», болезней Желтой Воды, Белых Каналов». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готового лекарства Гүр-гэм 13, производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5, изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар. Монголия.
*Дэлууний халууны Зандан-8*, mcher tshad sel tsan-dan brgyad, མཆེར་ཚད་སེལ་ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Селезенки». Препарат сделан мной из готового лекарства Дэлууний гүргэм-7 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия с добавкой древесины Santalum album из Индии. 
*Жонш-дэгд*, cong-tig, [чён-тик], ཅོང་ཏིག།, «Уравновешенный состав для лечения Хурмал борын Өвчин с преобладанием Шар на основе горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens и обожженного кальцита». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Жонш-6 и Дэгд-8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Зо-чун*, gtso-khyung, གཙོ་ཁྱུང།, «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения Жара Печени མཆིན་ཚད། и Лёгких གློ་ཚད། из восьми лучших лекарств во главе с желчными камнями быка домашнего Bos taurus domesticus и древесиной сандала белого Santalum album с Гарудой. Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Зо-во 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5, изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ли-так*, li-khrag, ལི་ཁྲག།, «Охлаждающая смесь из шестикомпонентного лекарства на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики ароматной Eugenia caryophyllata с составом, улучшающим кровообращение, из восьми компонентов, на основе кальцита для лечения воспалительных заболеваний горла из-за застойных явлений». Это – смесь li-shi drug pa и rgwa-lo. Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Лишь-6 и Тагтүггүнсэл-8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. Вместо rgwa-lo мной взят близкий по составу препарат Тагтүггүнсэл-8.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Ли-чун*, li-khyung, ལི་ཁྱུང།, [lee-khyung], ‘Pill of clove Garuda’, [li-kiung], “Pílula Myristica Garuda”, «Охлаждающий состав на основе бутонов цветков гвоздики ароматной Eugenia caryophyllata из шести компонентов с Гарудой для лечения воспалительных заболеваний горла». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Лишь-6 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ман-ши*, sman-zhi, སྨན་ཞི།, «Лекарственная смесь из нектара от всех болезней Жизненного начала Шар во главе с черной камфарой и Успокаивающего состава из шести компонентов на основе обожжённого кальцита для лечения болезни Мугбо өвчин в сочетании с Лун». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Манагчимбу и Шижид-6 жонштой производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Мар-тан жү-ни шуг-цэр нан*, dmar thang bcu-gnyis shug-tsher bsnan, དམར་ཐང་བཅུ་གཉིས་ཤུག་ཚེར་བསྣན།, «Противовоспалительный красный отвар из двенадцати компонентов с добавлением плодов можжевельника Juniperus spp. для лечения заболеваний ушей». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения одной части порошка из плодов Juniperus spp. и 3 частей готового лекарства Мартанжүни производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Нйи-чун*, nyi-khyung, ཉི་ཁྱུང།, «Солнечная Гаруда на основе плодов граната Punica granatum для лечения холодных болезней Нижней Части Тела». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях препарата Сожиднямижинхор производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5, изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ру-чун*, ru-khyung, རུ་ཁྱུང།, [ртà-чун], «Универсальная уравновешивающая смесь из шестикомпонентного состава на основе корней и корневищ соссюреи Saussurea lappa с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний органов пищеварения». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях препарата Руда-6 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5, изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Сүг-чун*, sug-khyung, སུག་ཁྱུང།, «Согревающая лекарственная смесь на основе плодов кардамона Amomum kravanh с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний желудка, почек, отеков в сочетании с поражением кожи». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Сүгмэл-10 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Сэр-дэгд*, gser-tig, གསེར་ཏིག།, [sayr-theeck rheel-bhoo], ‘Golden felwort pill’, [seir-tik ril-bu] – “Pílula Swertia Dourada”, «Уравновешенный состав для лечения сочетанных расстройств Жизненных Начал Шар и Бадгана на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula и цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens». Состав изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Сэрдэг 5 и Дэгд 8 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Сэр-чун*, gser-khyung, གསེར་ཁྱུང།, gser-lnga khyung-bsnan, གསེར་ལྔ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [ser-a cun-nan], gser-rtsi, གསེར་རྩི།, «Сбалансированный состав для лечения хронических заболеваний кишечника на основе плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula с Гарудой». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Сэрдэг-5 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Так-цад жу-тан*, Нор-дун мар-сум тан, nor-bdun dmar-gsum thang, ནོར་བདུན་དམར་གསུམ་སྨན་ཐང།, khrag-tshad bcu-thang, ཁྲག་ཚད་བཅུ་ཐང།, «Противовоспалительный состав из десяти компонентов на основе Семи Драгоценностей и Трех Красных для лечения различных видов Жара (халуун) и нарушений кровообращения». Состав изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Норов-7 и Марав-3 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Цусны халууны Зандан 8*, khrag tshad sel tsan-dan brgyad, ཁྲག་ཚད་སེལ་ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Крови». Препарат сделан мной из готового лекарства Цусны халууны гүргэм-7 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия и добавки древесины Santalum album из Индии.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Ши-дэгд*, zhi-tig, ཞི་ཏིག།, [ши-дэг], «Уравновешивающий сложный состав на основе обожжённого кальцита и цветков горечавки лежачей Gentiana decumbens для лечения сочетанных заболеваний Бадгана и Шар, кранио-абдоминального синдрома». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шижид-6 жонштой и Дэгд-8 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ши-зо*, zhi-gtso, ཞི་གཙོ།, [zhee-tzo], «Противовоспалительный состав на основе жженого кальцита с Восемью Лучшими Лекарствами для лечения септических осложнений после родов». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шижид-6 жонштой и Зо-во 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ши-ру*, zhi ru, ཞི་རུ།, ru-zhi, རུ་ཞི།, [ру-ши], [rhoo-she rheel-bhoo], ‘Pacifying saussurea’, [ru-chi], “Saussurea Pacificadora”, «Умиротворяющий состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе жженого кальцита и корней соссюреи лопуховидной Saussurea lappa для лечения заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шижид-6 жонштой и Руда-6 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ши-сэр*, zhi-gser, ཞི་གསེར།, gser-zhi, གསེར་ཞི།, [сыр-ши], [she-sayr rheel-bhoo], [she-sayr rheel-bhoo], ‘Pacifying Herpetospermum pill’, [chi-seir ril-bu], “Pílula Pacificadora Herpetospermum”, «Золотистый уравновешенный состав на основе кальцита и момордики Momordica cochinchinensis для стимуляции выделения желчи и пищеварительных ферментов, устранения Холода Желчи». Лекарство изготовлено мной путем смешения готовых лекарств Сэрдэг 5 и Шижид 6 жонштой, производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*Ши-чун*, zhi-khyung, ཞི་ཁྱུང།, [жи-чүн], zhi-rtsi, ཞི་རྩི།, [жи-зи], «Уравновешенный состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с Гарудой для лечения нарушений пищеварения». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шижид-6 жонштой производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*Элэгний халууны Зандан 8*, mchin tshad sel tsan-dan brgyad, མཆིན་ཚད་སེལ་ཙན་དན་བརྒྱད།, «Состав из восьми компонентов на основе древесины сандала белого Santalum album для лечения Жара Печени». Препарат сделан мной из готового лекарства Элэгний гүргэм-7 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия с добавкой древесины Santalum album из Индии.	
*Ю-чун*, g.yu khyung, གཡུ་ཁྱུང།, ru-rtsi bco-brgyad, རུ་རྩི་བཅོ་བརྒྱད།, «Уравновешенный состав из восемнадцати компонентов на основе жженой бирюзы с Гарудой для лечения всех видов Эс шингэсэн өвчин – нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Юрил 13 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Комбинированные лекарства, приготовленные мной, на основе препаратов Армон фарм үйлдвэр, названия которых на монгольский язык перевести не удалось*.

*brgyad-lnga*, བརྒྱད་ལྔ།, [жад-на], brgyad-lnga mnyam-bsres, བརྒྱད་ལྔ་མཉམ་བསྲེས།, [жад-на ням-сей], «Согревающая лекарственная смесь «Восемь плюс пять» на основе древесины орлинного дерева Aquilaria sinensis и плодов Punica granatum для лечения заболеваний желудка». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Шун-Агар 8 и Анар-5 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*bsil-bcud bco-lnga*, сил-дуд жо-на, བསིལ་བཅུད་བཅོ་ལྔ།, «Охлаждающий эликсир из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis и Восьми Лучших Лекарств для лечения болезней на основе избытка Жизненного Начала Халуун». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Зово-8 и Шүн-агар 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*gcin-snyi gso-ba’i a-ru bzhi sman-thang*, [чин-ни со ар-ши мен-тан], གཅིན་སྙི་གསོ་བའི་ཨ་རུ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, «Охлаждающий настой из четырех компонентов на основе плодов можжевельника Juniperus spp. и Трех плодов для лечения болезни gcin snyi – нарушений углеводного обмена». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения одной части плодов можжевельника Juniperus spp. и трех частей готового лекарства Бариав-3 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*gre-’gag sel ba’i a-ru bzhi sman-thang*, གྲེ་འགགས་སེལ་བའི་ཨ་རུ་བཞི་སྨན་ཐང།, [дрэн-гак сэл ар-ши мен-тан] «Противовоспалительный настой из четырех компонентов на основе корневищ солодки уральской Glycyrrhiza uralensis и Трех плодов для излечения болезни gre-’gag [dren-gak] – нарушений проходимости верхних дыхательных путей». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения одной части корневища Glycyrrhiza uralensis и трех частей готового лекарства Бариав-3 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*grum-bu'i zug gcog chen-mo*, གྲུམ་བུའི་ཟུག་གཅོག་ཆེན་མོ།, grum-bu zug gcog, གྲུམ་བུ་ཟུག་གཅོག།, «Лучший состав из 35 компонентов для лечения подагры на основе камфары Cinnamonum camphora и плодов мираболана Terminalia chebula». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Халма-10 и Габур-25 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*khyung-lnga dza-ti bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཛ་ཏི་བསྣན།, [чун-а задь нан], «Гаруда-5 с плодами мускатного ореха Myristica fragrans для лечения болезней Лун-Нин». Лекарство сделано мной путем смешения в равных частях плодов мускатного ореха и готового лекарства Чун-5, изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*khyung-lnga kha-ru-tshwa bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་བསྣན།, [чун-а ха-ру-ца нан], «Гаруда-5 с фиолетовой солью Halitum violaceum для разжигания Огня Желудка». Лекарство сделано мной путем добавки одной части Halitum violaceum к 2 частям готового порошка Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*khyung-lnga pi-ling bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་པི་ལིང་བསྣན།, [чун-а пи-лин нан], «Гаруда-5 с плодами перца длинного Piper longum для лечения заболеваний от избытка Энергии Жизненного Начала Хуйтен». Лекарство сделано мной путем добавки одной части плодов перца длинного Piper longum к 2 частям готового порошка Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 
*khyung-lnga shing-kun bsnan*, ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ཤིང་ཀུན་བསྣན།, [чун-а шин-гун нан], «Гаруда-5 с добавлением смолы ферулы вонючей Férula assa-fóetida для изгнания без остатка избытка Жизненных Начал Хуйтен и Хий». Лекарство сделано мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях смолы ферулы вонючей Férula assa-fóetida с мукой и готового лекарства Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Уланбаатар, Монголия. 

*Все лекарства на основе Гаруды 5 сделаны из готового порошка Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, а не из самодельных или произведенных на Армон фарм үйлдвэр пилюль.* 

*'phrul thang*, འཕྲུལ་ཐང།, «Резко охлаждающий Волшебный отвар на основе Семи Драгоценностей с корнями зопника Phlomis younghusbandii для лечения различных видов Жара и полнокровия». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения 5 частей готового лекарства производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр Норов-7 и 1 части корней Phlomis younghusbandii.
*sprin-bral zla-zer (‘od)* , སྤྲིན་བྲལ་ཟླ་ཟེར།, [trin-drel da-zer], [tin-dell dha-serr], [tin-del da-ser], ‘Cloud separating moonbeams’, “Raios Lunares que Afetam as Nuvens”, «Дымка, скрывающая лунный свет – противовоспалительный состав из пятнадцати компонентов из Семи Драгоценностей и Восьми Лучших Лекарств для устранения различных видов Халуун, избытка Энергии Жизненного Начала Шар и нарушений кровообращения в Плотных и Полых Органах». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Зову 8 и Норов 7 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия. Лучше готовить ex tempore из готового порошка Зову 8 и запивать настоем Норов 7. 
*zhi-drug gur-gum bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་གུར་གུམ་བསྣན།, «Успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для подавления избытка Энергии Жизненного Начала Шар, когда появляется ощущение жара в животе, зловонный понос, рвота». Препарат изготовлен мной из двух частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius.
*zhi-drug kha-ru-tshwa bsnan pa*, ཞི་དྲུག་ཁ་རུ་ཚྭ་བསྣན་པ།, «Успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением фиолетовой соли Halitum violaceum для лечения Холода Толстого кишечника». Препарат изготовлен мной из двух частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия с добавлением одной части Halitum violaceum.
*zhi-drug pi-lin bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་པི་ལིན་བསྣན།, «Успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением плодов перца длинного Piper longum для устранения болезней от избытка Энергии Жизненного Начала Бадгана». Препарат изготовлен мной из двух частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части плодов перца длинного Piper longum.
*zhi-drug pi-lin ko-la bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་པི་ལིན་ཀོ་ལ་བསྣན།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением плодов перца длинного Piper longum и кардамона среднего Amomum subulatum для устранения болезней Слизи Селезенки». Препарат изготовлен мной из четырех частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части плодов перца длинного Piper longum и одной части кардамона среднего Amomum subulatum.
*zhi-drug shing-mngar bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་ཤིང་མངར་བསྣན།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением корневища солодки уральской Glycyrrhiza uralensis для восстановления Огненной Теплоты желудка и лечения нарушений расщепления и всасывания пищи». Препарат изготовлен мной из двух частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части корневища солодки уральской Glycyrrhiza uralensis.
*zhi-drug sug-smel bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་སུག་སྨེལ་བསྣན།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением плодов кардамона настоящего Elettaria cardamomum для устранения возбуждения Жизненного Начала Хий, когда появляется головокружение, дрожь, подрагивание конечностей». Препарат изготовлен мной из двух частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части плодов кардамона настоящего Elettaria cardamomum.
*zhi drug u-su gur-gum bsnan*, ཞི་དྲུག་འུ་སུ་གུར་གུམ་བསྣན།, «Шестикомпонентный успокаивающий состав на основе обожжённого кальцита с добавлением плодов кориандра Coriandrum sativum и цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius для лечения нарушений функций печени». Препарат изготовлен мной из четырех частей готового лекарства Шижид 6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, путем добавления одной части плодов кориандра Coriandrum sativum и одной части цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> *Комбинированные лекарства, приготовленные мной, на основе препаратов Армон фарм үйлдвэр, названия которых на монгольский язык перевести не удалось*.


Продолжение.
*a-brgyad ni-bsnan*, ཨ་བརྒྱད་ནི་བསྣན།, [а-жи ни-нан], «Охлаждающая смесь из состава на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из тайной Тантры с Индиговой Гарудой для лечения воспалительных заболеваний Верхней Части Туловища». Лекарство готовится мной ex tempore из готового порошка Шун-Агар 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, суточная доза 3,0, и пилюль khyung-lnga ni-la производства г. Катманду, Королевства Непал, аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, суточная доза 6 пилюль. 
*a-rgya*, ཨ་རྒྱ།, «Лекарственная смесь на основе сложных составов из древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis и Трех Рогов для лечения гинекологических заболеваний с висцеральными проявлениями». Смесь готовится мной, ex tempore, из готового лекарства Шун-Агар 8, производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, суточная доза 3,0, и пилюль rgya-ru bcu bzhi, производства аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, г. Катманду, Королевства Непал, суточная доза – 4 пилюли.
*bsam-khyung*, བསམ་ཁྱུང།, [сам-чүн], bsam-rtsi, བསམ་རྩི།, nya-rtsi so-drug, ཉ་རྩི་སོ་དྲུག།, «Состав для лечения заболеваний нервной системы с охлаждающими свойствами». Лекарство готовится мной ex tempore из готовых пилюль Сампилноров, суточная доза 10 пилюль, и Чун-5, суточная доза 6 пилюль, производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия.
*spang-ni*, སྤང་ནི།, [ван-ни], «Лекарственная смесь для лечения воспалительных заболеваний легких после переохлаждения из состава на основе цветков горечавки холодной Gentiana algida и Индиговой Гаруды». Препарат готовится мной путем смешения ex tempore готового порошка Ванжин 15, производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Уланбаатар, Монголия, 3,0 суточная доза, и пилюль khyung-lnga ni-la, производства аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, г. Катманду, Королевства Непал, 6 пилюль суточная доза.
*zhi-drug ko bsnan*, ཞི་ཀོ།, «Уравновешенная лекарственная смесь из сложных составов на основе укрощенного кальцита и плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko для лечения заболеваний селезенки и улучшения расщепления и всасывания пищи». Препарат делается мной, ex tempore, путем смешения пилюль ko-la bcu-gcig производства аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, г. Катманду, Королевства Непал, 4 пилюли суточная доза, и готового порошка Шижид 6 жонштой, изготовленного на фармацевтическом предприятии Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Монголия, г. Уланбаатар, суточная доза 3,0.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Начинаю публикацию составов моей аптеки, которые делаю сам.**Ар-браг чу-гу*, ar-brag bcu-dgu, ཨར་བྲག་བཅུ་དགུ།, [ар-тчяк чу-гỳ] «Противовоспалительный состав из девятнадцати компонентов на основе плодов миробалана хебула, Terminalia chebula, с мумиё, Trogopterus xanthipes, для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Халма-10 и Брагшун 9 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улан-Батор, Монголия. Согласно статей Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-вом Улаанбаатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с монгольского языка, состоит из плодов Terminalia chebula, Amomum Kravanh, Canavalia glabra, Elettaria cardamomum; корней Rubia cordifolia, Aconitum naviculare, Polygonum bistorta; цветков Carthamus tinctorius; надземной части Gentiana barbata; Juniperus rigida, Dracocephalum foetidum; листьев Pyrola incarnate; шеллака Laccifer lacca; мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes; желчных камней Bos taurus domesticus; мускуса Moschus berezovskii. 
Bkra-shis в rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long, རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས།, КНР, 1995 г., ISBH7-223-00839-3/R∙30, в моем переводе с тибетского языка, сообщает, что, свойства лекарства слегка охлаждающие, не токсичное, рекомендуется для лечения ноющих болей и ощущения онемения в паховых областях, пояснице и нижних конечностях; нарушений подвижности в поясничном отделе позвоночника; расстройствах мочеиспускания в виде задержки или учащения с ощущением жжением в уретре. Устраняет слабость в ногах, боли внизу живота. Профессор Лхасской медицинской академии Самтэн в «Новом рассвете или Краткая суть медицины», учебнике Тибетской Медицины, изданном в Улан-Удэ в 2011г., ISBN 5-7925-0003-7, в техническом переводе с тибетского А.А. Кособурова и моей литературной правке, рекомендует для лечения заболеваний почек во время и после устранения Жара, гинекологических заболеваний. 
Я применяю ещё для лечения варикозного расширения вен малого таза и геморроя.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Ман-ши*, sman-zhi, སྨན་ཞི།, «Лекарственная смесь из нектара, усмиряющего расстройства Жизненного Начала Шар, во главе с черной камфарой и Успокаивающего состава на основе кальцита для лечения Мугбо өвчин в сочетании с Хий». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готовых лекарств Манагчимбу и Шижид-6 жонштой производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улан-Батор, Монголия. Согласно статей Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-вом Улаанбаатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с монгольского языка, состоит из корней Inula helenica, Lagotis integrifolia, Kaempferia galanda, Rheum undulatum; плодов Terminalia chebula, Terminalia  belerica, Gardenia jasminoides, Coriandrum sativum; цветков Сarthamus tinctorius; травы Gentiana barbata; угля из экскрементов Sus scrofa, желчных камней Bos taurus domesticus, мускуса Moschus berezovskii; Травертина CaCO3 (туфа известкового SiO2-1.11, Fe2O-0.14, Al2O3-< 0.01, CaO-55.98, MgO-1.04, SO3-< 0.01), Кальцита CaCO3 (СаО - 56%; СО - 44%; примеси Fe, Mn, Sr и др.); сесквикарбоната натрия Na3H(CO3)2×2H2O. По данным А. А. Кособурова, в переводе с тибетского, опубликованном в «Объединенном тибетско-монгольско-китайском рецептурнике», издательства Улан-Удэ, 2012 г., на стр. 63 со ссылкой на устное сообщение, применяется в монгольской традиции при сочетании rlung и smug-po. Хотя, как это будет на монгольском, я написал выше. Вот, блин, заняться нечем, переводить с тибетского на монгольский и назад.

----------


## Аурум

Человек свою аптеку рекламирует и лекарства.
Почему тема не в коммерческом разделе?

----------

Нико (09.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Человек свою аптеку рекламирует и лекарства.Почему тема не в коммерческом разделе?


Я рекламирую только руссификацию терминов и не более. Приведите мне хоть один пример, кто делает подобное. Где, у кого можно прочитать на латыни название компонентов?
Подключаетесь к переводам? Дам почитать кусочек на старомонгольском, если персона по интеллекту потянет!

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Человек свою аптеку рекламирует и лекарства.
> Почему тема не в коммерческом разделе?


даже из говна кабана можно извлечь пользу другим, и не малую, без коммерции - в этой теме

----------


## Нико

> даже из говна кабана можно извлечь пользу другим, и не малую, без коммерции - в этой теме


Важно, что человек не признаёт компетентность тибетских врачей, которых не знает. А переводить названия лекарств можно всю жизнь.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Важно, что человек не признаёт компетентность тибетских врачей, которых не знает. А переводить названия лекарств можно всю жизнь.


ту тему вроде закрыли, а эта - приносит пользу, Вадим - спасибо (за эту тему)

----------

Вадим Асадулин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> даже из говна кабана можно извлечь пользу другим, и не малую, без коммерции - в этой теме


Я перевожу, как черная камфора или уголь из экскрементов Sus scrofa. Хорошо, будет, carbo, раз такие полиглоты залезли в тему.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Важно, что человек не признаёт компетентность тибетских врачей, которых не знает. А переводить названия лекарств можно всю жизнь.


Я убеждался и не раз, что врачи хорошие и компетентные, а переводчики безграмотные! Колики в голове от несварения! 
Слушали бы и учились, пока я жив. Геше со мной согласился.

----------


## Нико

> Я убеждался и не раз, что врачи хорошие и компетентные, а переводчики безграмотные! Колики в голове от несварения! 
> Слушали бы и учились, пока я жив. Геше со мной согласился.


А вы владеете разговорным тибетским языком? Геше со мной тоже соглашаются.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нико! Я так тебя любил!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

На последнем семинаре в Иркутске я встал и сказал, что так искажать медицинские термины нельзя. Это вызывает смех у противников и непонимание у сторонников.

----------


## Нико

> На последнем семинаре в Иркутске я встал и сказал, что так искажать медицинские термины нельзя. Это вызывает смех у противников и непонимание у сторонников.


Я совершенно не имею, Вадим, личных антипатий, просто мне показался непонятным ваш выплеск неприятия к врачу и сомнение в истории болезней. Никто и не думал искажать термины. )

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Тем не менее, продолжим.
А-чун, а-жад чун-нан, а-brgyad khyung-bsnan, ཨ་བརྒྱད་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [а-жи чүн нан], [а-джйи чун-нэн], ཨ་ཁྱུང།, [а-чүн], «Охлаждающий состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из Тайной Тантры с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний сердца с потерей сознания». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готового лекарства Шун-Агар 8 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Улан-Батор, Монголия. Согласно статей Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-вом Улаанбаатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с монгольского языка, состоит из древесины Aquilaria sinensis; плодов Terminalia chebula, Myristica fragrans, Choerospondias axillaris; корней и корневищ Saussurea lappa, Acorus calamus, Aconitum balfourii; цветков Gossampinus malabarica; Травертина (туфа известкового SiO2-1.11, Fe2O-0.14, Al2O3-< 0.01, CaO-55.98, MgO-1.04, SO3-< 0.01); смолы Liquidambar formosana; мускуса Moschus berezovskii. По данным Bkra-shis в rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས།, КНР, 1995 г., ISBH7-223-00839-3/R∙30, в моем переводе с тибетского языка, свойства лекарства сбалансированы, малотоксичное. Рекомендуется применение при сердцебиении, болях в верхней части туловища, затруднении дыхания, снижении умственной активности, потере сознания при эпилепсии с судорогами, пенистой рвотой; сочетании заболеваний сердца и эпилепсии. 
Здесь заложена серьёзная ловушка для переводчиков!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я совершенно не имею, Вадим, личных антипатий, просто мне показался непонятным ваш выплеск неприятия к врачу и сомнение в истории болезней. Никто и не думал искажать термины. )


Нико! Я за развитие Тибетской Медицины в западной медицине. Подобные Ваши псевдомедицинские термины ей вредят. Всплеск не к врачу, а к переводу! Простите, если обидел.

----------


## Нико

> Нико! Я за развитие Тибетской Медицины в западной медицине. Подобные Ваши псевдомедицинские термины ей вредят. Всплеск не к врачу, а к переводу! Простите, если обидел.


А вы ведь даже не знаете, как называют эту болезнь в тибетской медицине. Впрочем, и я не знаю, не врач я.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Carbo excrementum... для знатоков латыни. Спасибо, буду теперь так переводить!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А вы ведь даже не знаете, как называют эту болезнь в тибетской медицине. Впрочем, и я не знаю, не врач я.


Вот, вот, поговорил с неврологом о параличах у мужиков. Это истерия! Которая в лечении и не нуждается!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Ар-чỳн, аr-khyung, ཨར་ཁྱུང། (ཨ་རུ་༡༠ ཁྱུང་༥) ar-bcu khyung-bsnan, ཨར་བཅུ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [аr-чу чỳн-нан], «Противовоспалительный состав на основе плодов мираболана беллерического Terminalia chebula из десяти компонентов с Гарудой для лечения заболеваний почек и Нижней Части Тела». Препарат изготовлен мной путем смешения в равных пропорциях готового лекарства Халма 10 производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр и Чун-5 изготовления лекаря Лхагва из Дацана Гэсэр сум, Улан-Батор, Монголия. Согласно статей Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-вом Улаанбаатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с монгольского языка, состоит из плодов Terminalia chebula, Amomum Kravanh, Canavalia glabra; корней Saussurea lappa, Acorus calamus, Aconitum balfourii, Rubia cordifolia; цветков Carthamus tinctorius; шеллака Laccifer lacca; мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes; мускуса Moschus berezovskii; надземной части Gentiana barbata, Juniperus rigida; листьев Pyrola incarnata. По данным Bkra-shis в rgyun spyod bod sman sbyor phan rnam grangs kun gsal me long རྒྱུན་སྤྱོད་བོད་སྨན་སྦྱོར་ཕན་རྣམ་གྲངས་ཀུན་གསལ་མེ་ལོང། བཀྲ་ཤིས་ཀྱིས་བརྩམས།, КНР, 1995 г., ISBH7-223-00839-3/R∙30, в моем переводе с тибетского языка, свойства лекарства слегка охлаждающие, малотоксичное. Рекомендуется применение при болях и жжении в области поясницы, болях внизу живота, нарушении мочеиспускания, отёке яичек, непроизвольном выделении спермы, жжении в уретре, учащенном мочеиспускании, макрогематурии; поражении Почек Жаром, Жаром gnyan, Жаром ‘grams; онемении нижних конечностей, ухудшением и при ходьбе и в положении сидя; болезнях Белых Каналов, нарушении подвижности в поясничном отделе позвоночника, повреждениях Почечных Энергетических Пульсирующих Потоков.
Здесь опять ловушка для переводчиков, в одной букве...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Нико! Я так тебя любил!


Однако, мы где-то пересекались.

----------


## Нико

> Вот, вот, поговорил с неврологом о параличах у мужиков. Это истерия! Которая в лечении и не нуждается!


Это не истерия, а смертельная болезнь. Не знаю, зачем вы так говорите.

----------


## Аурум

> Я рекламирую только руссификацию терминов и не более. Приведите мне хоть один пример, кто делает подобное. Где, у кого можно прочитать на латыни название компонентов?


На _буддийском_ (не медицинском!) форуме в _лингвистическом_ разделе вы приводите переводы названий лекарств, которые делаете и _продаёте_ в вашей аптеке. Это и есть реклама вашей продукции. К буддизму эта тема не имеет никакого отношения вообще.
 Примеров приводить не буду, поскольку это не моя сфера деятельности и мне она совершенно не интересна.
Это медицинская тема, которая, по-моему, должна быть на _медицинском_ форуме.




> Подключаетесь к переводам? Дам почитать кусочек на старомонгольском, если персона по интеллекту потянет!


При чём здесь интеллект? Тут нужно соответствующие знания и образование для начала, а ими я не обладаю. Вы уж как нибудь сами.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Это не истерия, а смертельная болезнь. Не знаю, зачем вы так говорите.


Диагноз?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> На _буддийском_ (не медицинском!) форуме в _лингвистическом_ разделе вы приводите переводы названий лекарств, которые делаете и _продаёте_ в вашей аптеке. Это и есть реклама вашей продукции.


Как Вы изволили заметить, я тему двигаю на лингвистическом форуме, а не на медицинском. Т. е. меня интересует лингвистическая проблема. В другом месте не с кем монгольским или тибетским словечком переброситься... А продать мои лекарства не возможно, т. к. нет потребителей, знающих, что это такое. Тем более, не продаю кому попало, ведь это драгоценность от Будды Медицины, тем более, у меня есть Лун на продвижение этих знаний.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Во! Только обнаружил, что большинство тем, где я выступал - закрыты. Как - то по детски...
Я не буддист, но имею посвящения, знание языков, в отличие от многих, которые пытаются себя называть буддистами. Не созрел.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Во! Только обнаружил, что большинство тем, где я выступал - закрыты. Как - то по детски...
> Я не буддист, но имею посвящения, знание языков, в отличие от многих, которые пытаются себя называть буддистами. Не созрел.


А разве можно иметь посвящения (полагаю тантрические) не будучи буддистом?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Самое интересное, когда Геше входил в аудиторию, здоровался за руку только со мной...

----------


## Нико

> Самое интересное, когда Геше входил в аудиторию, здоровался за руку только со мной...


А что за Геше? Вы вообще где живёте?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Дык, сто раз об этом рассказывал:
http://www.privivkam.net/iv/viewtopi...=22999&start=0

----------


## Тензин Таши

А значит Вы бонец. Понятно тогда что не буддист.

----------


## Нико

> А значит Вы бонец. Понятно тогда что не буддист.


Геше этот бонец, и я его, кажись, знаю :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Геше этот бонец, и я его, кажись, знаю


А у бонцев такие же звания как и в Гелук?  "Геше", "Геше-лхарампа", и.т.д?

----------


## Нико

> А у бонцев такие же звания как и в Гелук?  "Геше", "Геше-лхарампа", и.т.д?


Да, бывают. Это реформированный бон же.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Да, бывают. Это реформированный бон же.


Ну да. Я в том слысле что это же гелукпинская академическая система. Вроде ж в Кагью или Нингма тоже другие звания -"кхенпо" и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да. Я в том слысле что это же гелукпинская академическая система. Вроде ж в Кагью или Нингма тоже другие звания -"кхенпо" и т.д.


Может быть, но бонцы предпочитают учиться не в гелупинских крупных монастырях. Как они получают эти звания, мне не очень ведомо.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Тема вообще-то о переводе инструкций к лекарствам!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Тема вообще-то о переводе инструкций к лекарствам!


Может эти переводы лучше в блог писать, нет?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Может эти переводы лучше в блог писать, нет?


Я не знаю, что это такое.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я не знаю, что это такое.


У каждого пользователя есть свой блог, который находится вот здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/blog.php. Там можно писать всё, что угодно и темы не надо создавать и сообщения плодить.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (21.08.2014), Нико (23.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> У каждого пользователя есть свой блог, который находится вот здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/blog.php. Там можно писать всё, что угодно и темы не надо создавать и сообщения плодить.


А это не переход на личности? Двойные стандарты.

----------


## Нико

> А это не переход на личности? Двойные стандарты.


А что вы вдруг забыли про переводы лекарств? Переводили бы, как прежде, и никто вам не указ, кроме модераторов, конечно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Только 99 процентам форумчан, которые не владеют тиб. медициной и тиб. языком, читать про это скучновато, честно говоря. Вот и посоветовали в блог перевести.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А что вы вдруг забыли про переводы лекарств? Переводили бы, как прежде, и никто вам не указ, кроме модераторов, конечно Только 99 процентам форумчан, которые не владеют тиб. медициной и тиб. языком, читать про это скучновато, честно говоря. Вот и посоветовали в блог перевести.


Так форум-то лингвистический. Для этого здесь тему и создавал. Кому не интересно, думаю и не читают. Если бы посоветовали... А мне показалось, что послали. Уберите хамское сообщение и замнем.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Так форум-то лингвистический. Для этого здесь тему и создавал. Кому не интересно, думаю и не читают. Если бы посоветовали... А мне показалось, что послали. Уберите хамское сообщение и замнем.


Эммм, ну, если бы послали, то так бы и написали, на самом-то деле. Мне, правда, это в этой теме читать переводы не очень интересно, да и хранится в блоге ваши переводы будут в более удобном формате.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Видимо, у нас разные представления о хамстве.

----------


## Нико

> Видимо, у нас разные представления о хамстве.


Ну вот, переводы лекарств сразу куда-то делись, и начался разговор о хамстве. Вадим, может, остановитесь?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Так переводы, в отличие от болтовни, требуют времени. Перевожу достаточно сложную проблему, как закончу, обязательно ознакомлю желающих, а не зевак с комментариями.

----------

Антон Соносон (26.08.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.03.2022)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

gser-tig ril-bu, གསེར་ཏིག།, [sayr-theeck rheel-bhoo], ‘Golden felwort pill’, [seir-tik ril-bu], Pílula Swertia Dourada, «Состав на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula и цветков сверции Swertia spp. для лечения расстройства Жизненного Начала mKris-pa». Лекарство, которое я применяю, изготовлено в аптеке Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевства Непал, г. Катманду. По сообщению T. J. Tsarong, опубликованном в ‘Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs, their nomenclature, composition, use, and dosage’, compiled by Tibetan medical publications, 1986, Kalimpong состоит из Terminalia chebula, Swertia chirata, Punica granatum, Herpetospermum caudgerum, Rubus idaeopsis, Ixeris gracilia, Aconitum heterophyllum, Picrorhiza kurroa, Saussurea lappa, Chrysosplenium nepalense, Hypercoum leptocarpum, мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes, черной камфары. Регулирует аппетит и секрецию желчи. Применяется для лечения воспалительных заболеваний желчного пузыря, сопровождающихся иктеричностью (желтизной) склер при нарушении Жизненного Начала mKhris-pa [три-па], которое проявляется болями в правом подреберье и в подложечной области, тошнотой, рвотой и горьким вкусом во рту. Назначается по 2,0-3,0 дважды в день с горячей водой. 
При изучении монгольских медицинских литературных источников подобного состава я не нашел. Учитывая его эффективность, приготовил сам из готовых лекарств Сэрдэг 5 и Дэгд 8 производства фармацевтического предприятия Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улан-Батор, Монголия. Согласно статей Фармакопеи Традиционной Монгольской Медицины, опубликованной авторским коллективом под руководством Т. Зориг и др., изд-вом Улаанбаатар, 2003 г., в моём переводе с монгольского языка, оно состоит из плодов Terminalia chebula, Punica granatum; цветков Gentiana decumbens; клубней Aconitum naviculare; семян Momordica cochinchinensis; корней Saussurea lappa, надземной части Thalictrum petaloideum, Chiazospermum erectum, Lagotis integrifolia; коры стеблей Berberis sibirica; мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes; черной камфары.  Далее приведу мои переводы инструкций к этому лекарству из тибетских источников.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Видимо, у нас разные представления о хамстве.


Эммм, ну, вот то, что вы написали в удалённом сообщении - это хамство, да. А я просто указал вам на возможность выкладывать свои переводы в более читабельной форме. Всё-таки, вы выкладываете их в ветке форума, которая предполагает обсуждение, а в этой ветке этого нет и смотрится это очень странно.

Я сам по этой причине все свои переводы стараюсь выкладывать в блоге.

----------


## Нико

> Эммм, ну, вот то, что вы написали в удалённом сообщении - это хамство, да. А я просто указал вам на возможность выкладывать свои переводы в более читабельной форме. Всё-таки, вы выкладываете их в ветке форума, которая предполагает обсуждение, а в этой ветке этого нет и смотрится это очень странно.
> 
> Я сам по этой причине все свои переводы стараюсь выкладывать в блоге.


Наверное, это разумно. Чтобы не смотрелись как коммерция, на что указал @*Аурум*. В любом случае, я это не читаю, простите уж, Вадим.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Эммм, ну, вот то, что вы написали в удалённом сообщении - это хамство, да. А я просто указал вам на возможность выкладывать свои переводы в более читабельной форме. Всё-таки, вы выкладываете их в ветке форума, которая предполагает обсуждение, а в этой ветке этого нет и смотрится это очень странно.
> 
> Я сам по этой причине все свои переводы стараюсь выкладывать в блоге.


что вы обсудить хотите: Вадим не точно переводит, пропорции не соблюдает, почему аконит heterophyllum, свойства алкалоидов, как будет мумиё по-каковски, или что? Тут в каждом посте блин, полцарства

Вы бы на форум что-то дублировали из блога - попроще, а мы обсудим, например

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=875

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> что вы обсудить хотите: Вадим не точно переводит, пропорции не соблюдает, почему аконит heterophyllum, свойства алкалоидов, как будет мумиё по-каковски, или что? Тут в каждом посте блин, полцарства
> 
> Вы бы на форум что-то дублировали из блога - попроще, а мы обсудим, например
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=875


Что попроще и сам разберусь.
Для ликбеза.
Botanical Name — Aconitum heterophyllum Wall. Cat. 
Family- RANUNCULACEAE:

http://www.indianmedicinalplants.inf...isa%20%29.html
Почему так назвали, видимо, только автору известно. Про мумиё, можно более внятно? 
Специально здесь на форуме и выложил, чтоб обсуждалось. А пурга пошла после моей критики безграмотной рекламы про тибетского доктора. 
Я не знал про блоги, что теперь тратить время на перетаскивание в угоду кому-то?
Рекламы не делал ни разу, как можно рекламировать то, что ни кому не нужно? 
Цель моих публикаций – интродукция Тибетской и Монгольской Медицины в России.
Очень хотелось бы конструктивную критику за полцарства. 
Пропорции чего не соблюдаю? Дозировки, если нужно - укажу.

Эта симпатичная зверюшка, Trogopterus xanthipes, производит мумиё.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Эммм, ну, вот то, что вы написали в удалённом сообщении - это хамство, да. А я просто указал вам на возможность выкладывать свои переводы в более читабельной форме. Всё-таки, вы выкладываете их в ветке форума, которая предполагает обсуждение, а в этой ветке этого нет и смотрится это очень странно.
> 
> Я сам по этой причине все свои переводы стараюсь выкладывать в блоге.


Я не стараюсь копить сертификаты. Мрак и это называется переводом...

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я не стараюсь копить сертификаты. Мрак и это называется переводом...


Матерь Божья, как же легко вас задеть за живое, оказывается  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Матерь Божья, как же легко вас задеть за живое, оказывается


При чем здесь Матерь Божья? Речь шла о Ринпоче!

----------


## Нико

> При чем здесь Матерь Божья? Речь шла о Ринпоче!


О каком Ринпоче?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> При чем здесь Матерь Божья? Речь шла о Ринпоче!


Так по ссылочке выше пройдитесь в тему про собак.
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=875

----------


## Антон Соносон

у того аконита (heterophyllum) листья разной формы. Nuke, Вадим, "шушеры" из той ссылки - собаки что ли?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Блин! Во что превратили мою тему? А кто-то говорил, что ни кто не читает! А насчет "шушер" - нужно смотреть сертификаты!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> у того аконита (heterophyllum) листья разной формы. Nuke, Вадим, "шушеры" из той ссылки - собаки что ли?


Рад, что латынь знаете, дык, а какие претензии ко мне были?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Рад, что латынь знаете, дык, а какие претензии ко мне были?


никаких, тот пост был адресован тем, кто хочет обсудить, внимательно рассмотрите его. Ну и было предложено несколько тем для обсуждения, которые относятся к Вашим исследованиям

----------


## Нико

Вообще очень странным кажется возмущение переводчика тибетских лекарств из Иркутска и претензии к другим переводчикам. Надо быть скромнее.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вообще очень странным кажется возмущение переводчика тибетских лекарств из Иркутска и претензии к другим переводчикам. Надо быть скромнее.


Поздно меня переучивать, а чё скромничать, когда есть что показать. Я не возмущаюсь, а констатирую факты и не более.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> никаких, тот пост был адресован тем, кто хочет обсудить, внимательно рассмотрите его. Ну и было предложено несколько тем для обсуждения, которые относятся к Вашим исследованиям


Извинте, Антон, Ваше сообщение было настолько витиевато, что прочитав его десять раз, до конца смысла его не понял. Старею, видимо...

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> При чем здесь Матерь Божья? Речь шла о Ринпоче!


Это я так удивляюсь тому, что человек переходит на личности и воспринимает любое замечание в свой адрес, как личную обиду  :Smilie:  Я знаю, что в моих переводах есть недочёты, не боги горшки обжигают, если хотите что-то исправить или дополнить, то, пожалуйста, я всегда за конструктивную критику.

----------


## Нико

> Поздно меня переучивать, а чё скромничать, когда есть что показать. Я не возмущаюсь, а констатирую факты и не более.


Вам сколько лет? Вы приносите определённую пользу определённой категории людей, я не сомневаюсь. Вы молодец, только не влезайте в ненужные разборки.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (27.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вам сколько лет? Вы приносите определённую пользу определённой категории людей, я не сомневаюсь. Вы молодец, только не влезайте в ненужные разборки.


Седьмой десяток ещё! Вы меня в разборки и втянули! Мир!?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Это я так удивляюсь тому, что человек переходит на личности и воспринимает любое замечание в свой адрес, как личную обиду  Я знаю, что в моих переводах есть недочёты, не боги горшки обжигают, если хотите что-то исправить или дополнить, то, пожалуйста, я всегда за конструктивную критику.


Дело не в ошибках. А слово "плодить" сообщения, мне всё больше кажется приличным, видимо, Вы не носитель русского языка, тогда, он у Вас совсем не плох!

----------


## Антон Соносон

И сейчас же к нему из-за ёлки
Выбегают мохнатые волки:
«Садись, Айболит, верхом,
Мы живо тебя довезём!»

юмор, без обид

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Седьмой десяток ещё! Вы меня в разборки и втянули! Мир!?


Тогда всё ясно.Человек с опытом,  я вас поддержу в коммерческом разделе!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

‘ol se nyer lnga ril bu. У меня есть непальского производства. Сейчас любой может заказать из Китая.

В книге ‘Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs. Their nomenclature, composition, use, and dosage’. Compiled by T. J. Tsarong. Tibetan medical publications. 1986. Kalimpong, в моем переводе с английского, есть описание этого препарата под названием ‘OL-SE 27 [Wall-say] — PODOPHYLLUM 27. Composition: Podophyllum emodii, Rubia cordifolia, Emblica officinalis, Punica granatum, snake meat (мясо змеи – Zaocys dhumnades, идентификация вида змеи сделана из перевода с тибетского на португальский в моем переводе на латинский), Hedychium spicatum, Mirabilis himalaica, Onosma hookeri, Cinnamomum zeylanicum, saltpeter (селитра), Pterocarpus santalinus, Veronica ciliata, Hippophae rhamnoides, sal-ammoniac (аммония хлорид), Aquilaria  agollocha, Corydalis sp., sodium chloride (природная поваренная соль), Myristica fragrans, bear’s bile (желчь медведя Selenarсtos thibetanus), Inula racemosa, Coriandrum sativum, Piper nigrum, vermilion (минерал каломель), Aconitum heterophyllum, Cupressus torulosa, Terminalia chebula, cinnabar (минерал циннабарит) .
Use and Action: balances rLung and blood, thins out coagulated blood, promotes normal flow of menses and its normal colour, headache due to Bad-rLung, pain at the back of neck, pain at the hips, kidneys, and lower intestines. Dosage: 2-3 gms thrice daily with hot water. Способствует нормализации менструального цикла, разжижает кровь, уравновешивает Жизненные Начала rlung [лун] и khrag [так], устраняет боль в области задней поверхности шеи, пояснице, бёдрах, нижних отделах живота, головную боль от дисбаланса Жизненных Начал Bad-rlung [пе-лун]. Принимать по 2,0-3,0 три раза в день с горячей водой
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=200690.0

Циннабарит:



Ка́ломель (от др.-греч. καλός — красивый и μέλας — чёрный) — редкий минерал из класса галогенидов.


В названии разное количество компонентов, возможна ошибка в переводе с тибетского на английский и португальский. На востоке не заморачиваются с орфографией. Раньше очень сомневался и не мог переводить, где что-то не совпадало. Сейчас исправляю ошибки у монголов и тибетцев и вперед!
Для желающих могу выложить на тибетском и португальский вариант перевода.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

dbyangs can ril-bu[/b], དབྱངས་ཅན་རིལ་བུ།, [yang-chen ril-bu], син. ‘phyags-ma dbyangs can ril-bu, འཕྱགས་མ་དབྱངས་ཅན་རིལ་བུ།, «Пилюли от Сарасвати, Богини мудрости, знания, искусства, красоты и красноречия». Лекарство изготовлено в аптеке Gangchen Himalayan Healing Dhoop Udhyog and Handicrafts. Tinchuli, Boudha 06, Kathmandu, Nepal. 
Tel.: +977-1-4915205.  Вкус сладко-вяжущий, свойства уравновешивающие, не токсичное. Лучшее лекарство для стимуляции Сознания, Ума и речи. Принимать по 3 пилюли два раза в день.  

Сарасвати изображают в виде красивой женщины, одетой в белое. Обычно она сидит на лотосовом пьедестале (падма-сана) в прекрасной позе (лалитасана): одна нога свисает вниз, в то время как другая находится под ней. Связана с белым цветом, символизирующим чистоту знания. Она не носит драгоценности и золото, одета строго — в знак того, что предпочитает духовные ценности материальным. Обычно её изображают с четырьмя руками. В её руках:
•	священная книга Вед — символ науки
•	чётки из белого жемчуга — символ духовности
•	чаша со священной водой — символ созидающей и очищающей силы
•	вина — музыкальный инструмент, символ искусства
На некоторых рельефах она не держит музыкальный инструмент и её руки сложены в абхая-мудру (жест защиты) или в варада-мудру (жест благословения). Средством её передвижения (ваханой) является лебедь, а её эмблема — шестиконечная звезда или гексаграмма (шаткопа или садъянтра). Иногда её изображают стоящей.
В состав входят три овцы, не могу перевести, что это такое, красная, бурая и желтая. Видимо, некое устоявшееся словосочетание.

----------

